#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  А.Терентьев - Куда ведет "Алмазный путь"

## Asanga

По просьбе А.А.Терентьева размещаю его статью.



> Куда ведёт "Алмазный путь"?
> Реплика к материалам сборника "Буддизм Ваджраяны в России. История и современность". СПб.: Unlimited Space, 2009 – 576 стр.
> Сборник содержит статьи, подготовленные на основе докладов, представленных на Международной научно-практической конференции, которая проводилась 20-21 октября 2008 года в Санкт-Петербурге по инициативе "Российской Ассоциации буддистов школы Карма Кагью". Статьи там очень разные, много интересных, посвящённых истории, археологии, и так далее; но я коснусь лишь одной темы, – а именно, представлений о буддизме, излагаемых членами этой "Ассоциации", начиная с её лидера ламы Оле Нидала.
> Дело в том, что я считаю буддийское учение с его идеалами сострадания, мудрости, терпимости чрезвычайно важным как для отдельных людей, так и для всего человечества – и всякого рода профанации и попытки манипулирования общественным сознанием под вывеской буддизма для меня неприемлемы. Поэтому мне было больно увидеть именно это в докладах Оле Нидала  и некоторых его учеников.  Я имею в виду следующее.
> Изложение основных вех истории буддизма в статье "Буддизм на Западе" у ламы Оле подано так, что представляет созданную им организацию как высший этап развития буддизма. Я полагаю, что такое препарирование истории делается сознательно – ведь не может же умный человек, уже почти 40 лет как позиционирующий себя в качестве буддийского "гуру", быть настолько несведущим в реальной истории Дхармы?
> Начинает он с определения основных направлений буддизма. Так относительно тибетского буддизма утверждается, что Ваджраяна – учение, которое "…пришло от трех старых буддийских школ Тибета, известных как "школы красных шапок", в то время как правящую в Тибете традицию Гелуг называют "школой жёлтых шапок", школой Махаяны."(с.28)
> Из этого следует, что он или не знает (во что трудно поверить), что Ваджраяна это вообще-то часть Махаяны, или намеренно искажает факты, которые, состоят в том, что во всех без исключения буддийских школах Тибета осуществляются и общемахаянские практики, и ваджраянские, - в чём легко может убедиться любой человек, хотя бы мельком просмотрев соответствующие книги или сайты. Следовательно, данное утверждение Оле Нидала, противопоставляющее "старые школы" и Гелуг не соответствует действительности. Для чего нужна такая подтасовка? – Только для того, чтобы представить своё направление как более высокую стадию развития Дхармы, нежели школу Гелуг. Я уж не говорю о нелепости его характеристики школы Гелуг, как "принимающей лишь те поучения, которые можно найти в Индии и сейчас"(с.29) – Нидал, вероятно, должен знать, что буддизм ушёл из Индии много столетий назад и сейчас там никаких "поучений" днём с огнём не сыщешь.
> В том же ключе представлено и распространение буддизма на Западе. Нидал полностью игнорирует историю, не желая видеть в ней никого, кроме себя, ну и для фона упоминает тибетских учёных, которых "отправил в университеты Далай-лама" (с.29). Однако, как известно, учёные из Тибета стали попадать на Запад только в 60-е гг. ХХ столетия, в то время как история буддизма на Западе начинается более чем на полвека раньше – в конце 19 – начале 20 веков - когда англичанин А. Беннетт и гражданин Латвии и Эстонии К. Теннисон становятся  первыми западными буддийскими монахами в южной и северной буддийских традициях, соответственно. В 1907 году было основано первое Буддийское Общество Великобритании (Buddhist Society of Great Britain and Ireland), затем западные (не-этнические) буддийские общества стали развиваться в Германии, США, Франции и других странах – задолго до оккупации Тибета Китаем, который инициировал исход тибетских лам за рубеж. Именно эти буддийские группы и стали первыми на западе, а не возникшие в 1960-х гг. "two Mahayana groups … in France and Italy" (с.24) , после которых "со временем возникло множество других групп, особенно в традиции Карма Кагью Алмазного пути, который мы основали" (с.30). Далее Нидал уже не упоминает о "множестве других групп" – а это более тысячи  буддийских центров, созданных на Западе разными буддийскими деятелями, в том числе такими известными ламами как Чогьям Трунгпа, Тартанг Тулку, Намкхай Норбу, лама Еше и лама Сопа, и др. Так "Буддизм на Западе"  изображается Оле Нидалом как процесс лишь последних десятилетий, в котором никаких значимых фигур, кроме его самого и его жены, даже упоминать не стоит. У несведущего читателя благодаря этому складывается впечатление, что кроме оленидаловцев, других буддистов на Западе почти нет – к чему, очевидно, автор и стремился, и что я, в частности, и считаю "манипулированием сознанием" – то есть намеренно искаженным изображением событий в свете, выгодном для достижения поставленной цели, в данном случае – возвеличения автором себя и своей организации.
> Чему же учит лама Оле свои "600 центров"? В данном кратком выступлении он касается лишь одного – но чрезвычайно важного! - мировоззренческого аспекта буддизма – учения о пустоте. И вот как он его понимает:
> ...

----------

Alert (10.06.2009), Caddy (10.06.2009), Choi (10.02.2014), Fat (10.06.2009), Fritz (10.06.2009), Ho Shim (10.06.2009), Homa Brut (10.06.2009), Jambal Dorje (14.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Lhaktong Riwo (11.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (10.06.2009), Socalledi (15.06.2009), Tashi Dugda (26.10.2010), Tutare (13.07.2009), Vega (10.06.2009), Zom (10.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (10.06.2009), Анатолий Палыч (12.06.2009), Джигме (24.06.2009), Дима Н. (13.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Дэчен Намджрол (11.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), Йосель Чойдрон (08.09.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (10.06.2009), куру хунг (10.06.2009), лесник (10.06.2009), Мария Герасимова (22.12.2019), Михаил_ (21.11.2017), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Норбу (10.06.2009), Сергей Хос (10.06.2009), Судхана (21.09.2009), Юндрун Топден (28.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Намерением последователей становится улучшение качество жизни (в контексте очищения организма и оздоровления тела, снятия стресса, преодоления фобий, психологических комплексов и личностных проблем), а не освобождение от круговорота жизней."


Берем Лам Рим Дже Дзонкапы, находим описание установок и мотиваций низшей личности... Вуаля, вполне все традиционно. 

Иначе не совсем понятно, как в таком произведении оказался... не буддизм, а нью-эйдж.  Причем никто не летит обижаться и отмежевываться от подобных установок, изложенных в данном мануале.

...

Но может быть Дже Дзонкапа и Оле не правы в данном аспекте способов ведения живых существ? Давайте посмотрим на некоторые методы мотивирования учеников... у Будды Шакьямуни!

Удана III.2
*Нанда сутта
Сутта о Нанде*
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/ud3-2.htm




> Тогда Благословенный сказал этому монаху: "Пойди, монах, и моим именем позови Нанду, сказав: "Учитель зовет тебя, мой друг".
> 
> "Как скажете, господин", – ответил монах, и придя к достопочтенному Нанде, сказал: "Учитель зовет тебя, мой друг".
> 
> "Как скажете, мой друг", – ответил Нанда. Тогда он пошел к Благословенному, и придя и поклонившись, сел сбоку. Когда он сел, Благословенный спросил его: "Правда, что ты, Нанда, во всеуслышание сказал многим монахам: "Не удовлетворен я, друзья, святой жизнью. Не могу я вынести святой жизни. Оставлю я ученичество, вернусь к обычной жизни".
> 
> "Да, почтенный".
> 
> "Но почему, Нанда, ты не удовлетворен святой жизнью?"
> ...


А ведь надо было, по мнению местных апологетов, рубить тут же правду-матку о страданиях Сансары и нелегкой, но почетной судьбе комиссара... сорри, Бодхисаттвы, который обязан всех спасти из океана печали.

P.S. Имхо, в АП присутствуют ученики Оле как с установками низшей, средней так и  высшей личности...

----------

andykh (10.06.2009), Ersh (10.06.2009), Rama (18.07.2009), sidhi (10.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Аньезка (10.06.2009), Марица (13.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Марица

> Я полагаю, что такое препарирование истории делается сознательно – ведь не может же умный человек, уже почти 40 лет как позиционирующий себя в качестве буддийского "гуру", быть настолько несведущим в реальной истории Дхармы?


                     Вот так прокалываются буддисты с "именем" и "стажем"!
Разве можно домысливать чужое намерение, да еще с позиции собственной логики?

----------

Denli (11.06.2009), Echo (10.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Вот так прокалываются буддисты с "именем" и "стажем"!
> Разве можно домысливать чужое намерение, да еще с позиции собственной логики?


Марица, Вы полагаете, что произведения Оле Нидала логическому анализу вообще не поддаются?

----------

Fat (10.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Homa Brut

Хорошая статья! Давно ждал что кто нибудь подобное напишет!

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), Норбу (10.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Марица, Вы полагаете, что произведения Оле Нидала логическому анализу вообще не поддаются?


                   Вы тоже беретесь домысливать за меня?

            Я ни на чьей стороне в данной теме. Просто не считаю возможным делать скоропалительные выводы относительно намерения Оле Нидала. 
История-не его конек, согласна. Но возражать-то следует, не вторгаясь в чужое намерение и подсознание (на всякий случай). Может, это у самого  г. Терентьева потребность в манипулировании людьми (а пост с аргументами, собственно-та же манипуляция),
и он завистливо проецирует свое чаяние на известного ламу.
              Извините, зеркало-с...При всем уважении к г. Терентьеву. :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

C пустотой особенно грустно получается. Нагарджуна вроде как даже где-то предупреждал о предельном вреде такого понимания пустоты.

----------


## Asanga

> Намерением последователей становится улучшение качество жизни (в контексте очищения организма и оздоровления тела, снятия стресса, преодоления фобий, психологических комплексов и личностных проблем), а не освобождение от круговорота жизней."


С точки зрения Ламрима это не относится к мотивации людей низшего потенциала, а относится к обычным людям.
Люди низшего потенциала стремятся обрести следующее благое перерождение по крайней мере.

----------

Dron (10.06.2009), Legba (10.06.2009), Марица (10.06.2009)

----------


## Иилья

Не понял о чем статья. Ну, два Кармапы, это понятно. А по существу,пару цитат отсюда, пару оттуда....я думаю...да мне кажется. А куда ведет Алмазный путь так и не разобрались.

----------

Denli (11.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> C пустотой особенно грустно получается. Нагарджуна вроде как даже где-то предупреждал о предельном вреде такого понимания пустоты.


            Немного не по теме: а почему тогда избран именно этот термин?
Назвали бы по-другому, и копья б остались целы...
            А пока-чистая провокация выходит...на уровне изначальных понятий. :Frown:

----------


## лесник

> Действительное содержание этой истории желающие могут прочитать на сайте нашего журнала www.buddhismofrussia.ru – когда-то мы об этом довольно подробно рассказывали.


Что-то поиска там нет, а так я не нашел, где обсуждалась эта история. Может, кто-то в курсе?

----------


## лесник

> Что-то поиска там нет, а так я не нашел, где обсуждалась эта история. Может, кто-то в курсе?


Видимо, об этом речь? http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/22/

----------


## лесник

> Извините, но делать далеко идущие выводы о намерениях больших групп людей на основании "одна-баба-сказала" (буквально), не совсем профессионально для такого специалиста как Терентьев, вы так не считаете?


Это, все же, не одна баба, а один главный мужик и "баба", говорящая от имени организации.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А пока-чистая провокация...


А как вы отличаете "чисто провокацию" от обоснованной критики?

----------

Asanga (10.06.2009), Homa Brut (10.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Судхана (21.09.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это, все же, не одна баба, а один главный мужик и "баба", говорящая от имени организации.


Не надо путать КК AП с ВКП(б), где к концу 30-х могла быть только одна генеральная линия партии, выражаемая генеральным секретарем. 

Хотите делать выводы о намерениях учеников Оле публично - потрудитесь опираться на квалифицированные социологические исследования. Может тогда это и будет воспринято, как "обоснованная критика".

P.S. 

Пример: есть в РПЦ МП такой функционер - *Всеволод Анатольевич Чаплин* (на данный момент     председатель отдела по связям Церкви и общества Московской Патриархии)... Так вот оный преподобный как то сказал публично следующее:

http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/razvorot/57317/



> А. ПЛЮЩЕВ: Отец Всеволод, наверное, последний вопрос. Он такой, философского плана. Мы, которые учились в советское время, ничего подобного у нас не было, мы духовно ущербные или нет?
> 
> В. ЧАПЛИН: Очень многие да, *все-таки советское время вырастило духовных уродов, вы знаете, 90-е гг. это показали, все эти разборки, весь этот цинизм в политике, все это увлечение самыми низкопробными развлечениями, это говорит о том, что, да, советская система воспитала моральных уродов. Исключения только подтверждают правило.*


Вопрос: на основании высказывания данного высокопоставленного функционера РПЦ МП, какими качествами обладают "выросшие в советское время"? Будь я Тереньевым, то мой ответ был бы однозначен.

----------

Denli (11.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Марица (13.06.2009), Шавырин (10.06.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Отвратная статья, с первых абзацев бросается в глаза передергивание и упомянутое в ней же "манипулирование". Зачем это здесь, да еще и с подачи модератора?

стыд и позор

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), andykh (10.06.2009), Denli (10.06.2009), GROM (12.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (11.06.2009), Zoya_f (01.02.2012), Аньезка (10.06.2009), Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

А почему модератор, открывший тему, не придерживается основного правила форума, а именно:



> Не допускается критика Наставников и Учителей Дхармы.


?

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), andykh (10.06.2009), Denli (10.06.2009), GROM (12.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (12.06.2009), Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Насколько я понимаю в статье не критика, в смысле отрицательного суждения, а анализ Дхармы и наставлений, которую дает крупный религиозный деятель.

----------

Jamtso (10.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Samadhi Undercover (10.06.2009), Veronica (10.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

> А почему модератор, открывший тему, не придерживается основного правила форума


Ответ есть в самом сообщении, кроме того, необходимо признать статья написана в очень уважительном тоне, если бы наши споры здесь были бы в подобном тоне, в правилах на форуме вообще не было бы необходимости.



> Дело в том, что я считаю буддийское учение с его идеалами сострадания, мудрости, терпимости чрезвычайно важным как для отдельных людей, так и для всего человечества – и всякого рода профанации и попытки манипулирования общественным сознанием под вывеской буддизма для меня неприемлемы

----------

Шаман (10.06.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Таким "анализом" в советских газетах занимались, для обличения мирового капитализма.

----------

Denli (11.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Таким "анализом" в советских газетах занимались, для обличения мирового капитализма.


Дык, практика показала, что правильно советские газеты "обличали". Не такой уж плохой и анализ был. Сейчас то же самое что писали советские газеты 70-х про капитализм пишут "ихние" аналитики на сайте BBC  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Может все таки нет дыма без огня?  :Wink:

----------

Liza Lyolina (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Таким "анализом" в советских газетах занимались, для обличения мирового капитализма.


Найдите в них противоречия и поведайте их форуму.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Если форум их не видит, он слеп

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), andykh (10.06.2009), Denli (11.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дело в том, что я считаю буддийское учение с его идеалами сострадания, мудрости, терпимости чрезвычайно важным как для отдельных людей, так и для всего человечества – и всякого рода профанации и попытки манипулирования общественным сознанием под вывеской буддизма для меня неприемлемы


Зато приемлемыми для автора оказались всякого рода профанации и  попытки манипулирования общественным сознанием под вывеской неприемлемости всякого рода профанации и попыток манипулирования общественным сознанием.

Еще такой момент: 
на основании высказывания ЕСДЛ  http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=92



> Собеседник: Таким образом, если человек является последователем Веданты и достигает состояния сатчитананды (бытие сознание блаженство), то это нельзя рассматривать как окончательное освобождение?
> 
> Его Святейшество: Это опять же зависит от того, как толковать слова "окончательное освобождение". СОСТОЯНИЕ МОКШИ, ОПИСАННОЕ В БУДДИЙСКОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ, ДОСТИГАЕТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ЧЕРЕЗ ПРАКТИКУ ПУСТОТЫ. *Этот вид нирваны или освобождения, как я уже сказал выше, не может быть достигнут даже сватантриками-мадхъямиками, читтаматринами, саутрантиками и вайбхашиками. Последователи этих школ, несмотря на то что они являются буддистами, не понимают истинную суть теории пустоты. Из-за своей неспособности постичь пустоту, или реальность они не могут достичь описанного мною выше вида освобождения*.


... стоит ли начать писать о ДО (к примеру), подвязывая  высказывания бывших и настоящих членов Ганчи? Или в данном случае "профанации и манипуляции" вполне приемлемы?

Получается, что наставления в рамках Тхеравады о достижении Ниббаны (которой им не достичь в соответствии с цитатой из ЕСДЛ) + высказывания Топпера (из которых можно сделать целый мешок искрометных выводов) = ваще чистый профанистический термояд, о котором мы вскоре увидим искрометные статьи аффтора?

----------

Denli (11.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Марица (13.06.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Не надо путать КК AП с ВКП(б), где к концу 30-х могла быть только одна генеральная линия партии, выражаемая генеральным секретарем.



Я сужу о буддизме по тому, что говорил Будда и выдающиеся буддийские наставники и философы. Точно также я сужу о КК АП по тому, что говорит ее лидер и люди, выступающие от имени организации. Обычно предполагается, что последователи должны следовать тому, что проповедует лидер. Если в КК АП нет какой-то генеральной линии, значит в ней царит разброд и действительно непонятно, куда ведет АП.

----------

Homa Brut (10.06.2009), Jamtso (10.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Veronica (10.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009), Дима Н. (13.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (10.06.2009), Шаман (10.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Во как "преданные" встрепенулись... Забавно, как чётко работает манипуляция сознанием: ничего, мол, не видим, кроме пары выдернутых цитат...

А по-моему вполне нормальная и осмысленная статья, все претензии к г-ну Нидалу аргументированы и выражены в цивилизованной форме. И выглядит статья вполне интеллигентно и тактично на фоне многолетней навязчивой нидаловской пропаганды, которая величает Кармапу Ургьена Тринле "китайским агентом", а почти всех высших лам Карма Кагью - "глупцами" (слова самого Нидала о его бывших учителях) и выставляет Нидала чуть ли не единственным апостолом буддизма на Западе и в России.

----------

Asanga (10.06.2009), Homa Brut (10.06.2009), Jamtso (10.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Liza Lyolina (13.06.2009), Samadhi Undercover (10.06.2009), Tiop (10.06.2009), Vega (10.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), куру хунг (13.06.2009), лесник (10.06.2009), Михаил_ (21.11.2017), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Норбу (10.06.2009), Шаман (10.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А по-моему вполне нормальная и осмысленная статья, все претензии к г-ну Нидалу аргументированы и выражены в цивилизованной форме. И выглядит статья вполне интеллигентно и тактично на фоне многолетней навязчивой нидаловской пропаганды, которая величает Кармапу Ургьена Тринле "китайским агентом", а почти всех высших лам Карма Кагью - "глупцами" (слова самого Нидала о его бывших учителях) и выставляет Нидала чуть ли не единственным апостолом буддизма на Западе и в России.


А мне кажется, что "местный Ильич" c его другом "Бухариным" кинулись тискать статейки везде лишь потому, что на носу - приезд в РФ XVII Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.

Буквально неделю назад XVII Кармапа Тхайе Дордже  давал наставления, которые смотрели в прямой трансляции люди из КК АП. У гражданина Терентьева есть какие то претензии в изложенному материалу? Комментировался Шантидева. Наверное, это идет в разрез с "генеральной линией партии".




> Я сужу о буддизме по тому, что говорил Будда и выдающиеся буддийские наставники и философы. Точно также я сужу о КК АП по тому, что говорит ее лидер и люди, выступающие от имени организации. Обычно предполагается, что последователи должны следовать тому, что проповедует лидер. Если в КК АП нет какой-то генеральной линии, значит в ней царит разброд и действительно непонятно, куда ведет АП.


Зато в остальных общинах все ништяк с генеральной линией, пониманием и т.д. ))) (поищите в сети для примера творческое наследие хотя бы Мукменова).

Община - это всего лишь инструмент, который должен помогать в осуществлении *сугубо индивидуального пути к Освобождению*.

Еще раз: не надо путать буддиские общины с комсомолом.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Denli (11.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Иилья (10.06.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Зато в остальных общинах все ништяк с генеральной линией, пониманием и т.д. ))) (поищите в сети для примера творческое наследие хотя бы Мукменова).



Никто не говорит, что в других общинах все ОК, и если кто-то напишет критическую статью об этом, пожалуйста, почему нет. 




> Община - это всего лишь инструмент, который должен помогать...


Вот именно. Но при условии, если инструмент правильно заточен и находится в надежных руках. А если человек исходит из того, что пустота - вакуум, то в конечно счете он и окажется в этом вакууме.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), Шаман (10.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> Община - это всего лишь инструмент, который должен помогать в осуществлении сугубо индивидуального пути к Освобождению.
> 
> Еще раз: не надо путать буддиские общины с комсомолом.


Может тогда вообще все равно в какой общине состоять, тогда можно и к скинхедам к примеру податься. Но как-то спасибо, не хочется. И не хочется чтобы другие там оказались, и думаю за это даже стоит побороться, а не полагаться на 


> сугубо индивидуального пути к Освобождению


.
Общая мысль статьи в том, что если ты буддист, то должен стремиться копать глубже, а не довольствоваться верхоглядством, к которому судя по всему кое-кто заинтересован нас приучить.

----------

filoleg (10.06.2009), лесник (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А если человек исходит из того, что пустота - вакуум, то в конечно счете он и окажется в этом вакууме.


Забавно, забавно... Был у Атиши наставник Серлингпа (который в соответствии с высказыванием ЕСДЛ не может обрести конечного Освобождения вследствие того, что у него "гранаты не той системы" ), которого Атиша почитал как коренного Гуру, не смотря вот на такой казус с Воззрением.

----------


## andykh

> Таким "анализом" в советских газетах занимались, для обличения мирового капитализма.



Ага, но мне сразу вспомнилось "Рагу из Синей птицы", та же школа. Ассоциацию в кавычки поставили  :Smilie:  
Капитализм же обличали, используя частицу -де "США-де пекутся о правах человека". Товарищ Терентьев идет верной дорогой, надо проследить будет за его карьерным ростом.

----------


## Аньезка

> Во как "преданные" встрепенулись...


Где тут "преданные" то? 

Просто не надо брать на себя функцию... "Вот я вам всем сейчас глаза то открою!!!". Это все замечательно, пока не касается тебя лично и твоего Учителя.  А потом будет неприятно.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Zodpa Tharchin (10.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А мне кажется, что "местный Ильич" c его другом "Бухариным" кинулись тискать статейки везде лишь потому, что на носу - приезд в РФ XVII Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.


Тхайе Дордже тут не при чем. Тем более что написанное в статье (то что касается терминологии и сути передаваемое Оле) составлено достаточно корректно. И показывает высказывания, которые в "лекциях" присутствуют. 

Там не показаны другие ляпы, которые можно встретить и которые встречались периодически. В частности то, что касается стадий зарождения и завершения. Ошибок в отношении истории, которые также можно встретить неоднократно, и прочего.

----------

Jambal Dorje (14.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), куру хунг (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Начинает он с определения основных направлений буддизма. Так относительно тибетского буддизма утверждается, что Ваджраяна – учение, которое "…пришло от трех старых буддийских школ Тибета, известных как "школы красных шапок", в то время как правящую в Тибете традицию Гелуг называют "школой жёлтых шапок", школой Махаяны."(с.28)


Может это для неофитов так? А для продвинутых адептов АП открывают тайны о Ваджраяне/Махамудре/Дзогчене в Гелуг?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Может тогда вообще все равно в какой общине состоять, тогда можно и к скинхедам к примеру податься. Но как-то спасибо, не хочется. И не хочется чтобы другие там оказались, и думаю за это даже стоит побороться, а не полагаться на .


Если вы ищите комсомол, то вам надо в комсомол.




> Общая мысль статьи в том, что если ты буддист, то должен стремиться копать глубже, а не довольствоваться верхоглядством, к которому судя по всему кое-кто заинтересован нас приучить.


Общая мысль КК АП: если вас не устраивает уровень лекций Оле, то вы легко можете начать учиться в KIBI http://www.kibi-edu.org/curriculum.htm ; если не устраивает практика "веселого йогина", то вы можете уйти в классический трехлетний затвор под руководством квалифицированного Лопона в том же Карма Гёне.

Самое забавное, что среди учеников Оле есть как те, кто *закончил* КИБИ, так и те, кто завершил по одному-двум классическим трехлетним затворам (закончив КИБИ перед этим). 

Хочу заметить, что это - наши соотечественники. Не считая иностранцев, которые воспользовались и пользуются такими возможностями, которые есть и вследствие деятельности Оле.

Но писателям статей о том, скорее всего, не известно.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Denli (11.06.2009), Ersh (10.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Аньезка (10.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Иилья (10.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Неварин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Просто не надо брать на себя функцию... "Вот я вам всем сейчас глаза то открою!!!"


Человек высказал своё аргументированное мнение о качестве нидаловского учения, основываясь на словах самого учителя. Кто сказал, что это запрещено? Или у нас в СНГ не буддизм, а сплошная тоталитарная секта? Вообще-то подобные диспуты в Индии и Тибете были в порядке вещей. Терентьев ведь не личные качества Нидала обсуждает (хотя и это, кстати, отнюдь не запрещено).

Если Нидалу позволено публично говорить, что гелугпа - "махаяна, а не ваджраяна", что они и медитировать-то научились только у кагьюп в индийских лагерях беженцев, то кому-то позволено публично же опровергнуть эту чушь.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Jambal Dorje (14.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Liza Lyolina (13.06.2009), Vega (10.06.2009), Veronica (10.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), лесник (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Просто не надо брать на себя функцию...


Это Вам не надо, а Терентьеву надо. В статье Терентьева никакого криминала нет, наоборот, всё слишком мягко, и он имеет право высказываться частно, тем более, что он в теме подольше Нидала наверное, если я не ошибаюсь.
Лично я и без Терентьева заметил, что ученики ОН, большинство, не могут без жёстких ошибок и пары слов связать и как-бы не замечают о существовании ещё минимум 15 подсект Кагью, навскидку 2 примера. Хотя это не значит, что ученик ОН должен бросать ОН и его организацию, достаточно только бросить ошибки и изучить полную историю своей линии. Делов-то.




> Это все замечательно, пока не касается тебя лично и твоего Учителя. А потом будет неприятно.


Ага, давайте коснёмся. Лишь бы касалка не отвалилась при этом. Не странно ли - народ (который всегда прав))) почему-то касается только отдельных персонажей, единичных, а вот всех остальных нет?

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

> Если вы ищите комсомол, то вам надо в комсомол.


Есть детский сад, есть школа, есть ВУЗы. Я думаю никто эти понятия смешивать не пытается. 
Так почему же мы должны спокойно смотреть, когда нам предлагают искаженные представления, указывая на них как на последннюю инстанцию.
Кому в какой класс надо, дело личное и указывать - дело неправомочное.
Однако необходимо, чтобы было понятно какие учебные заведения какому уровню учат.
И вообще достаточно иметь хоть какую-нибудь мало-мальскую ответственность перед другими людьми, которые такие высказывания будут воспринимать за чистую монету.



> Общая мысль КК АП: если вас не устраивает уровень лекций Оле, то вы легко можете начать учиться в KIBI; если не устраивает практика "веселого йогина", то вы можете уйти в классический трехлетний затвор под руководством квалифицированного Лопона в том же Карма Гёне.


Однако эта общая мысль с трудом доступна в КК АП, например здесь http://www.buddhism.ru/misc/index.php она в категории разное, т.е. это вообще - так, как между прочим.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Tiop (10.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага, давайте коснёмся. Лишь бы касалка не отвалилась при этом. Не странно ли - народ (который всегда прав))) почему-то касается только отдельных персонажей, единичных, а вот всех остальных нет?


Там свои методы есть, как сделать, чтобы даже думать не смели. )




> Если Нидалу позволено публично говорить, что гелугпа - "махаяна, а не ваджраяна", что они и медитировать-то научились только у кагьюп в индийских лагерях беженцев, то кому-то позволено публично же опровергнуть эту чушь.


Переиначено Оле, но под этим лежит:
- в буддийских университетах Гелуг занимаются действительно только Махаяной (для изучения и освоения Ваджраяны есть тантрические колледжи, куда принимают со степенью Геше);
- передача тантр в существенном объеме шла через Марпу (хотя были линии приемственности и минуя Кагью).




> Однако эта общая мысль с трудом доступна в КК АП, например здесь http://www.buddhism.ru/misc/index.php она в категории разное, т.е. это вообще - так, как между прочим.


Т.е. мы продолжаем традицию делать обширные выводы на базе сомнительных тезисов, приведенных вами? Типа, если бы они это считали важным, то всплывал бы баннер на пол экрана. А ежели баннера всплывающего нет, то они это 1) не ценят; 2) считают придурью.

----------

Torkwemada (13.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> Это все замечательно, пока не касается тебя лично и твоего Учителя. А потом будет неприятно.


Неприятно, когда твоих детей в школе учат непонятно чему. 
Почему это же должно быть и в буддизме?
Ладно мы для себя можем придумывать разные объяснения, а другие то здесь при чем.

----------

Ersh (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Спокойный (10.06.2009)

----------


## Иилья

> Неприятно, когда твоих детей в школе учат непонятно чему. 
> Почему это же должно быть и в буддизме?
> Ладно мы для себя можем придумывать разные объяснения, а другие то здесь при чем.


 Так, вроде бы, тут и не дети. :Wink:  Взрослый человек в состоянии разобраться что к чему. А если человек не понимает, где, собственно, поучения относительного смысла, а где абсолютного, так это сугубо личные проблемы, это раз.
 Философии нужно учиться у философов, практики у практиков, истории у историков и никакого когнитивного диссонанса не возникнет, это два.
 И в третьих, если статья,  таки аналитическая, как её тут некоторые преподносят, так и непонятно вывод то какой? Просто очень уж сомнительные аргументы в пользу неаутентичности получились.

----------

Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И в третьих, если статья,  таки аналитическая, как её тут некоторые преподносят, так и непонятно вывод то какой?


Статья таки аналитическая. И выводы там приведены, только читать надо всю. 

To Pampkin:
махаяну изучают и в институтах Ньингмы. Вначале.
Так что это не критерий для определения Гелуг как махаяны.

Чтоже касается КИБИ в Элисте. То проект, насколько это видно, остановился в своем развитии (может быть Слава просто не имеет времени им заниматься). В то время как проекты школ Ньингма и Гелуг, посвященный тому же, растут и развиваются. Даже есть подобный проект и Таи Ситу.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Чуть не забыл. 
Не факт, что все в Гелуг начинают с изучения махаяны. Есть люди, которые начинали обучаться сразу тантре. Один из них до сих пор живет в Элисте. по крайней мере не знаю, покинул ли он этот город.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

КИБИ это проект прежде всего в Нью-Дели, в Индии. В Элисте был филиал, и обучение там прекратили вроде бы из-за недобора учеников.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Fat

> Общая мысль КК АП: если вас не устраивает уровень лекций Оле, то вы легко можете начать учиться в KIBI http://www.kibi-edu.org/curriculum.htm ; если не устраивает практика "веселого йогина", то вы можете уйти в классический трехлетний затвор под руководством квалифицированного Лопона в том же Карма Гёне.
> 
> Самое забавное, что среди учеников Оле есть как те, кто закончил КИБИ, так и те, кто завершил по одному-двум классическим трехлетним затворам (закончив КИБИ перед этим).
> 
> Хочу заметить, что это - наши соотечественники. Не считая иностранцев, которые воспользовались и пользуются такими возможностями, которые есть и вследствие деятельности Оле.
> Но писателям статей о том, скорее всего, не известно.


Очень жаль, что неизвестно. Это также неизвестно и обычным посетителям центров АП. И неизвестно это как раз усилиями  алмазного агитпропа, действующего по принципу "Лама Оле - это наше ВСЕ".

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Джигме (25.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (10.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## andykh

> Человек высказал своё аргументированное мнение о качестве нидаловского учения, основываясь на словах самого учителя....


Собственно, претензия к Терентьеву может быть только одна. Даже не претензия, а так - вопрос - Он эти самые слова слышал или только читал? А если слышал, то пытался ли прояснить то, что ему кажется странным или неверным, непосредственно у того, от кого слышал? Потому что из статьи складывается впечатление, что г-н Терентьев а) прочел б) запись лекции, данной в) буддологам на научной конференции (он сам-то там был?) и пытается строить на этом какие-то выводы космического масштаба. 

Воистину "не вкусивший нектара устных поучений рискует умереть от жажды в пустыне трактатов"

----------

Denli (10.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

andykh читайте начало статьи, это анализ сборника статей.



> Реплика к материалам сборника "Буддизм Ваджраяны в России. История и современность". СПб.: Unlimited Space, 2009 – 576 стр.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> КИБИ это проект прежде всего в Нью-Дели, в Индии. В Элисте был филиал, и обучение там прекратили вроде бы из-за недобора учеников.


Вообще-то мне это известно. Тем более что в филиале КИБИ в Элисте обучался  и сам. Просто забыл уточнить, что писал не про сам КИБИ, а про филиал

----------


## Ануруддха

> Собственно, претензия к Терентьеву может быть только одна. Даже не претензия, а так - вопрос - Он эти самые слова слышал или только читал?


Лично слышал высказывание Оле Нидала, упомянутое в статье: "Я представляю буддизм на западе".

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Иилья

> Лично слышал высказывание Оле Нидала, упомянутое в статье: "Я представляю буддизм на западе".


Ну и в чем проблема?
Вот если бы сказал: "Я единственный, кто представляет буддизм на западе", тогда да, была бы причина призадуматься.

----------

PampKin Head (10.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Я лично слышала, на харьковской пхове, как ОН неоднократно отождествлял два множества "западные буддисты" и "практикующие АП".

Нет, конечно, он не забывал иногда говорить о других учителях на Западе, к примеру о ННР, и их учениках. Но потом опять использовал "АП" в качестве синонима "буддизм на Западе". 

Меня это тогда несколько удивило.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ну и в чем проблема?
> Вот если бы сказал: "Я единственный, кто представляет буддизм на западе", тогда да, была бы причина призадуматься.


Смысл фразы как раз к этому и сводился "Я (мои центры) единственный, кто представляет буддизм на западе".

----------


## Fritz

> Там свои методы есть, как сделать, чтобы даже думать не смели. )


Ну так давайте, выкладывайте, раз смеете думать. Мы, как только что выяснилось, здесь не в комсомоле, поэтому смелей. Пока мест от думающих ничего кроме жалкого стёба я не увидел за много лет. Ну да, ещё помню где-то особо думающие выкладывали какие-то словесно-философские экзерсисы, как выяснилось ничего не стоящие из-за неинформированности упражняющихся. И это всё что есть.




> - в буддийских университетах Гелуг занимаются действительно только Махаяной (для изучения и освоения Ваджраяны есть тантрические колледжи, куда принимают со степенью Геше);


Тоже бредовый перл от Оле про то, что Гелуг - нетантрическая школа. Никогда не прощу))) (шучу) Махаяной занимаются везде, даже в Тхераваде в некоторой степени, тантра - тип махаянского текста, Ваджраяна метод освоения содержания текста. Всё мимо кассы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну так давайте, выкладывайте, раз смеете думать. Мы, как только что выяснилось, здесь не в комсомоле, поэтому смелей. Пока мест от думающих ничего кроме жалкого стёба я не увидел за много лет. Ну да, ещё помню где-то особо думающие выкладывали какие-то словесно-философские экзерсисы, как выяснилось ничего не стоящие из-за неинформированности упражняющихся. И это всё что есть.


А зачем? Я считаю, что Дхарма Будд от профанаций своих качеств не потеряет; думающий и ищущий человек не останется без достоверной информации что в АП, что в затхлом кружке питерских "будяков" (с) Бреславец.

----------

Denli (11.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (17.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Да, я так и не толкнул основную мысль - все эти разоблачения следует воспринимать как сигнал ученикам, ОН лучше от это не станет, а вот если его ученик будет правильно понимать "пустоту" то ОН и порадуется.
Кто такой Бреславец? Сколько он стоит?

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, я так и не толкнул основную мысль - все эти разоблачения следует воспринимать как сигнал ученикам, ОН лучше от это не станет, а вот если его ученик будет правильно понимать "пустоту" то ОН и порадуется.


Да, да... Именно этому, наверное, и служит параграф пасквиля насчет "точек над и".

----------


## andykh

> Лично слышал высказывание Оле Нидала, упомянутое в статье: "Я представляю буддизм на западе".


Мне казалось, мы здесь обсуждаем статью Терентьева, это верно?  :Smilie:  Давайте не будем уводить обсуждение в сторону. Еще раз - после прочтения обсуждаемой статьи у меня сложилось следующее впечатление (никому не навязываю):
- Терентьев на конференции не присутствовал
- В качестве аргументов для критики всей Российской ассоциации КК АП и лично Оле Нидала, Терентьев взял запись 1 (одного) выступления собственно Оле Нидала из сборника материалов этой конференции и 1 (одно) выступление Е.В. Бурлуцкой. 
- Статья эта весьма субъективна, с наперед заданными выводами, автор этого и не скрывает - например, слово "ассоциация" в первых же абзацах написано в кавычках. Что здесь подразумевается? - что ассоциации никакой нет? Или она не является ассоциацией согласно российскому законодательству? Непонятно. Понятно только что автор не считает ее ассоциацией. Подобный сарказм щедро рассыпан в тексте.
- Терентьев не первый раз обращается к теме КК АП, однако в этой статье не видно ни малейшей попытки разобраться в критикуемом предмете. Лично Оле Нидал не раз отвечал на все упомянутые спорные вопросы, и устно, и в публикациях, и про Гелуг и про что хотите, ссылки есть и здесь, на БФ. Все, кто пожелал, давно ознакомились и сделали свои выводы, ознакомился ли Терентьев? - кто знает, но непохоже.

Собственно, вопрос в чем - что это мы прочли? Сказано, что это "реплика" по поводу. Как это понимать? Это попытка, пользуясь поводом, разобраться, что из себя представляет КК АП? Очень слабая попытка, нужно сказать. Отзыв на книжку с материалами конференции? При чем тогда здесь вопрос с Кармапами? Или это просто журналистика? Больше всего похоже именно на это. Ну тогда извините, я тогда и буду относится к этому опусу как к журналистике, т.е. "второй древнейшей профессии"

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Denli (11.06.2009), PampKin Head (10.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Иилья (10.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## sidhi

> Да, я так и не толкнул основную мысль - все эти разоблачения следует воспринимать как сигнал ученикам, ОН лучше от это не станет


Уважаемые может ещё разместите сдесь статьи "разоблачающие" ЕСДЛ или ННР? :Mad: Вы о чём? Пишете статьи и рассуждаете пойдут ли они на пользу учителям? Где самаи?

----------

Бабарика Андрей (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Самаи на месте, не волнуйтесь. Разоблачающих статей я тоже жду. Польский конфекцион не в счёт.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Veronica

Автор тоже особо не блещет.



> Ни один буддийский философ НИКОГДА не отождествлял пустоту с вакуумом. "Пространство" иногда использовалось как метафорическая иллюстрация концепта пустоты, но не более того: потому что буддийская пустота – это вовсе не вакуум, а взаимозависимое возникновение.


В буддизме Махаяны концепция пустоты занимает почти такое же важное место, как христианская концепция Бога. Для буддиста наиболее важно достижение Просветления, однако для того, чтобы это получилось, необходимо понять пустоту_ как духовную реальность._ Этого буддисты пытаются достичь посредством практики медитации и других духовных занятий. Однако, пустота не является чем-то похожим на оккультную реальность, которая скрывается за миром явлений, а также не полностью трансцендентна в смысле отъединения реальности пустоты от мира – такого, каким мы его воспринимаем.

Не следует понимать реальность ни как нечто полностью трансцендентное (запредельное), ни как нечто полностью имманентное (постоянное, внутренне присущее предметам). Так как пустота присутствует во всеохватывающей реальности, мы не можем сказать, что она содержится во вселенной: В_сё, что существует, обязательно пребывает в пустоте. Нагарджуна говорит, что для осознания этого необходимо понять тождество сансары и нирваны. Сансара состоит из каждодневного опыта эфемерного мира, нирвана же приравнивается к осознанию Пустоты._


Достопочтимый Тралег Къябгон Ринпоче

----------


## Fritz

А чем взаимозависимое возникновение  не _духовная реальность_?

----------


## Legba

> - в буддийских университетах Гелуг занимаются действительно только Махаяной (для изучения и освоения Ваджраяны есть тантрические колледжи, куда принимают со степенью Геше);


А что, где-то по другому? Не скажу "за всю Одессу", но В Миндролинге, к примеру, нужно получить диплом Рабджампы по Винае, Сутре и Абхидхарме, чтобы перейти к изучению Тайной Мантры.
Примерно таже последовательность в монастыре Дзогчен....
Да я думаю и везде. 
Что не мешает, впрочем, любому мирянину прийти в тот же Миндролинг, и отсидеть весь цикл посвящений Ринчен Тердзод (что и удавалось некоторым нашим соотечественникам). Но этот факт не делает их "изучившими тантру" или "веселыми йогинами". Да, конечно, есть КИБИ. Однако, кто-нибудь слышал от ОН что-то вроде: "если хотите серьезно практиковать или распространять Дхарму - поучитесь ка, ребята в КИБИ". Что же касается трехлетних ритритов (и монашества, кстати) в знаменитом интервью "Горячий трон" ОН несколько негативно о них отзывается. Так что идея "иерархичности" и "каждый получит, что захочет" ИМХО несколько притянута за уши. Ну скажите, зачем мне идти в КИБИ, если Лама ОН мне сказал, что и так все круто? Я *уже* веселый йогин, дырка в голове при мне, качество жизни повысилось... Зачем тогда глотать книжную пыль, не вполне ясно... :Embarrassment:

----------

Fritz (10.06.2009), Tiop (10.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Джигме (25.06.2009), куру хунг (10.06.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> - Статья эта весьма субъективна, с наперед заданными выводами, автор этого и не скрывает - например, слово "ассоциация" в первых же абзацах написано в кавычках. Что здесь подразумевается? - что ассоциации никакой нет? Или она не является ассоциацией согласно российскому законодательству? Непонятно. Понятно только что автор не считает ее ассоциацией. Подобный сарказм щедро рассыпан в тексте.


КАВЫЧКИ — парный знак препинания, употребляемый для выделения названий, прямой речи, цитат, для подчеркивания ироничного использования слова или словосочетания и др.

В данном случае кавычки использованы для выделения сокращенного названия организации. Вроде как это очевидно или кругом заговор?  :Wink:

----------

Alert (10.06.2009), Jamtso (14.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> Сборник содержит статьи, подготовленные на основе докладов, представленных на Международной научно-практической конференции, которая проводилась 20-21 октября 2008 года в Санкт-Петербурге по инициативе "Российской Ассоциации буддистов школы Карма Кагью". Статьи там очень разные, много интересных, посвящённых истории, археологии, и так далее; но я коснусь лишь одной темы, – а именно, представлений о буддизме, излагаемых членами этой "Ассоциации", начиная с её лидера ламы Оле Нидала.


Я так понимаю в Ассоциацию должны входить разные организации. А здесь извините "Ассоциация" одного из последователей одной школы. Я бы применил слово Федерация, оно более соответствует значению.



> Уважаемые может ещё разместите сдесь статьи "разоблачающие" ЕСДЛ или ННР?Вы о чём? Пишете статьи и рассуждаете пойдут ли они на пользу учителям? Где самаи?


Еще раз, мы не разоблачаем чье то поведение, а разоблачаем явные проколы в высказываниях о философии и буддийской практике. 
2Veronica - Концепция пустоты не есть сама пустота(в ее отрицательном, нигилистическом понимании). Об этом речь у автора.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, конечно, есть КИБИ. Однако, кто-нибудь слышал от ОН что-то вроде: "если хотите серьезно практиковать или распространять Дхарму - поучитесь ка, ребята в КИБИ". Что же касается трехлетних ритритов (и монашества, кстати) в знаменитом интервью "Горячий трон" ОН несколько негативно о них отзывается. Так что идея "иерархичности" и "каждый получит, что захочет" ИМХО несколько притянута за уши. Ну скажите, зачем мне идти в КИБИ, если Лама ОН мне сказал, что и так все круто? Я *уже* веселый йогин, дырка в голове при мне, качество жизни повысилось... Зачем тогда глотать книжную пыль, не вполне ясно...


Все просто: если ты "веселый йогин", то ты нашел свою нишу (и это хорошо). Никакие Терентьевы "веселыми йогинами" принципиально заниматься не будут. Ибо харей не вышли эти самые йогины для утонченных умопостроений.

Если же вдруг ученик Оле обнаруживает, что он недостаточно "весел", то что может ему помешать пойти-поучиться в КИБИ? Посему едут и учаться.

Естественный отбор...

А представьте, что произойдет в КИБИ, если завтра ОН скажет: всем учиццо, всем - в КИБИ. Получим массу граждан, которым учеба вообще не сдалась, но гуру отправил.

----------

Denli (11.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (11.06.2009), Иилья (10.06.2009)

----------


## Veronica

Напомню слова автора:


> потому что буддийская пустота – это вовсе не вакуум, а взаимозависимое возникновение





> А чем взаимозависимое возникновение  не _духовная реальность_?


Реальность,только Достопочтимый Тралег Къябгон Ринпоче говорит о ней в другом качестве и с другим сравнивает:
Я мало читал о том, что называется теологией процесса (process theology). Такие теологи говорят, что Бог зависит от творения также, как и творение зависит от Бога. Бог – не создатель в буквальном смысле, это больше эманация (излучение), чем творение само по себе. Также Бог не является и чем-то наподобие статичной сущности, но присутствует в мире как динамическая концепция. Я думаю, что концепция такого типа похожа на буддизм, где пустота не трансцендентна, так как она уже существует в мире. В то же время, пустота не содержится в мире. Скорее, мир пребывает в пустоте.(с)

----------


## Legba

> Естественный отбор...


Ну, может конечно и так. Просто вот смотрите. Я умею делать бутерброды, на этом мои кулинарные способности заканчиваются. Однако я представляю, что есть еще люди, которые умеют варить суп - а где-то там - еще и шеф-повара. Это не моя специализация, и я не собираюсь учиться делать фуа-гра. Но я - в курсе, что я НЕ шеф-повар.
Но вот в области, о которой я знаю меньше - может быть все не так интересно. Я научился "делать бутерброды", и мне сказали - "чувак, круто, ты все умеешь". Если меня никто не смутит (а тут некоторые призывают этого не делать), с чего у меня вдруг закрадутся подозрения, что в кулинарии бывает что-то еще? Я конечно слышал, что есть зануды, которые изучают какое-то там фуа-гра. Но вообще-то это хрень (с легкостью делаю вывод я) - раз бутеров достаточно (а мне сказали, что достаточно), это какой-то устаревший декорум, практического смысла не имеющий.
Возможно, я вполне мог-бы стать талантливым шеф-поваром. Но, коль скоро меня уверили, что это нафиг не уперлось - эту энергию я применю совсем по другому. На улучшение качества жизни, к примеру. :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (10.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну, может конечно и так. Просто вот смотрите. Я умею делать бутерброды, на этом мои кулинарные способности заканчиваются. Однако я представляю, что есть еще люди, которые умеют варить суп - а где-то там - еще и шеф-повара. Это не моя специализация, и я не собираюсь учиться делать фуа-гра. Но я - в курсе, что я НЕ шеф-повар.
> Но вот в области, о которой я знаю меньше - может быть все не так интересно. Я научился "делать бутерброды", и мне сказали - "чувак, круто, ты все умеешь". Если меня никто не смутит (а тут некоторые призывают этого не делать), с чего у меня вдруг закрадутся подозрения, что в кулинарии бывает что-то еще? Я конечно слышал, что есть зануды, которые изучают какое-то там фуа-гра. Но вообще-то это хрень (с легкостью делаю вывод я) - раз бутеров достаточно (а мне сказали, что достаточно), это какой-то устаревший декорум, практического смысла не имеющий.
> 
> Возможно, я вполне мог-бы стать талантливым шеф-поваром. Но, коль скоро меня уверили, что это нафиг не уперлось - эту энергию я применю совсем по другому. На улучшение качества жизни, к примеру.


Ну, жизнь вообще - штука несправедливая. И рефлексировать на тему "вот бы меня заставили, направили, напоили, накормили и к девке в койку положили" - это какая то детская позиция.

С проблемами "мама, ненавижу тебя, потому что не отдала меня в балет" - это к маме. 

"Будьте себе островом" (с) Шакьямуни, после ухода Шарипутры.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (11.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

> Все просто: если ты "веселый йогин", то ты нашел свою нишу (и это хорошо). Никакие Терентьевы "веселыми йогинами" принципиально заниматься не будут. Ибо харей не вышли эти самые йогины для утонченных умопостроений.


Плохо ты Знаешь Терентьева. Я бы даже сказал - совсем не знаешь. И уж точно наверняка совсем не в курсе, что у него со знакомыми "веселыми йогинами" вполне нормально. В одном из последних номеров журнала БФ, как раз была его статья об одном из таких который уже который год в ритрите в Гималаях.



> А представьте, что произойдет в КИБИ, если завтра ОН скажет: всем учиццо, всем - в КИБИ. Получим массу граждан, которым учеба вообще не сдалась, но гуру отправил.


Конечно ОН себя не обманывает в способности людей учится, как не обманывают себя и другие не менее уважаемые учителя других крупных организаций. Однако одно другого не заменяет и не исключает.
Лама Сопа к примеру дает и советы на каждые день (знаментые advice), и поддерживает систему обучения с различными уровнями обучения (до 7 лет).
Вопрос именно в том, что пропагандируется достаточность откровенно сомнительных по глубине положений.

P.S. Я вижу, глядя на своего сына, какое влияние массовое сознание оказывает на молодое поколение, особенно предоставляемое через СМИ. Откровенно говоря за будущее поколение становится страшно, но есть надежда, что если знающие люди не будут сидеть и смотреть сложа руки, думая об индивидуальном пути, то могут вырасти действительно образованные и сильные люди.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Плохо ты Знаешь Терентьева. Я бы даже сказал - совсем не знаешь. И уж точно наверняка совсем не в курсе, что у него со знакомыми "веселыми йогинами" вполне нормально. В одном из последних номеров журнала БФ, как раз была его статья об одном из таких который уже который год в ритрите в Гималаях.


Я правильно понимаю, что вот это и есть та самая альтернатива тем не совсем веселым йогинам, которые могут разочароваться в АП, предлагаемая Терентьевым?

А ежели у них семья и в Гималаи никак, то каковы проекты в Питере, где невеселые йогины могут приложить свои руки и головы да так, что непрофанированная Дхарма расцветет на золотых песках финского залива?

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (11.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Ну, жизнь вообще - штука несправедливая. И рефлексировать на тему "вот бы меня заставили, направили, напоили, накормили и к девке в койку положили" - это какая то детская позиция.


А что делать?  :Smilie: 




> Служа живым существам, вознаградишь
> Тех, кто ради них жертвует жизнью и спускается в ад Авичи.
> И потому должен я приносить пользу людям,
> Даже если они мне причиняют великое зло. 
> 
> И если ради них мои Повелители
> Не щадят даже самих себя,
> *Так почему же я, глупец, преисполнен гордыни?
> Отчего я не служу им?*

----------


## PampKin Head

О пользе и речь... 

С одной стороны: центры, ретритные центры, переводчики с тибетского, КИБИ, поддержка для желающих практиковать. А другой стороны что? Кучи "бесспорно правильного, элитарного" буддизьму?




> А что делать?


Быть себе островом, пользоваться предоставленными возможностями и в меру сил создавать такие возможности для других.

----------

andykh (10.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (19.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Asanga

Ну да полно проектов,
1. Например можно буддийские книги посылать в тюрьмы. У нас работает эта система.
2. Можно затворный дом достроить или помочь это сделать на месте освященном Кирти Ценшабом Ринпоче. А потом записаться на посидеть в нем.
3. У нас геше-ла Джампа Дакпа с 2003 года преподает. Ему тоже постоянно нужна помощь, у него можно получить индивидуальные рекомендации по практике.

Если же нужны другие школы, то есть и последователи Патрула Ринпоче, Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

Есть дацан, который тоже постоянно нуждается в ремонтах и уборках и т.д. и т.п..
Веселья сколько хочешь.

----------

Alert (10.06.2009), Legba (10.06.2009), Вова Л. (10.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> С одной стороны: центры, ретритные центры, переводчики с тибетского, КИБИ, поддержка для желающих практиковать. А другой стороны что? Кучи "бесспорно правильного, элитарного" буддизьму?


 Об этом уже говорилось ранее. Создаётся впечатление, что центры и т.п. есть только у Алмазного Пути (т.е. Ваджраяны) Оле Нидала. Других нету, да?

----------


## andykh

> КАВЫЧКИ — парный знак препинания, употребляемый для выделения названий, прямой речи, цитат, для подчеркивания ироничного использования слова или словосочетания и др.
> 
> В данном случае кавычки использованы для выделения сокращенного названия организации. Вроде как это очевидно или кругом заговор?


Вам просто не нравится этот пример или вы не согласны с тем, что "статья" содержит иронические и саркастические пассажи? 
А то вот уважаемый Asanga тоже выражает сомнение в правильности слова "Ассоциация"  :Wink:  
Ассоциация - потому что Ассоциация центров, как отдельных юр.лиц.

----------


## Legba

> С одной стороны: центры, ретритные центры, переводчики с тибетского, КИБИ, поддержка для желающих практиковать. А другой стороны что? Кучи "бесспорно правильного, элитарного" буддизьму?


Если под "другой стороной" мы разумеем господина Терентьева...
Упс, меня опередили. Могу только добавить, что FPMT предоставляет все Вами перечисленное - не скатываясь, при этом, в "популярный" формат.

----------

Mylene (12.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если под "другой стороной" мы разумеем господина Терентьева...
> Упс, меня опередили. Могу только добавить, что FPMT предоставляет все Вами перечисленное - не скатываясь, при этом, в "популярный" формат.


В РФ?

----------


## Asanga

http://fpmt.ru http://fpmt.spb.ru http://aryadeva.spb.ru
Проекты FPMT у нас начинают запускаться по программам дистанционного обучения. Еще не запустилось, но скоро ждем анонса.

----------


## Tiop

> Давайте посмотрим на некоторые методы мотивирования учеников... у Будды Шакьямуни!
> 
> Удана III.2
> *Нанда сутта
> Сутта о Нанде*


Ну если уж вы ссылаетесь в этом разделе на сутты...

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...1&postcount=16

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А представьте, что произойдет в КИБИ, если завтра ОН скажет: всем учиццо, всем - в КИБИ. Получим массу граждан, которым учеба вообще не сдалась, но гуру отправил.


Вообще-то, лама Оле всегда предупреждает, что буддийская философия - не его конёк и людей, склонных к изучению, за более глубокими [правильными, аутентичными, you name it] объяснениями действительно отправляет к кагьюпинским геше в КИБИ. Хорошо, даже если ОН где-то "накосячил" с объяснениями рантонга, жентонга и дэтонга, то это его собственное понимание. На одной лекции переводчик запутался и перевёл, что гелукпа в основном исповедует жентонг, хотя Оле этого не говорил. 

Несомненно Терентьев передёргивает. Никогда регенты коллективно не занимались поиском и выбором преемника. Это всегда было обязанностью ламы в Красной Короне и лишь в исключительных случаях (например, когда реинкарнации Шамара были под запретом) его замещал Ситупа, или кто-то из ближайших учеников Кармапы, кому тот лично доверял. 

Это "нововведение" произошло позже. Впопыхах учреждённый комитет по поиску преемника, состоявший из четырёх регентов, собирался вместе два или три раза (не более), после чего Ситу & Co. начали собственную избирательную кампанию. 

Е.С. Далай Ламу действительно нехорошо подставили, использовали в политической игре. Сначала Его Святейшество ввели в заблуждение по телефону, что мол все регенты согласны с выбором кандидата Ситу (что было неправдой). Е.С. сказал, что если все согласны то, он тоже не возражает против этого кандидата. После чего собирались конференции, на которых на "несогласных" оказывали давление и угрожали: "Как?! Сам Далай Лама подтвердил наш выбор, а вы несогласны?! А-я-яй! Подписывайте, подписывайте!" 

С поиском и интронизацией 16-го Кармапы были похожие проблемы. Тоже было два кандидата, также не обошлось без вмешательства тибетского чиновничества. Те кто читали "Блистательное Величие" в курсе.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Denli (11.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Неварин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Fritz

А каков конёк "ламы" Оле, Дима?

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), лесник (15.06.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А каков конёк "ламы" Оле, Дима?


У ламы Оле можно многому другому поучиться. Но, на мой взгляд, одним из главных примеров для подражания является его преданное служение своему гуру (неизменное на протяжении стольких лет).

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Denli (11.06.2009), Tong Po (22.06.2009), Torkwemada (13.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009), Иилья (11.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009), Неварин (24.09.2015)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Е.С. Далай Ламу действительно нехорошо подставили, использовали в политической игре. Сначала Его Святейшество ввели в заблуждение по телефону, что мол все регенты согласны с выбором кандидата Ситу (что было неправдой). Е.С. сказал, что если все согласны то, он тоже не возражает против этого кандидата. После чего собирались конференции, на которых на "несогласных" оказывали давление и угрожали: "Как?! Сам Далай Лама подтвердил наш выбор, а вы несогласны?! А-я-яй! Подписывайте, подписывайте!"


Как всегда мимо. Далай Лама свою позицию по данному вопросу четко сформулировал. Его мнение о Шамарпе, Тахе Дордже и всей этой истории можно прочитать в Танце 17-ти жизней. Про ЕС Ургьен Трнилей Далай лама четко говорит, что уверен, что это дейстительно Кармапа, причем особенно хорошее перерождение. Только, конечно, зачем Вам слова Далай ламы, главное ведь, что вам все уже объяснили, что Далай ламу подставили, везде китайский заговор и т.д.




> Какое сходство, спросил я, видит Далай-лама между молодым Кармапой и его предшественником?
> 
> 16ый Кармапа, заявил он, не был ученым, «но по природе своей и благодаря глубочайшим озарениям, своему опыту, он обладал особой благостью, неким духовным достоинством. В этом смысле этот мальчик на него очень похож. Но я сразу сказал ему, что учеба очень важна. Прошли времена, когда высокие ламы могли восседать на тронах, особо ничего не изучая. Нужно учиться! И Кармапа Ринпоче вкладывает в свою учебу много сил. У него врожденный талант к стихосложению. Очень яркий. В том, что касается стихов, он меня намного превзошел! Два монаха — одному шестьдесят шесть, одному пятнадцать — и он намного в этом талантливее! У него огромный потенциал. А характер у него очень сильный; непреклонность и сильная воля. На самом деле, я думаю что Таи Ситу Ринпоче и другие его побаиваются! Думаю, Ситу Ринпоче намного проще сообщить что-то мне, чем Кармапе!». Далай-лама засмеялся.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (11.06.2009), Иван Денисов (11.06.2009), Норбу (11.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как всегда мимо. Далай Лама свою позицию по данному вопросу четко сформулировал. Его мнение о Шамарпе, Тахе Дордже и всей этой истории можно прочитать в Танце 17-ти жизней.


В этой книге можно также найти другие искрометные пассажи: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...16&postcount=1

От такие поисковые отряды!

----------

Denli (11.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> В этой книге можно также найти другие искрометные пассажи: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...16&postcount=1
> 
> От такие поисковые отряды!


Мы, вроде, это уже обсуждали. Примечательно, кстати, как в ту тему сразу пришли Чабсунчин с Вечным жидом и по принципу "Пастернака не читал, но резко осуждаю", начали поливать грязью учителей, признавших Ургьен Трнилей, хотя там никто их мнения о Ситу Ринпоче и не спрашивал. Причем цитаты они вставляли из вполне определенной книги (те кто критикуют Оле почему-то ниоткуда цитат не используют, а говорят от себя).

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

К вопросу о КК Кармапы Тхайе Дордже  и предложениям по вопросам практики для западных практикующих: http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=368

----------


## Вова Л.

> К вопросу о КК Кармапы Тхайе Дордже  и предложениям по вопросам практики для западных практикующих: http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=368


И что тут такого уникального, кроме того, что трехлетний ретрит разибт на девять лет + специальный ритрит по йогам Наропы? Кроме того, поинтерисуйтесь мнение Оле о центрах во Франции, а также почему люди, прошедшие там трехлетние ритриты и получившие звание "лама" не преподают в центрах а АП, а только в центрах непосредственно Шамарпы. В АП же пускают только, как Вы выразились "странствующих наставников".

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И что тут такого уникального, кроме того, что трехлетний ретрит разибт на девять лет + специальный ритрит по йогам Наропы? Кроме того, поинтерисуйтесь мнение Оле о центрах во Франции, а также почему люди, прошедшие там трехлетние ритриты и получившие звание "лама" не преподают в центрах а АП, а только в центрах непосредственно Шамарпы. В АП же пускают только, как Вы выразились "странствующих наставников".


Среди "странствующих наставников" есть, к примеру, Слава Ермолин. У вас или у Терентьева есть претензии к излагаемому им материалу?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Среди "странствующих наставников" есть, к примеру, Слава Ермолин. У вас или у Терентьева есть претензии к излагаемому им материалу?


Я не знаю Славы и никогда не был на его лекциях. Если даже он и классный путешествующий учитель, то какое это имеет отношение к Вашей ссылке и тому, что ответил я?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я не знаю Славы и никогда не был на его лекциях. Если даже он и классный путешествующий учитель, то какое это имеет отношение к Вашей ссылке и тому, что ответил я?


Данный "странствующий наставник" отучился в КИБИ и преподает в рамках АП. Это имеет отношение, наверное, к составу и знаниям "странствующих наставников", только которых пускают в АП.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> У ламы Оле можно многому другому поучиться. Но, на мой взгляд, одним из главных примеров для подражания является его преданное служение своему гуру (неизменное на протяжении стольких лет).


Многому можно поучиться у кого угодно, например у меня. Преданное служение своему гуру можно найти и покруче, у христиан, мусульман и прочих.



> Данный "странствующий наставник" отучился в КИБИ и преподает в рамках АП.


А почему я ничего не преподаю и не странствую? Хотя всё то что знает этот Слава можно было найти в библиотеках уже к концу 90-х, а теперь ещё и интернет. Я уж умолчал о настоящих странствующих и резидентствующих тулку, римпоче да геше лхарамб с тертонами.
А дальше круче - во втрник созерцал в центре Питера аж 7 тхеравадинских монахов, почти целый микроавтобус. Что Слава такого эдакого может предложить?

----------

Джигме (25.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Данный "странствующий наставник" отучился в КИБИ и преподает в рамках АП. Это имеет отношение, наверное, к составу и знаниям "странствующих наставников", только которых пускают в АП.


Вы считаете, что "странствующие наставники" (термин вообще-то Ваш) опытнее людей, закончивших трехлетний ритрит, причем часто не один, а потом еще продолживших обучение в монастыре и получивших титул "лама"? Если так - нет проблем. Только зачем тогда была та ссылка с Вашим комментарием в той теме "Это к вопросу "насколько все серьезно у Оле"." Те, кто сидит в ритрите во Франции, сидят не от Оле и в дальнейшем в АП не востребованы.

ПС Ни к Оле, ни к его организации, ни к путешествующим учителям не имею никаких претензий, если что. Только не надо им приписывать то, к чему они и сами приписываться не хотят.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (12.06.2009), Норбу (12.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы считаете, что "странствующие наставники" (термин вообще-то Ваш) опытнее людей, закончивших трехлетний ритрит, причем часто не один, а потом еще продолживших обучение в монастыре и получивших титул "лама"? Если так - нет проблем. Только зачем тогда была та ссылка с Вашим комментарием в той теме "Это к вопросу "насколько все серьезно у Оле"." Те, кто сидит в ритрите во Франции, сидят не от Оле и в дальнейшем в АП не востребованы.
> 
> ПС Ни к Оле, ни к его организации, ни к путешествующим учителям не имею никаких претензий, если что. Только не надо им приписывать то, к чему они и сами приписываться не хотят.


Вернутся российские ламы, отсидевшие 3 ретрита в тех же центрах - посмотрим, что будет. 

Самое прикольное, что там есть кому возвращаться (вне контекста о востребованности), а у вас как дела обстоят с такими кадрами?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вернутся российские ламы, отсидевшие 3 ретрита в тех же центрах - посмотрим, что будет. Самое прикольное, что там есть кому возвращаться (вне контекста о востребованности),


Посмотрим. Но в Европе у них есть свои центры, так называемые "дакпо-кагью" и с АП они не контачат.




> а у вас как дела обстоят с такими кадрами?


В Германии есть центр для трехлетних ритритов Тхрангу Ринпоче. Также есть центр в Канаде. Также самье-линг дает такую возможность. Обычно больше ориентация идет на Ринпоче, которые приезжают в Европу (у нас-то их, к счастью, довольно много), ну еще в некоторых больших центрах есть постоянные ламы - обычно восточной национальности, которые дают лунги, объяснения по практикам и прочему. Западных лам не так много (хотя, есть. Это я про Европу, а Англии, по-моему, по-больше), так как во-первых, ритритный центр в Германии существует не так давно, как во Франции (а после первого ретрита звание лама дают далеко не всем), а во-вторых, насколько я понимаю, там нет ориентации на то, чтобы делать лам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Германии есть центр для трехлетних ритритов Тхрангу Ринпоче. Также есть центр в Канаде. Также самье-линг дает такую возможность. Обычно больше ориентация идет на Ринпоче, которые приезжают в Европу (у нас-то их, к счастью, довольно много), ну еще в некоторых больших центрах есть постоянные ламы - обычно восточной национальности, которые дают лунги, объяснения по практикам и прочему. Западных лам не так много (хотя, есть. Это я про Европу, а Англии, по-моему, по-больше), так как во-первых, ритритный центр в Германии существует не так давно, как во Франции (а после первого ретрита звание лама дают далеко не всем), а во-вторых, насколько я понимаю, там нет ориентации на то, чтобы делать лам.


Это замечательно, что все это есть... Я же спрашивал про россиян, которые этими возможностями пользуются. Если ли в упомянутых вами центрах наши соотечественники - последователи вашего Кармапы, которые участвуют в данных ретритных программах?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это замечательно, что все это есть... Я же спрашивал про россиян, которые этими возможностями пользуются. Если ли в упомянутых вами центрах наши соотечественники - последователи вашего Кармапы, которые участвуют в данных ретритных программах?


Не знаю. Центр в Германии существует не так давно (только один, или два выпуска было). В Англии я никогда не был, поэтому про Самье линг ничего сказать не могу.

Немецкий центр нельзя сравнивать с францзским, так как один существует 5, а второй - 25 лет. Может, за 25 лет (если центр, конечно, продержится и поддрежка ЕС Ургьен Трнилей в России возрастет - сейчас-то все у Оле и не так много людей из России, которые вообще хотят такой возможностью воспользоваться) появятся люди из СНГ, которые захотят пройти 3-х летний ритрит, и это будет как-то осуществленно. Хотя, я сомневаюсь, что во Франции так просто попасть в ритрит без денег и правильного паспорта.

Только к чему весь этот разговор? Типа Тхае Дордже круче, так ему достался готовенький центр, где пара русских сделала трехлетние ритриты?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Как всегда мимо. Далай Лама свою позицию по данному вопросу четко сформулировал. Его мнение о Шамарпе, Тахе Дордже и всей этой истории можно прочитать в Танце 17-ти жизней. Про ЕС Ургьен Трнилей Далай лама четко говорит, что уверен, что это дейстительно Кармапа, причем особенно хорошее перерождение. Только, конечно, зачем Вам слова Далай ламы, главное ведь, что вам все уже объяснили, что Далай ламу подставили, везде китайский заговор и т.д.


Действительно впоследствии Е.С.Далай-лама подтвердил выбор Тай Ситу, на что, вероятно, существовали какие-то свои резоны. Для меня – это загадка.

В 2000 году Далай-лама публично заявил, что может быть больше, чем один Кармапа...

В марте 2001 состоялась международная конференция, на которой были представлены более 500 монастырей и центров Карма Кагью со всего света. Её решение было однозначным. Из открытого письма Далай-ламе http://www.karmapa-issue.org/arguments.htm  : «In 1992 and 1993 Your Holiness deliberately endorsed the wrongful claims and actions of this group of corrupt Kagyu lamas. This interference is absolutely unacceptable to the Karma Kagyu School. In July 2000, Your Holiness' involvement in the matter went even further. Your Holiness informed H.H. Shamar Rinpoche in writing that *even if an authentic prediction from the 16th Karmapa was found and presented, it would not sway your insistence that Urgyen Trinley is the Throneholder-Karmapa.* By doing so Your Holiness would retrospectively deprive the undisputed 16th Karmapa of his right to determine his own reincarnation.» 

Почему Е.С. Далай-Лама, занял такую позицию, мы можем лишь гадать. 

Если здесь кого-то интересует лично моё мнение. Я согласен с тем, что «At the heart of the Karma Kagyu lineage's existence lies its own fundamental right to recognize the Karmapa, the spiritual leader of the lineage. *This must be done in accordance with the genuine, spiritual custom of the Karma Kagyu lineage and without interference from outside the lineage.* Traditionally the Black-Hat and the Red-Hat Karmapas have recognized and enthroned each other's incarnations.» тчк!

Ещё позднее в интервью немецкому телевидению 17-й Кармапа Тхайе Дордже на вопрос журналиста ответил, что внутри Линии Карма Кагью не может быть двух Кармап в одно и то же время. 

Так что, пусть каждый сам решает чье мнение для него авторитетнее и кому следовать.

----------

Denli (12.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Действительно впоследствии Е.С.Далай-лама подтвердил выбор Тай Ситу, на что, вероятно, существовали какие-то свои резоны. Для меня – это загадка.


Мдя....




> В 2000 году Далай-лама публично заявил, что может быть больше, чем один Кармапа, и что он считает обоих кандидатов и Ургена Тринле и Тхайе Дордже Кармапами.


Приведите ссылку, где Далай лама это говорил (про признание двух кандидатов). ЕС говорил Шамарпе, что без проблем готов признать второго Кармапу, если для этого будут основания. То есть, похоже, ЕС оснований для этого на сегодняшний день не видит.




> В марте 2001 состоялась международная конференция, на которой были представлены более 500 монастырей и центров Карма Кагью со всего света. Её решение было однозначным. Из открытого письма Далай-ламе


Что же это интересно за 500 монастырей и центров КК? Откуда у КК набралось столько монастрыей (тем более, что большинство монастырей поддержали Ургьен Тринлей). Видимо, это 499 центров Оле (позиция которых, конечно, не может отличаться от позиции самого Оле) и один-два монастыря. Зато как звучит - "более 500 монастырей и центров Карма Кагью со всего света"!

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009), куру хунг (12.06.2009), Норбу (12.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мдя....
> ...
> Приведите ссылку, где Далай лама это говорил (про признание двух кандидатов). ЕС говорил Шамарпе, что без проблем готов признать второго Кармапу, если для этого будут основания. То есть, похоже, ЕС оснований для этого на сегодняшний день не видит.


Ну может здесь как в истории с вегетарианством: не надо употреблять мяса, но лично у меня - "медицинские показания".

----------


## куру хунг

> Вернутся российские ламы, отсидевшие 3 ретрита в тех же центрах - посмотрим, что будет. 
> 
> Самое прикольное, что там есть кому возвращаться (вне контекста о востребованности), а у вас как дела обстоят с такими кадрами?


 Дима, а я тебе скажу что будет.

2-3 раза их попробуют пригласить какие-нить  центры АП

 Но не услышав привычных-пространство это блаженство и в таком духе.
 Их просто перестанут приглашать в центры АП.

 Так же точно , как твоего любимого Славу.

 Зайди на сайт АП, и посмотри там расписание(за несколько лет лучше) путешевствующих.
 Там твой Слава явно не в фаворитах.


 Мне тут недавно рассказывали, что группа активных товарищей из АП пыталась пригласить брата Шамара в Россию. Начальство в АП ответило , что то типа не наш человек.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Mylene

> http://fpmt.ru http://fpmt.spb.ru http://aryadeva.spb.ru
> Проекты FPMT у нас начинают запускаться по программам дистанционного обучения. Еще не запустилось, но скоро ждем анонса.


Кажется, в Москве целый год и не дистанционно было.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима, а я тебе скажу что будет.
> 
> 2-3 раза их попробуют пригласить какие-нить  центры АП
> 
>  Но не услышав привычных-пространство это блаженство и в таком духе.
>  Их просто перестанут приглашать в центры АП.
> 
>  Так же точно , как твоего любимого Славу.


Как бы, Славу приглашают и он посещает центры.

А с ламами такая ситуация, как и везде: никого же не смущает, что есть люди, которые посещают семинары Чоки Ньима Ринпоче, но не ходят на семинары Патрула Ринпоче. Это является следствием множества факторов: время, интерес к определенной форме подачи материала, деньги (на билеты, проживание, орг. расходы и т.д.)... 







> Зайди на сайт АП, и посмотри там расписание(за несколько лет лучше) путешевствующих.
>  Там твой Слава явно не в фаворитах.


Если учесть, что у него - маленькие дети, и то, что он работает, чтобы содержать семью, а не ведет жизнь странствующего проповедника, то ничего странного в такой ситуации не вижу.





> Мне тут недавно рассказывали, что группа активных товарищей из АП пыталась пригласить брата Шамара в Россию. Начальство в АП ответило , что то типа не наш человек.


Аргументы про начальство и его тезисы лучше не приводить, потому что начальство в любых темах (особенно близко известных тебе) тоже не блистает знанием обычных человеческих реалий...

----------


## Mylene

> Среди "странствующих наставников" есть, к примеру, Слава Ермолин. У вас или у Терентьева есть претензии к излагаемому им материалу?


На мой вкус, лекции Славы выгодно отличаются глубиной от лекций Оле Нидала. Но, если не ошибаюсь, ему запретили учительствовать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но, если не ошибаюсь, ему запретили учительствовать.


Это не так.

----------


## куру хунг

> На мой вкус, лекции Славы выгодно отличаются глубиной от лекций Оле Нидала. Но, если не ошибаюсь, ему запретили учительствовать.


 Я то же об этом слышал.
 Не стал озвучивать, дабы ненароком не стать распространителем непроверенной инфы.

----------


## куру хунг

> А с ламами такая ситуация, как и везде: никого же не смущает, что есть люди, которые посещают семинары Чоки Ньима Ринпоче, но не ходят на семинары Патрула Ринпоче. Это является следствием множества факторов: время, интерес к определенной форме подачи материала, деньги (на билеты, проживание, орг. расходы и т.д.)...


 В АП непосещением лекций тех гипотетических российских лам причиной будет тлько полное непонимание того как излагается традиционно Дхарма.
 То есть люди за много лет настолько привыкли к Дхарма-лайт от ОН, излагаемом не специфическом новоязе-слэнга принятом в АП, что подавляющее большинство учеников ОН, банально абсолютно не понимают традиционным образом поданную дхарму.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009)

----------


## Mylene

> Это не так.


Странно. Я слышала не единожды.

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть люди за много лет настолько привыкли к Дхарма-лайт от ОН, излагаемом не специфическом новоязе-слэнга принятом в АП, что подавляющее большинство учеников ОН, банально абсолютно не понимают традиционным образом поданную дхарму.


Ну и что с того? Люди получают именно то, что они способны воспринять, переварить и применить. И замечательно, что у них есть такая форма быть в Дхарме Будд.

Еще раз повторюсь: апологеты за Дхарму в традиционом виде просто не будут заниматься массами вот такого контингента.  И ничего людям из АП КК они альтернативно предложить не могут. Ибо слать книжки по тюрьмам или наняться обслуживающим персоналом к бурятским ребятам может и полезно время от времени, но далеко не альтернативный буддийский проект...




> Странно. Я слышала не единожды.


Удивительно, но мы были на его лекции в московском центре КК АП. А недавно состоялась лекция в минском центре: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13083

----------

Denli (13.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009), Шавырин (13.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мне тут недавно рассказывали, что группа активных товарищей из АП пыталась пригласить брата Шамара в Россию. Начальство в АП ответило , что то типа не наш человек.


Имеется ввиду Джигме ла? Он как раз главный во французской "дакпо-кагью", где проходят эти самые трехлетние ритриты.

----------


## куру хунг

> Имеется ввиду Джигме ла? Он как раз главный во французской "дакпо-кагью", где проходят эти самые трехлетние ритриты.


 Да если ничего не напутали, я понял про него речь шла.

----------


## Mylene

> Удивительно, но мы были на его лекции в московском центре КК АП. А недавно состоялась лекция в минском центре: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13083


Дай Бог, чтоб отменили. 
Но ведь запрещали  :Wink:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну и что с того? Люди получают именно то, что они способны воспринять, переварить и применить. И замечательно, что у них есть такая форма быть в Дхарме Будд


Я тоже так считю. Пускай те, кому нравится Оле практикуют у Оле в центрах, кому Шамарпа - у Шамарпы, и т.д. 

Чего я там не понимаю, так это их аргессивной политики против ЕС Ургьен Трнилей и лам, его поддержавших. И нам всем известны жертвы данной пропаганды на этом форуме (я имею ввиду, конечно, не то, что люди считают Тхае Дордже Кармапой - это в конце-концов личное дело каждого, а нелепые обвинения в адрес великих учителей). В центрах, поддержавших Ургьен Тринлей я такого не встречал. Если кто-то кого-то и критикует, то делает это от себя самого, линии партии против Оле, или Шамарпы там нет.

----------

Milord (12.06.2009), куру хунг (12.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Да если ничего не напутали, я понял про него речь шла.


Его книжки издаются на русском и продаются в центрах, так что это как то не вяжется с вашим "это не наш человек"  :Smilie: 

С возвращением, нам вас здесь не хватало  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Сделал вот кавер-версию. Можно и на музыку положить, если кто умеет:




> В гомпе, где можно танцевать, и славить Будду.
> В гомпе можно ликовать – Кармапу не забуду!
> 
> Ты был продвинутым тиннейджером с клипсой в носу,
> Из музыки слушал «Би 2» и «Алсу»,
> Но по жизни бродил ты как в темном лесу,
> Считая, что на верной дороге.
> Ты хранил свой атеизм как солдат на посту,
> И церковь любую обходил за версту 
> ...


Оригинал тут.
Я пошутил, если что. :Smilie:

----------

Tiop (12.06.2009), Александр С (13.06.2009), Джигме (25.06.2009), куру хунг (12.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

Для начала можно сходить сюда:

http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic668.html

 а так же воспользоваться на том и на этом форуме поисковиком.

 всё давно разжёвано.

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ser Tso Lhamo

Спасибо, я не знала что на такие вопросы были даны ответы. Обязательно почитаю. Если не сложно, сбросьте мне и другие ссылки  :Smilie:

----------


## Иван Денисов

> насколько я поняла,  Оле Нидал имеет официальные полномочия распространять Дхарму


 В том-то и вся проблема, что вопрос о его полномочиях возникает каждый раз из-за его страного объяснения дхармы. Кроме того, когда учителя дают полномочия, они объявляют об этом публично в кругу других учеников. Бумажки с печатями - вторичны. Говорят, бумажки у ОН имеются. А про реальное благословение никто из ныне живущих лам не слышал и не подтверждает.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (13.06.2009)

----------


## Шенпен

Хмм..
Несомненно одно - благодаря Оле Нидалу на форуме никогда не будет скучно :Smilie: 
"Горячие" темы с обсуждением АП и его самого возникают с завидной регулярностью  и привлекают многих  мотивированных участников :Smilie: 
Что касается статьи , то она не первая и не последняя подобного рода.
Заинтересованные лица,однако, всё  для себя могут выяснить ,и составить собственное непредвзятое мнение .Слава богу(ой чего это я :Smilie: ) в сети материалов масса .Как со стороны"обвинения" так и "защиты".
Как справедливо сказал куру хунг "всё давно разжёвано"

----------

Шавырин (13.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> А как вы отличаете "чисто провокацию" от обоснованной критики?


                 Либо я не умею выражать мысли, либо Вы поверхностно читаете тред.
Скорее всего,-первое (хотя ведь в посте оговорила,что-немного не по теме)  :Embarrassment: 

               "Провокация"-  не про статью.  Про термин "пустота", который на самом деле вовсе не пустота (Fritz ссылался на Нагарджуну).

----------


## Марица

> Ответ есть в самом сообщении, кроме того, необходимо признать статья написана в очень уважительном тоне, если бы наши споры здесь были бы в подобном тоне, в правилах на форуме вообще не было бы необходимости.


                    Это-уважительный тон? Цитирую:



> Дело в том, что я считаю буддийское учение с его идеалами сострадания, мудрости, терпимости чрезвычайно важным как для отдельных людей, так и для всего человечества – и всякого рода профанации и попытки манипулирования общественным сознанием под вывеской буддизма для меня неприемлемы


                    Допустим, это-не камешек в огород Оле Нидала, а на всякий случай- обозначение собственной позиции в статье. Но...зачем?
Если каждый из нас начнет свой пост со слов выражения величайшего уважения к Трем Драгоценностям, далее продолжит оговоркой, что он не имел в виду нечистое намерение (манипуляцию), не профанирует Учение
(ввиду собственной ученой продвинутости)... :Cool: 
                   Принявший Прибежище и практикующий буддизм автоматически не подозревается в вышеперечисленном. Иначе мы ничем не отличаемся от банальной тусовки обывателей. Которые хотя бы обетов не принимали, и уже тем оправданы.

----------

Denli (14.06.2009), PampKin Head (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Во как "преданные" встрепенулись... Забавно, как чётко работает манипуляция сознанием: ничего, мол, не видим, кроме пары выдернутых цитат...
> .


                  На то и ученики, чтобы быть преданными своему Учителю.  Предлагаете им отречься прямо сейчас? 
                  Вы встрепенулись не менее-если не более. И проецируете свою потребность в манипулировании на других. Странно не знать... :Cool:  
                  Не превращайте непростой разговор в нагнетание страстишек подобно местечковому репортеру. Вы прежде всего -практик Дхармы, и Вам доверили(!) модерирование Буддийского Форума.
                  Крайность воззрений Оле Нидала не нивелируется Вашими выпадами за его спиной. А в лицо...Вы  практически мало что являете как практик Дхармы, чтобы быть убедительным для Оле Нидала. 
                   Посему-быстрее,к Просветлению! Чтобы со всей буддийской открытостью подойти, хлопнуть Оле по плечу и сказать: "Оле, ты, брат, не прав!" :Smilie:

----------

Denli (13.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Марица, а Вы ведите сюда этого своего Нидала. Тут сказали, что буддийская философия - Нидалу не конёк,  может  выясниться что наоборот - Нидал мало что являет как практик Дхармы по сравнению с Кармапенкой.

----------


## Марица

> Марица, а Вы ведите сюда этого своего Нидала. Тут сказали, что буддийская философия - Нидалу не конёк,  может  выясниться что наоборот - Нидал мало что являет как практик Дхармы по сравнению с Кармапенкой.


              Он такой же мой, как и Вы... :Smilie: 
               Давно не учусь у Оле Нидала. Но вместо претензий испытываю безмерную благодарность как к первому Учителю.
               Немного знаю обоих,-достаточно, чтобы иметь возможность сравнения... Само собой, я не сомневаюсь в неисчерпанном потенциале каждого из нас, Дмитрий-не исключение. 
              Оле ученик Кармапы. Мощный практик тантры. Я искренне желаю Дмитрию дорасти до уровня Оле и, в противоположность крайним и нетерпимым высказываниям, явить миру истинное Знание. примиряющее всех и вся.
                 К сожалению (счаcтью?) по-другому не бывает...Только своим примером. :Cool:

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), Denli (13.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Мощный практик тантры.


Откуда Вы  знаете? Чем вычисляете мощность?

По мне так Оле вообще не буддист. (это не критика, но просто мнение)

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009), Шаман (14.06.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Крайность воззрений Оле Нидала не нивелируется Вашими выпадами за его спиной. А в лицо...Вы  практически мало что являете как практик Дхармы, чтобы быть убедительным для Оле Нидала.





> К сожалению (счатью?) по-другому не бывает...Только своим примером.


YES!!! Браво, Марица!  :Smilie:  

+100

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Приведите ссылку, где Далай лама это говорил (про признание двух кандидатов). ЕС говорил Шамарпе, что без проблем готов признать второго Кармапу, если для этого будут основания. То есть, похоже, ЕС оснований для этого на сегодняшний день не видит.


Это из переписки Шамарпы и Е.С. Далай-ламы. http://www.karmapa-issue.org/argumen...dalai_lama.htm

June 20, 2000
Page Two

"Previously, you have stated that there can be more than one Karmapa. I accept this position and accordingly as that you publicly state that you accept both Urgyen Trinley and Thaye Dorje as Karmapas..."




> Что же это интересно за 500 монастырей и центров КК? Откуда у КК набралось столько монастрыей (тем более, что большинство монастырей поддержали Ургьен Тринлей). Видимо, это 499 центров Оле (позиция которых, конечно, не может отличаться от позиции самого Оле) и один-два монастыря. Зато как звучит - "более 500 монастырей и центров Карма Кагью со всего света"!


А это отсюда: http://www.karmapa-issue.org/arguments.htm

"An International Karma Kagyu Conference was held in Kathmandu, Nepal, on16th and 17th of March, 2001. Delegates representing over five hundred monasteries and centers of the Karma Kagyu Lineage from around the world."

Или вас интересует конкретный список?

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Это из переписки Шамарпы и Е.С. Далай-ламы. http://www.karmapa-issue.org/argumen...dalai_lama.htm
> 
> June 20, 2000
> Page Two
> 
> "Previously, you have stated that there can be more than one Karmapa. I accept this position and accordingly as that you publicly state that you accept both Urgyen Trinley and Thaye Dorje as Karmapas..."


Это Вы че-то перемудрили. То что Далай лама говорил, что готов признать двух Кармап, если для этого будут основания, я уже писал. Речь шла о ссылке, где бы он признавал, что это как раз тот случай. Вы же приводите ссылку, где Шамарпа пишет, что готов признать Ургьен Тринлей Кармапой, но взамен хочет монастыри в Индии, включая Румтек + признание Далай ламой Тхае Дордже. Примечательная ссылка (Вы ее, конечно, оборвали на полуфразе, чтобы выглядело, не как сослагательное наклонение - "если Вы призаете, то и я", а как констатация факта, вроде, Далай лама уже признал. Но в слудующем предложении Шамарпа пишет: "If you issue such a statement, I will follow suit.", т.е. это предложение с его стороны)




> А это отсюда: http://www.karmapa-issue.org/arguments.htm
> 
> "An International Karma Kagyu Conference was held in Kathmandu, Nepal, on16th and 17th of March, 2001. Delegates representing over five hundred monasteries and centers of the Karma Kagyu Lineage from around the world."


Ну так я и не говорю, что Вы это сами придумали. Конечно, это где-то написано было. Но сути дела не меняет.

----------

Джигме (26.06.2009), Шавырин (14.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Откуда Вы  знаете? Чем вычисляете мощность?
> 
> По мне так Оле вообще не буддист. (это не критика, но просто мнение)


               Да знаю я Ваше мнение!  :Smilie: Но лама Цечу Римпоче был иного мнения, и они оба давали мне первые посвящения. Я ничего не могу  с эти поделать, даже в угоду Вам, уважаемый Fritz...
              Мощность не вычисляется, она чувствуется. И не спорьте ради спора, это не по буддийски. Достаточно просто пообщаться с обоими героями нашей затянувшейся эпопеи.  И даже Вы со своим скепсисом сможете отличить энергию учителя Ваджраяны от задиристой юношеской эрудиции.  :Cool: 
              О буддизме, как выясняется из форума,у многих из нас весьма различные представления...Надо как-то уживаться.

----------


## Марица

> Я сужу о буддизме по тому, что говорил Будда и выдающиеся буддийские наставники и философы. Точно также я сужу о КК АП по тому, что говорит ее лидер и люди, выступающие от имени организации. Обычно предполагается, что последователи должны следовать тому, что проповедует лидер. Если в КК АП нет какой-то генеральной линии, значит в ней царит разброд и действительно непонятно, куда ведет АП.


              Согласитесь, что публичное высказывание против ламы возможно (?)
лишь с позиции собственной безупречности. А статья безупречностью не грешит.
              Мои извинения г. Терентьеву... :Kiss:

----------


## Fritz

> Мощность не вычисляется, она чувствуется.


Вычисляется=[достоверно] чувствуется. Я не почувствовал никакой энергии у Оле. И немудрено, у Оле и не может быть никакой энергии, т.к. все энергии существуют только в личном уме.
Представления о буддизме разные , да, - правильные и неправильные.

----------


## Марица

> Вообще-то подобные диспуты в Индии и Тибете были в порядке вещей.


            Мне горько видеть, как мои ваджрные братья вместо усердной практики стремятся въехать в Историю буддизма на страницах этого форума, попирая известных деятелей культуры и знаменитых буддийских учителей под видом якобы важного якобы диспута...Слон, понимаете, и моська...
Сорри за бледную пародию... :Embarrassment: 




> Терентьев ведь не личные качества Нидала обсуждает (хотя и это, кстати, отнюдь не запрещено).


                     Личные качества, может, и не запрещено. А вот домысливать намерение- откровенный ляп независимо от объекта подозрения.  Извините, но это не обсуждается. :Kiss:

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), PampKin Head (14.06.2009), sidhi (16.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (19.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (14.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Марица

> Вычисляется=[достоверно] чувствуется. Я не почувствовал никакой энергии у Оле. И немудрено, у Оле и не может быть никакой энергии, т.к. все энергии существуют только в личном уме.
> Представления о буддизме разные , да, - правильные и неправильные.


                    Я делала с ним практики. У меня другие ощущения.Может, и неверные, но это-моя личная практика, я не стану лукавить. Значит, у меня такие способности- какие есть. 
А за представления о буддизме...простите Оле. В отличие от нас с Вами он уполномочен давать Дхарму самим Кармапой. Я это слышала от Ламы Цечу в его публичном высказывании. А уж этот авторитет неоспорим и вполне традиционен.

----------

Tong Po (22.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (14.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Смысл фразы как раз к этому и сводился "Я (мои центры) единственный, кто представляет буддизм на западе".


           Нам он писал (по поводу появления в стране Намкая Норбу): "Мы были первыми, и за нами пошли лучшие ученики"...Извините, если неточная цитата.
Тогда я решила, что он ревнует нас к Намкаю Норбу, и , не имея права его обманывать(просил не учиться у НН), перестала посещать КК. Тоже домыслила намерение с позиции собственных ограничений.
           Вот, примите покаяние...
           Теперь его категоричность вызывает не более, чем улыбку. Он такой, как есть, и за ним "присматривают" уважаемые ревнители "чистоты рядов"- буддологи и "старые буддисты"...Все, как видите, в равновесии. Но, повторяю,  коль призваны (?) противостоять, методы должны быть безупречны и уж точно не противоречить буддийским представлениям о тава, гомпа и чодпа.
           Здесь говорили о детском саде, школе и университете. Мы же не изобличаем воспитательницу в незнании философских догм. Но она учит детей правильно есть, общаться, следить за собой.И ни один профессор не стремится занять ее место.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Кто такой Бреславец? Сколько он стоит?


Бреславец Александр Иванович много чего перевел и напечатал, в частности Говинда Психологическая установка раннего буддизма", "Светоч уверенности" Жамгона Кхонтрула, выложенная здесь "Полемика в монастыре" Туччи (спор Камалашилы с дзогченовским учителем Хэшаном)(от этой книги пошел интерес к дзогчену вылившийся в приглашение ННР) ну и много чего еще. Его переводы отличает очень большая аккуратность и точность, достаточно заметить что в молодости он начинал работать с Рудым, переводчиком Абхидхармы и весь Ленинград ходил к Бреславцу за справками, что где когда было издано. В этом смысле достаточно энциклопедически образованный человек. Жаль, что отморозил все пальцы и их пришлось ампутировать. 
Кстати много контактировал с бурятскими ламами еще в советское время. Бреславец не то что сто`ит, а стоит достаточно обособленно но наряду с такими питерскими буддистами как Терентьев и др.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Приведите ссылку, где Далай лама это говорил (про признание двух кандидатов). ЕС говорил Шамарпе, что без проблем готов признать второго Кармапу, если для этого будут основания. То есть, похоже, ЕС оснований для этого на сегодняшний день не видит.


Прошу прощения за неточности в переводе. My English is not perfect. Действительно, Далай-лама не признал второго кандидата официально. Однако, есть информация, что он это сделал неофициально. 

"Эта информация пришла от Роберта Турмана. Это известный буддолог, руководитель Тибетского дома в США, большой друг и доверенное лицо Далай-ламы... Поэтому ему лично было совершенно невыгодно признавать, что Далай-лама каким-либо образом признал Тхайе Дордже. Тем не менее, пару лет назад, будучи в Москве, он рассказал в одной беседе, что Далай-лама признал Тхайе Дордже перерождением речи Кармапы. Поскольку это было сделано неофициально и официальных подтверждений тому не было, информация не распространялась так широко..." (http://sm100.ru/book/meditation/35695.html)

Дело даже не в том признал Е.С. Далай-лама Кармапу Тхайе Дордже или нет. Вы и некоторые другие игнорируете одну простую истину. На протяжении многих веков внутри школы Карма Кагью существует определенная традиция, согласно которой происходит поиск и признание нового перерождения Кармапы. И что из этого следует? Надеюсь, это не нужно объяснять.

Из интервью с Е.С. Кармапой Тхайе Дордже:

"Как узнают Кармапу?

К.: Главными хранителями линии Карма Кагью являются так называемые Кармапы с Чёрной Шапкой и Кармапы с Красной Шапкой. Первое относится к моей собственной линии воплощений. Второе - это линия воплощений Шамарп. Во многих случаях Кармапы узнавали следующего Шамарпу, а Шамарпы, в свою очередь, следующего Кармапу. То же самое произошло и в отношении меня. 14-й Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче подтвердил, что я являюсь воплощением 16-го Кармапы. [...]

Далай-лама не признал вас в качестве Кармапы. Такое признание имело бы для вас важность?

К.: Далай-лама, конечно, великий человек. Как бы то ни было, *школа Карма Кагью является самостоятельной линией преемственности и, согласно нашей традиции, Кармапы должны подтверждаться внутри этой линии Карма Кагью, а не со стороны Далай-ламы. В этом нет необходимости.*

Какова ваша позиция относительно Ургьена Тринле?

К.: Я надеюсь, что он сможет помогать людям, уча буддизму.

Значит ли это, что вы не возражаете против существования ещё одного Кармапы?

К.: Внутри линии может быть, конечно, только один Кармапа. Я лично надеюсь, что этот вопрос скоро будет разрешён.

Как теперь будет всё продолжаться дальше, когда внутри школы Карма Кагью существуют две фракции?

На самом деле, это не очень важно, одна группа или две. Важно, чтобы люди получали пользу, а для этого важно, чтобы передаваемые в традиции Кагью поучения оставались неповреждёнными. На самом деле, нет разделения. Многие люди об этом говорят, но важна сама Дхарма как таковая, а она - не разделяется. Люди, которые мало понимают в Дхарме, полагают, что есть разделение, говорят о всяких организациях. Но для подлинного практика Дхармы раскола не существует. Для таких людей есть только Дхарма." (http://www.buddhism.ru/teach/17_karmapa_int.php)

----------

Denli (14.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (19.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> В отличие от нас с Вами он уполномочен давать Дхарму самим Кармапой. Я это слышала от Ламы Цечу в его публичном высказывании. А уж этот авторитет неоспорим и вполне традиционен.


Что значит уполномочен давать, в смысле, что уполномочен давать? Если Сутру, то и я уполномочен её давать, т.к. полномочий каких-то для этого не надо, а вангов, говорят, Оле не даёт. Так что непонятно что там у нас такого эдакого Оле уполномочен давать. Не думаю, что нигилистический бред про пустоту  передавать вместо Дхармы ему поручил сам Кармапа. Другое дело, может, Кармапа левый?




> Бреславец Александр Иванович много чего перевел и напечатал


Понятно. Крутой значит. А что бозар не фильтрует?

----------

куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Несомненно Терентьев передёргивает. Никогда регенты коллективно не занимались поиском и выбором преемника. Это всегда было обязанностью ламы в Красной Короне и лишь в исключительных случаях (например, когда реинкарнации Шамара были под запретом) его замещал Ситупа, или кто-то из ближайших учеников Кармапы, кому тот лично доверял.


 Вот это утверждение весьма спорно.

 Во-первых умирая 16 Кармапа, не оставил чётких указаний, что его следующее воплощение должен распознавать именно Шамар Римпоче. А мог бы.
 Значит были для этого поводы. И даже вследствии этого обстоятельства утверждать, что приоритет опознавания 17 Кармапы принадлежит Шамару, это 
уже.....ээээ неувязочка.

 Во-вторых, заявлять что Ситу Римпоче опознавал Кармапу только в случаях когда Шамару было запрещенно воплощаться, так же не соответствует действительности.

 Когда то я изучал этот вопрос, за давностью лет точную конкретику и источники не помню. Но точно помню, что за всю историю воплощения 16-ти Кармап Тай Ситу и Шамар примерно одинаковое количество раз (раза по 4-5 каждый) распознавали Кармапу. В остальных случаях это были либо Паво Римпоче, либо ещё кто то(не помню уже).

 Дима Чабсунчин (или кто ещё кто в теме) приведи пожалуста поимённый список Кармап и кто каждого из них распознавал.
 Тебе наверняка это проще, наверняка у тебя источники под рукой.
 Я просто за давностью лет уже подзабыл где эта инфа.

----------


## Fritz

> у тебя источники под рукой.


Ага, "жулики в рясах"- вот источник.




> школа Карма Кагью является самостоятельной линией преемственности и, согласно нашей традиции, Кармапы должны подтверждаться внутри этой линии Карма Кагью, а не со стороны Далай-ламы. В этом нет необходимости.


Школа Карма Кагью в своё время утратила право быть самостоятельной, утратила посредством своих же методов. И теперь всех назначает ЕСДЛ. Что тут непонятного? )))) Кто сильнее тот и прав, у того карма лучше, следовательно тот более мощный практег тантры.. Всё просто.
(всё шютка не без доли шютки)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Прошу прощения за неточности в переводе. My English is not perfect. Действительно, Далай-лама не признал второго кандидата официально. Однако, есть информация, что он это сделал неофициально.


Я посты в и-нете, тем более неизвестно кем написаные, достоверной информацией не считаю. Но интересно почитать, что пишет дальше, человек, запостивший это:



> *Но Оле сказал, что для нас было бы полезно раскидать эту инфу, хотя
> бы в инете, обязательно со ссылкой на Роберта Турмана*, поэтому, если
> можете, ответьте, пожалуйста, на этом форуме (или на других), чтобы
> эта инфа дошла до всех


Опять мудро обрезаем цитаты...




> Дело даже не в том признал Е.С. Далай-лама Кармапу Тхайе Дордже или нет.


Странно, а еще пару страниц назад, как мне показалось, Вы считали это важным. 




> Вы и некоторые другие игнорируете одну простую истину. На протяжении многих веков внутри школы Карма Кагью существует определенная традиция, согласно которой происходит поиск и признание нового перерождения Кармапы. И что из этого следует? Надеюсь, это не нужно объяснять.


Традиция не нарушена - есть письмо, двое регентов распознали Кармапу. + к этому есть предсказания, подтверждающие это, есть видение Далай ламы и т.д. 




> Какова ваша позиция относительно Ургьена Тринле?
> 
> К.: Я надеюсь, что он сможет помогать людям, уча буддизму.
> 
> Как теперь будет всё продолжаться дальше, когда внутри школы Карма Кагью существуют две фракции?
> 
> *На самом деле, это не очень важно, одна группа или две*. Важно, чтобы люди получали пользу, а для этого важно, чтобы передаваемые в традиции Кагью поучения оставались неповреждёнными. *На самом деле, нет разделения*. Многие люди об этом говорят, но важна сама Дхарма как таковая, а она - не разделяется. *Люди, которые мало понимают в Дхарме, полагают, что есть разделение, говорят о всяких организациях. Но для подлинного практика Дхармы раскола не существует.*


Это все замечательно. В связи с этим у меня вопрос. Если не важно, одна группа или две, если Ургьен Тринлей может помогать людям уча буддизму, то почему же в ваших центрах до сих пор продаются и издаются "Жулики"?

----------

Fat (15.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Что значит уполномочен давать, в смысле, что уполномочен давать? Если Сутру, то и я уполномочен её давать, т.к. полномочий каких-то для этого не надо, а вангов, говорят, Оле не даёт. Так что непонятно что там у нас такого эдакого Оле уполномочен давать. Не думаю, что нигилистический бред про пустоту  передавать вместо Дхармы ему поручил сам Кармапа. Другое дело, может, Кармапа левый?


                 Выходит, понимает свое место в сангхе, раз вангов не дает  :Smilie: 
Смиренно предлагаю слово "уполномочен" заменить словом "разрешил". "Давать" заменить на "разъяснять". 
                  Возможно, Вагит неточно переводил. Но деятельность Оле по разъяснению Дхармы в Европе не была самодеятельностью по части полномочий.  
                  Нынче в Европе так или иначе происходит попытка адаптации Учения к европейскому сознанию. Это происходит иногда по прямой миссии.
Оле-лишь начало. Придется вместо шельмования быть рядом и являть собою воплощение мудрости.
Противостояние тянет на дно саму идею.

----------


## Fritz

> Выходит, понимает свое место в сангхе, раз вангов не дает


Санга - община полных монахов со стажем и\или архатов. Сколько уже можно это объяснять? Оле не в Санге. Ванги могут давать и миряне-йогины. Для того чтобы передавать Дхарму, уровня Сутры, разъяснять и переводить, никаких разрешений и полномочий не надо. Так что Оле ничем не лучше меня (есть подозрения, что даже хуже). И никакое Оле не начало, до него уже лет как минимум 70 происходили не только попытки адаптации Учения, но и полноценные научные труды по этой теме. А в России коренные народы официально мощно практиковали тантру уже лет 250, наверняка были и миряне-славяне втихаря интересовавшиеся вопросом мощно и тантрийски. Так что Оле со своими польскими друзьями жёстко опоздал всюду. Может поэтому и создаётся иллюзия что он в начале поезда а не в конце?)))

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Оле ученик Кармапы. Мощный практик тантры.


 Такс, наимудрейшая давай отвечать за слова.
 Какой именно тантры. Чакрасамвары, Гухьясамаджи, Хеваджры и т. д.?
 Где и когда Оле говорил, что он практиковал тантру?
 Что Махамудру практиковал-да. Нирманакая-пхову в сутрическом стиле-да.
  Ретрит по цалунгу-целых две недели :Embarrassment: -да.
 Сам он нигде и никогда не заявлял, что практиковал тантру.
 Так что я понимаю, что уесть оппонента любыми средствами у тебя излюбленное дело. Но лучше это делать как гриться с чувством меры и расстановкой.






> Мощность не вычисляется, она чувствуется.


 "Мощность" практика тантры-и не вычисляется и не чувствуется.
 В первую очередь она подтверждаться Учителями дававшими тебе передачу на те или иные практики. Увы в случае с Оле-это почти невозможно, так как почти  всех Учителей у которых он получал Учения, он давно обозвал "жуликами в ряса" и "китайскими наймитами"





> Я делала с ним практики. У меня другие ощущения.


 Аппелировать к своему неофитскому опыту почти 20-летней давности по меньшей мере несерьёзно.
 Почти любые первые практики оставляют у каждого из нас в душе неизгладимый отпечаток. Это аксиома. 
 Просто в начале пути мы мало знаем, или плохо слышим наставления Учителе на тему-Не привязывайтесь к своим ощущениям, всё это игры обычного ума и они только препятствия и т. д..

 Я к примеру в первых своих буддистких практиках очень поражался всяким световым ощущуниям к примеру. Какие то синие зелёные, красные круги и т. д.
 Такой гордый был. Идиот. Кучу какой то шизотерической литературы перевернул пытась понять значения этих картинок. Идиот слов нет просто.

 А первый раз на Пхове у  Нидала-так вообще вместо визуализации Красного Амитабхи, у меня нд головой постоянно визуализировался почему то Красный Дед Мороз. Кричу Хик, и ...обнаруживаю, что лечу в задницу к Красному Деду Морозу. :Stick Out Tongue:  Ужас конкретный.
 И чё? Какие выводы можно сделать?
 Да никаких нафик.

----------

Fat (15.06.2009), Гьялцен (15.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009), Слава Эркин (15.06.2009)

----------


## Dron

> Санга - община полных монахов со стажем и\или архатов. Сколько уже можно это объяснять? Оле не в Санге.


Про себя говорит, что достиг Освобождения, т.е. не Будда, но Бодхисаттва 8 земли. Для учеников санга, в общем...

----------

Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Ну пущай говорит. Самое главное, что сказанное легко проверить. А я Бодхисаттва 9й земли, что будем делать?

----------


## куру хунг

> Достаточно просто пообщаться с обоими героями нашей затянувшейся эпопеи. И даже Вы со своим скепсисом сможете отличить энергию учителя Ваджраяны от задиристой юношеской эрудиции.


 Ну загнула!!! Дима во-первых не претендует, хоть на какое то учительство.
 Да возраст не стоит забывать. Кто знает каким Кармапенко станет в 40-50 лет?

 И кстати ты с Оле когда общалась то? 20 лет назад.
 Щас он, увы совсем не так харизматичен. 
 Неудачный прыжок сильно подпортил ему здоровье. Рост убавился на 3 см(эт он мне лично говорил), прихрамывает, ссутулился, таблетки горстями глотает, блеска в глазах поубавилось, говорит потише. Так что если б ты сейчас его увидела, наверняка тот ореол мачо улетучился б в твоём уме.

 Что касается Кармапенко-это один из самых замечательных практиков которых я знаю. Проявляющих в реальном общении все те качества которые и должны быть у буддиста. В отличии *от некоторых*, способных имитировать их только в виртуальном пространстве.
 И в отличии от *некоторых*, не обижается годами на всякую бытовую ерунду
 Ты его то сама давно видела?Года два назад наверное.

 Очень советую встретиться в реале, уверяю тебя Наимудрейшая, тебе несмотря на почти 20-летнюю разность в возрасте, и почти в 3 раза больший твой стаж в буддизме, тебе есть чему у него поучиться. Да и заодно порешите свои мелкие никчёмные конфликты.
 Надеюсь у тебя после этого не останется поводов покусывать Диму, в форме благожелательных и просветлённых наставлений в его адрес.





> Мне горько видеть, как мои ваджрные братья вместо усердной практики стремятся въехать в Историю буддизма на страницах этого форума, попирая известных деятелей культуры и знаменитых буддийских учителей под видом якобы важного якобы диспута...Слон, понимаете, и моська...


 Аналогично. 
 Мне то же горько видеть как моя *ваджрная сестра*, вместо усердной практики и установлении нормальных отношений со своими ваджрными в реале, упражняется днями напролёт в составлении из слов благомудрых и правильных постов(в чём несомнно преуспела) на разных форумах.

----------

Джигме (26.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Про Арья-Бодхисаттву - это о Шамарпе Ринпоче, а не о Оле.

Ну а по поводу Сангхи... Ну, некорректное использование термина, всего то криминала.

----------


## куру хунг

> Про Арья-Бодхисаттву - это о Шамарпе Ринпоче, а не о Оле.


  Оле постоянно уже как минимум 10 лет утверждает, что он достиг Освобождения.
 Дима -это азы. Эт тебе любой его ученик подтвердит.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Интересно, куда делось то, от чего Оле освободился? И вообще, от чего Оле освободился? )))) Что именно является Оле - то, что было вместе с тем, от чего освободился Оле, или Оле появился лишь освободившись от чего-то, т.е. из неОле?

----------


## куру хунг

> Чтобы со всей буддийской открытостью подойти, хлопнуть Оле по плечу и сказать: "Оле, ты, брат, не прав!"


 О как! Ай молодца.
 Ну всё вроде б по канону. Решил уйти от Учителя, надо подойти к нему и все сказать в открытую.
 В реальности то всё несколько иначе.
 Мы не в Тибете, когда Учитель или в соседней келье, или в соседнем монастыре.
 Что? в нашей ситуации, делать визы, занимать кучу бабла, лететь на другой конец света. Учитель-ты не прав, я ухожу от тебя. Глупость конечно же.

 А сообщать Оле, через энное количество лет, достигнув каких то реализаций,
 Оле-ты не прав. Зачем? Если ему ЕСДЛ-не указ. Какой смысл вообще до него доносить некии свои соображения? Не понимаю.


  я сильно сомневаюсь вообще, что он будет слушать.
 За его многолетнюю проповедническую деятельность у него наверняка давно иммунитет выработался к разного рода правдолюбам. Покивает головой. Йес, Йес. Гуд бай.

----------


## Ersh

> А сообщать Оле, через энное количество лет, достигнув каких то реализаций,


Каких?

----------


## Fritz

Зачем же бабло-то занимать? Обязательств всё равно нет, ибо ванга нет. 
А так, прикольно было бы за счёт Оле слетать и визу получить, или потом ему счёт выкатить со словами - о, учитель, ты нипраф.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> потом ему счёт выкатить со словами - о, учитель, ты нипраф.


И реализации на стол - хоба!

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Реализация первого тома Ламрима Оле пригодилась бы на столе. Так что реализацию Курухунга можно бы было бы Оле просто продать. Антикризисно теперь уже.

ыы Пока обсуждаем Оле с Терентьевым я уже не одну бизнес-идею синтезировал. Глядишь, с такой реализацией скоро в Кремль пригласят, к награде представлять, по экономике, "новые способы перераспределения датского капитала".

----------

куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Реализация первого тома Ламрима Оле пригодилась бы на столе. Так что реализацию Курухунга можно бы было бы Оле просто продать. Антикризисно теперь уже.


Ну да, а заодно и Самого куру Хунга толкнуть.

----------

куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понял запары про визы и бабуленции: Оле пару раз в год по территории РФ проезжает. Можете выйти на перрон вашего Запидрищинска, войти в ламский вагон и высказать свое грациозное фи.

----------

Ersh (14.06.2009), GROM (15.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (14.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Вот это Куру реализовал,я правильно понял?
Извините,я еще не реализовал ни одного тома, может что неправильно понимаю...

Сангпхува [имел] много Учителей. Он слушал всяческие проповеди. [Однажды,] возвращаясь из [путешествия] в Кхам, он послушал даже некоего мирянина, проповедовавшего Дхарму. Спутники [потом сказали], что не стоило его слушать. Но он ответил: "Не говорите так, [слушая], я научился двум полезным [вещам]".
Гешей-Тонпа же [имел] мало Учителей, не более пяти108.
Потоба и Гомпа-ринчен-лама обсуждали: что лучше? И решили: "Для духовно неразвитого человека, пока он высматривает [пороки] Учителя и
подвержен неверию, лучше пример геше Тонпы, поэтому пусть следует ему".
Очень правильное решение. Так и делайте.
Правильный способ вверения Благому Другу, способному преподать Слово,
и в особенности совершенные наставления, и являющемуся, таким образом, хорошим духовным Руководителем, - двояк и состоит из (а) вверения
мыслями и (б) вверения делами.

----------

sidhi (16.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Понятно. Крутой значит. А что бозар не фильтрует?


Фритц у вас вообще никаких фильтров не замечено. Ни на каких форумах. Что же вы так беспокоитесь о других живых существах вроде Бреславца,  когда сами пример не хотите подавать. "Ты не рожден для нашей доли, Ты для себя лишь хочешь воли"

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вот это Куру реализовал,я правильно понял?
> Извините,я еще не реализовал ни одного тома, может что неправильно понимаю...
> 
> Сангпхува [имел] много Учителей. Он слушал всяческие проповеди. [Однажды,] возвращаясь из [путешествия] в Кхам, он послушал даже некоего мирянина, проповедовавшего Дхарму. Спутники [потом сказали], что не стоило его слушать. Но он ответил: "Не говорите так, [слушая], я научился двум полезным [вещам]".
> Гешей-Тонпа же [имел] мало Учителей, не более пяти108.
> Потоба и Гомпа-ринчен-лама обсуждали: что лучше? И решили: "Для духовно неразвитого человека, пока он высматривает [пороки] Учителя и
> подвержен неверию, лучше пример геше Тонпы, поэтому пусть следует ему".
> Очень правильное решение. Так и делайте.
> Правильный способ вверения Благому Другу, способному преподать Слово,
> ...


Ерш откуда вы этот бред взяли.

----------

куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Ну почему незамечено? Вон Ёрш тут сидит и фильтрует. Просто я возник в связи с тем, что товарищь какбы и на меня наехал, назвал "тухлым питерским будяком" (или как там, я уже и запамятовал), вот я и решил всё узнать. Потом можно было бы встретиться, посмотреть уже внимательней кто тут тухлый а кто поэт.))))))))))

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш откуда вы этот бред взяли.


Там ссылка есть, я ж говорю - я не специалист. Дайте правильный источник.

----------


## PampKin Head

По поводу термина "будяки": как то Александр Иванович сказал, что может напишет книгу "Буддизм и будяки" со всяким историями из советского и пост-советского периода распространения в СССР/РФ...

----------


## куру хунг

> Каких?


 Ну например
Если это тантра-то стадия кедрим или дзогрим
 если Махамудра-то одна из 4-х йог 
 если Дзогчен Упадеши-один из 4 чогджагов

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А первый раз на Пхове у  Нидала-так вообще вместо визуализации Красного Амитабхи, у меня нд головой постоянно визуализировался почему то Красный Дед Мороз. Кричу Хик, и ...обнаруживаю, что лечу в задницу к Красному Деду Морозу. Ужас конкретный.
>  И чё? Какие выводы можно сделать?
>  Да никаких нафик.


Вывод один, надо вытащить колобка из задницы. я все думал кого мне Игорь Токарев напоминает. Теперь понял, почему он такой красный и все прочее.

----------

куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> По поводу термина "будяки": как то Александр Иванович сказал, что может напишет книгу "Буддизм и будяки" со всяким историями из советского и пост-советского периода распространения в СССР/РФ...


К Саше надо с диктофоном на месяц закатиться и слушать. Я бы добавил раздел психиатрия будяков

----------


## Ersh

> Ну например
> Если это тантра-то стадия кедрим или дзогрим
>  если Махамудра-то одна из 4-х йог 
>  если Дзогчен Упадеши-один из 4 чогджагов


То-есть правильно ли я понимаю, что реализация любого из этих аспектов снимает с человека обязанности по отношению к его наставнику?
Насколько я понимаю, правила поведения по отношению к учителю - это из раздела нравственности. Можно ли сказать, что человек что-то там реализовал, если он элементарно не соблюдает нравственные установки?

----------

sidhi (16.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> То-есть правильно ли я понимаю, что реализация любого из этих аспектов снимает с человека обязанности по отношению к его наставнику?


 Неправильно. Отношения к ваджра-гуру во всех этих случаях, ещё круче и требовательнее, чем скажем так обычная нравственность.

 Только Ёршь, ты опять же учти.
 Никаких наставлений  ни по тантре, ни по Махамудре, ни тем более по Дзогчену я от Оле не получал.

----------


## Ersh

> Никаких наставлений ни по тантре, ни по Махамудре, ни тем более по Дзогчену я от Оле не получал.


Значит, повезло? Теперь можно?)))

----------


## куру хунг

> Значит, повезло? Теперь можно?)))


 Ой, ну опять всё те же упрёки в выискивании недостатков у Учителей.

 Ёршь, ну помилуй. Ну что вообще никак невозможно представить что у меня(да и у других) может быть и благая мотивация  когда высказываюсь относительно сомнительных моментов в деятельности Оле Нидала?

----------


## Ersh

Благими мотивациями фиг знает куда путь вымощен...

----------

Aion (14.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

К вопросу о бодхисаттве такой-то бхуми.

Коренное падение означает потерю всего набора обетов бодхисаттвы.

(4) Оставлять учения махаяны и выдвигать собственные учения.

Это означает, что мы отказываемся от правильных учений по какой-то теме, касающейся бодхисаттв, например, о нравственном поведении, и разрабатываем вместо них правдоподобные, но ведущие в ложном направлении инструкции по той же теме, заявляем, что они аутентичны, а затем учим им других, чтобы приобрести в их лице последователей. Пример такого падения – когда учителя, которые стремятся не упустить перспективных учеников, поощряют их свободное нравственное поведение и объясняют, что любой тип действий приемлем до тех пор, пока не вредит другим. Но не обязательно быть учителем, чтобы совершить это падение. Мы можем совершить его даже во время обычного разговора с другими.

(11) Обучать пустотности тех, чьи умы неподготовлены.

В первую очередь, объектами этого падения являются люди, имеющие мотивацию бодхичитты, которые еще не готовы к тому, чтобы понимать пустотность. Такие люди могут быть сбиты с толку или напуганы этим учением и в результате оставят путь бодхисаттвы ради пути личного освобождения. Это может произойти в результате размышления о том, что если все феномены пустотны от присущего и обнаружимого бытия и никто не существует, то зачем беспокоиться о работе для пользы кого-то другого? 

13) Отвращать других от их обетов пратимокши.

Обеты пратимокши, или индивидуального освобождения (so-thar sdom-pa), включают в себя обеты мирян, испытательные обеты монахинь, обеты послушников и послушниц и обеты полных монахов и монахинь. Здесь объектами являются те люди, которые хранят один из этих комплексов обетов пратимокши. Падением будет говорить им, что для бодхисаттвы нет пользы в сохранении обетов пратимокши, поскольку все действия бодхисаттвы чисты. Чтобы это падение было завершенным, они должны действительно оставить свои обеты.

8) Совершить любое из пяти тягчайших злодеяний.

Пять тягчайших злодеяний (mtshams-med lnga, беспромежуточные злодеяния) – это (а) убийство отца, (б) матери или (в) архата (освобожденного существа), (г) пролитие крови Будды с дурными намерениями и (д) провоцирование раскола в монашеской общине. Последнее из тягчайших злодеяний относится к отказу от учений Будды и института монашества, провоцирование монахов отказаться от них и принятие этих монахов в свою собственную, вновь основанную религию или монашескую традицию. Это не относится к оставлению дхарма-центра или организации, особенно вследствие коррупции в ней или среди ее духовных учителей, и учреждению нового центра, также следующего учениям Будды. Более того, термин «сангха» в контексте этого тягчайшего злодеяния относится именно к монашеской общине. Это не относится к нетрадиционному употреблению слова «сангха», приспособленного западными буддистами для обозначения собрания практикующих в дхарма-центре или организации.

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понял: типа, вследствие неумелых разговоров Оле его ученики оставили Путь Боддхисаттв и стали шраваками-хинаянцами? Или кого то Оле убедил отказаться от своих обетов Пратимокши?

----------


## Аньезка

Кажется, на прошедшем недавно московском ретрите Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорил, что ежели вы ошиблись в учителе, *у которого получали учения*, вследствие чего злословите на него, то *вредите вы только себе*. Не делайте так.

----------

Aion (14.06.2009), Ersh (14.06.2009), GROM (15.06.2009), sidhi (16.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Tsewang Donden (15.06.2009), Вова Л. (14.06.2009), Игорь Эдвардович (14.06.2009), Иилья (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009), Неварин (24.09.2015), Шавырин (14.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Не совсем понял: типа, вследствие неумелых разговоров Оле его ученики оставили Путь Боддхисаттв и стали шраваками-хинаянцами? Или кого то Оле убедил отказаться от своих обетов Пратимокши?


 Дима, кем и как там стали или становятся ученики Оле, виртуальным образом ну нет никакой возможности выяснить.
 Есть только один реальный путь выяснить сей вопрос, я его тебе неежиножды рекомендовал(знаю щас пошлёшь меня на известные три буквы).
 Надо реально походить в центр АП, пообщаться, потусить там с народом.
 Любой нормальный человек за 5- 10 ходок, поймёт *всё и сразу*, а тебе с твоим умищем и 3-5 раз хватит. Что б твои умозрительные концепции относительно
*триединого* пути в АП(типо-есть Дхарма-лайт для простаков, есть КИБИ, есть трёхлетнии ретриты) расеяться как сон, как утренний туман. :Embarrassment:

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009), Норбу (14.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Санга - община полных монахов со стажем и\или архатов. Сколько уже можно это объяснять? Оле не в Санге.


    "...Для этого мы принимаем прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях...и в благородной Сангхе, или общине, состоящей из тех, кто помогает нам правильно применять эти учения"...

"...В разряд драгоценности Сангхи также входят паво и памо, ваджрные братья и сестры, связанные клятвой ваджрной самайи..."

                        Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Драгоценный сосуд".

               Еще есть выражение "мировая Сангха". Каюсь, не могу привести цитату. Уповаю на понимание важности связей между всеми нами, ибо изначально все нити Учения ведут к одному Учителю.

----------

Mazzz (02.07.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Ванги могут давать и миряне-йогины. Для того чтобы передавать Дхарму, уровня Сутры, разъяснять и переводить, никаких разрешений и полномочий не надо. Так что Оле ничем не лучше меня (есть подозрения, что даже хуже).


              Мы говорили о том, буддист ли Оле.  Остальное (хуже, лучше)- ничто по сравнению с этой концепцией. Станьте авторитетом выше его уровня и поднимите вопрос (где он там обсуждается) о его низложении:  делов-то.




> И никакое Оле не начало, до него уже лет как минимум 70 происходили не только попытки адаптации Учения, но и полноценные научные труды по этой теме.


               Любое утверждение относительно. Я рассматриваю в аспекте массовости и активной информированности. Не придирайтесь.




> А в России коренные народы официально мощно практиковали тантру уже лет 250, наверняка были и миряне-славяне втихаря интересовавшиеся вопросом мощно и тантрийски.


                     Наверняка...Я не ставлю Оле памятник первопроходца (хотя приводила приблизительную цитату из его письма в 1992 году)...Напоминаю лишь, что этот процесс не остановить,  и доказывать (если надо) что-либо придется собственной практикой.




> Так что Оле со своими польскими друзьями жёстко опоздал всюду. Может поэтому и создаётся иллюзия что он в начале поезда а не в конце?)))


                   Польские друзья со своей книгой, конечно, сильно навредили.Это-мое ограниченное видение, но ничего не могу с этим поделать.
                   Если его ученикам важно считать первенство Оле главным движком их прихода к Дхарме,-тО небольшая плата за установление связи с Учением Будды. А профанация все равно неизбежна, но здесь нужны тонкие инструменты для ее правки. Не топор и не долото.

----------


## Fritz

> Не совсем понял: типа, вследствие неумелых разговоров Оле его ученики оставили Путь Боддхисаттв и стали шраваками-хинаянцами? Или кого то Оле убедил отказаться от своих обетов Пратимокши?


Нельзя ничего сказать по этому поводу - всякие обеты личное дело сугубо. Хотел лишь проиллюстрировать грань возможного и натолкнуть на здравую мысль о том, стоит ли по этому лезвию ходить, особенно новичку, да ещё и при обильном предостаточном наличии альтернативы всех мастей. 




> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорил, что ежели вы ошиблись в учителе, у которого получали учения, вследствие чего злословите на него, то вредите вы только себе. Не делайте так.


Я у Оле ничего не получал.




> Любой нормальный человек за 5- 10 ходок, поймёт всё и сразу,


Мне одного раза хватило. Наверное это из-за лёгкого воздействия волшебных грибов.




> "...В разряд драгоценности Сангхи также входят паво и памо, ваджрные братья и сестры, связанные клятвой ваджрной самайи..."
> 
> Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Драгоценный сосуд".


Непонятно, зачем Чогьял Намкай Норбу всё это рассказывает посторонним прохожим, которым это всё явно не интересно.))) И о какой ваджрной самая идёт речь, раз вангов нет, стало быть и братьев с сёстрами тоже? )))

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

Кармапа                                                      Кем Узнан

1й Дюсум Кхьенпа (1110-1193)                 Гампопа
2й Карма Пакши (1204-1283)                     Помдракпа
3й Ранджунг Дордже (1284-1339)              Ургьенпа
4й Ролпе Дордже (1340-1383)                    Кончок Ричен
5й Дешин Шегпа (1384-1415)                     2й Шамар Кхачо Уанпо
6й Тонгва Донден (1416-1453)                   3й Шамар Чопал Йеше
7й Чёдраг Гьямцо (1454-1506)                   1й Гьялцаб Гошир Палджор Дондруб
8й Микьо Дордже (1507-1554)                   3й Ситу Таши Палджор
9й Вангчук Дордже (1556-1603)                5й Шамар Кончок Йенлак и 
                                                                       4й Ситу Чокьи Гоха
10й Чёйинг Дордже (1604-1674)                6й Шамар Мипам Чокьи Уангчук
11й Еше Дордже (1676-1702)                     7й Шамар Йеше Ньингпо
12й Чангчуб Дордже(1703-1732)               8й Шамар Палчен Чокьи Дондруб
13й Дудул Дордже (1733-1797)                7й Гьялцаб Кунчок Осер
14й Тхегчог Дордже (1798-1868)               9й Ситу Пема Ньинге Вангпо
15й Кхакьяб Дордже (1871-1922)              9й Другчен Мингьюр Вонг Ги Дордже
16й Ранджунг Ригпе Дордже (1924-1981) 11йСиту Пема Вангчук Гьялпо и 
                                                                        2й Джамгон Конгтрул


Источник: Эрик Д. Каррен Buddha's not smiling


4 Ситу и 6 раз Шамарпа

----------

Fritz (14.06.2009), GROM (15.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Вова Л. (14.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Мы говорили о том, буддист ли Оле. Остальное (хуже, лучше)- ничто по сравнению с этой концепцией. Станьте авторитетом выше его уровня и поднимите вопрос (где он там обсуждается) о его низложении- делов-то.


А зачем мнё всё это? Мне всё равно кто авторитет, а кто нет, Оле для меня однозначно не авторитет, т.к. будд. воззрений не придерживается, как выяснилось. К тому же:
Восемнадцать коренных падений бодхисаттвы

(1) Возвышать себя и/или принижать других.

Это падение происходит, когда мы обращаемся с такими словами к кому-то, находящемуся в нижестоящей позиции. Мотивация должна содержать либо желание выгоды, похвалы, любви, уважения и так далее со стороны человека, которому мы адресуем эти слова, либо ревность к человеку, которого мы принижаем. Здесь неважно, говорим ли мы правду или ложь. Специалистам в разных профессиях, которые объявляют, что они являются буддистами, нужно проявлять осторожность относительно этого падения.




> Любое утверждение относительно. Я рассматриваю в аспекте массовости и активной информированности. Не придирайтесь.


А я в аспекте качества. Это важнее, т.к. вопрос стоит ребром - либо туда либо сюда, если туда, то массово, а это никуда массово не годится.
С информированностью всё было в порядке, единственное что массовики затейники не афишировались, да и в библиотеках всё было. пробомбить же страны постсоциалистического лагеря 500стами "центров" много ума не надо.

----------


## Aion

Да, любят у нас говнецом обмазать товарищей по сангхе. Видать, у самих сиддхи до пупа...

----------

Ersh (14.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (15.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Такс, наимудрейшая давай отвечать за слова.
>  Какой именно тантры. Чакрасамвары, Гухьясамаджи, Хеваджры и т. д.?
>  Где и когда Оле говорил, что он практиковал тантру?
>  Что Махамудру практиковал-да.Нирманакая-пхову в сутрическом стиле-да..


                  Махамудра-  цель Ваджраяны (Мантраяны), тантрической Колесницы. 
Тантры делятся как минимум на внешние и внутренние...и т.д.
Как все запущено...Надо было все же сдавать базовый уровень смс.
                  Дордже Семпа, Гуру Римпоче, Три Света- тантрические практики.
                 За "нирманакая пхову в сутрическом стиле" отдельное спасибо... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Кармапа                                                      Кем Узнан
> 
> 1й Дюсум Кхьенпа (1110-1193)                 Гампопа
> 2й Карма Пакши (1204-1283)                     Помдракпа
> 3й Ранджунг Дордже (1284-1339)              Ургьенпа
> 4й Ролпе Дордже (1340-1383)                    Кончок Ричен
> 5й Дешин Шегпа (1384-1415)                     2й Шамар Кхачо Уанпо
> 6й Тонгва Донден (1416-1453)                   3й Шамар Чопал Йеше
> 7й Чёдраг Гьямцо (1454-1506)                   1й Гьялцаб Гошир Палджор Дондруб
> ...


  Tsewang Zangmo преогромнейшее спасибо.

 Я немного ошибся вспоминая кто и сколько раз опознавал Кармапу.
 Ну да- не суть.

 Это ещё очередное разоблачение лжи агиток из АП.
 В том, что приоритет по распознаванию Кармап принадлежит исключительно Шамарпе. Или как то там пишут примерно в таком патетическом духе:

 "Веками длился немолимый и таинственый процесс узнавания одного перерожденца другим. Когда уходил из жизни Кармапа(Чёрная шапка), его место занимал Шамарпа (Красная шапка), новое воплощение Кармапы узнавал Шамарпа. И когда уходил Шамарпа, его новое воплощение находил Кармапа....
 ну т. д. в таком духе.

 И подавляющая часть АПешников, вполне искренне так и думают.
 Просто напросто не имея доступа к исторической информации.

*На деле же выходит, что Шамар из 16 воплощений Кармап опознал только-6!!!!!*

 И чё, меня сейчас опять будут обвинять, что я клевещу тут непутёвый, на Оле Нидала????

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Махамудра-  цель Ваджраяны (Мантраяны), тантрической Колесницы. 
> Тантры делятся как минимум на внешние и внутренние...и т.д.
> Как все запущено...Надо было все же сдавать базовый уровень смс.
>                   Дордже Семпа, Гуру Римпоче, Три Света- тантрические практики.
>                  За "нирманакая пхову в сутрическом стиле" отдельное спасибо...


 Пацсталом. Сил уже нет сто раз пережёванное разжёвывать.
 Сходи ка мать вот сюда примерноhttp://dharma.org.ru/board/topic668-105.html

 От твоих познаний как матёрого практика, сдавшего СМС, только укрепилось желание его не сдавать. :Cry:

----------

Kарма Дордже (14.06.2009)

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

> Tsewang Zangmo преогромнейшее спасибо.
> 
> 
> 
>  Это ещё очередное разоблачение лжи агиток из АП.
>  В том, что приоритет по распознаванию Кармап принадлежит исключительно Шамарпе. Или как то там пишут примерно в таком патетическом духе:
> 
>  "Веками длился немолимый и таинственый процесс узнавания одного перерожденца другим. Когда уходил из жизни Кармапа(Чёрная шапка), его место занимал Шамарпа (Красная шапка), новое воплощение Кармапы узнавал Шамарпа. И когда уходил Шамарпа, его новое воплощение находил Кармапа....
>  ну т. д. в таком духе.
> ...


Как подавляюшая часть "АПешников"  полагаю, что счет кто из держателей линии сколько раз опознал Кармапу не имет никакого смысла. Но если следовать вашей логике, то СИТУ ТОЛЬКО 4 РАЗА из 17 распознавал Кармапу. Что на 2 раза меньше, чем Шамарпа. Имя Далай-ламы вообще не появляется в списке. 

Чьё кунгфу круче, курухунг? 


Желаю всем успокоиться и заниматься своей практикой на благо всех чувствующих существ.

----------

Denli (14.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (15.06.2009), Иилья (14.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Как подавляюшая часть "АПешников"  полагаю, что счет кто из держателей линии сколько раз опознал Кармапу не имет никакого смысла. Но если следовать вашей логике, то СИТУ ТОЛЬКО 4 РАЗА из 17 распознавал Кармапу. Что на 2 раза меньше, чем Шамарпа. Имя Далай-ламы вообще не появляется в списке. 
> 
> Чьё кунгфу круче, курухунг? 
> 
> 
> Желаю всем успокоиться и заниматься своей практикой на благо всех чувствующих существ.


 1. ЕСДЛ в нынешней ситуации-не распознавал, а только потвердил выбор.
 Низачот.
2.Я не ставил целью утверждать или опровергать кто больше раз распознавал Кармапу- Ситу или Шамар.
 Я подверг сомнению:
 Что у Шамара абсолютный приоритет в выборе Кармапы перед другими держателями, и что он вообще единственный кто выбирал Кармапу.

----------

Гьялцен (15.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Так что я понимаю, что уесть оппонента любыми средствами у тебя излюбленное дело.


               Каждый видит то, что хочет видеть. 




> "Мощность" практика тантры-и не вычисляется и не чувствуется.
>  В первую очередь она подтверждаться Учителями дававшими тебе передачу на те или иные практики. Увы в случае с Оле-это почти невозможно, так как почти  всех Учителей у которых он получал Учения, он давно обозвал "жуликами в ряса" и "китайскими наймитами"


                       Даже если Оле нарушил самаи по отношению к своим Учителям, это не отменяет его тантрических способностей. Теоретизировать можно сколь угодно (домысливать тоже... с позиции собственной информированности). Придется тебе довести расследование до конца и съездить таки к его поруганным Учителям ...




> Аппелировать к своему неофитскому опыту почти 20-летней давности по меньшей мере несерьёзно.


                   Апеллировать в таких вопросах можно, нужно и честно только к своему опыту. Опыт тантрического переживания ничем не заменят ссылки на авторитеты.  В Дзогчене так же: важно твое "не оставаться в сомнении" на основании твоего личного переживания, а не теоретических построений.




> Почти любые первые практики оставляют у каждого из нас в душе неизгладимый отпечаток. Это аксиома. 
>  Просто в начале пути мы мало знаем, или плохо слышим наставления Учителе на тему-Не привязывайтесь к своим ощущениям, всё это игры обычного ума и они только препятствия и т. д..


               Говори о себе. Это будет хотя бы добросовестно.А к ощущениям я давно не привязываюсь, равно как и к самому Оле Нидалу.
               Но в тантре без переживаний никуда независимо от того, привязалась я к ним или нет. Это тоже аксиома
               Или ты по пути раздаешь наставления по практике? Но ведь и о тантре ты слышал лишь краем уха, как выяснилось. Путаешь разные вещи.Но за совет все равно спасибо  :Smilie: ...




> Я к примеру в первых своих буддистких практиках очень поражался всяким световым ощущуниям к примеру. Какие то синие зелёные, красные круги и т. д.
>  Такой гордый был. Идиот. Кучу какой то шизотерической литературы перевернул пытась понять значения этих картинок. Идиот слов нет просто.


              Сегодня закусываем понятийным винегретом? При чем тут гордость от возникших переживаний?




> А первый раз на Пхове у  Нидала-так вообще вместо визуализации Красного Амитабхи, у меня нд головой постоянно визуализировался почему то Красный Дед Мороз. Кричу Хик, и ...обнаруживаю, что лечу в задницу к Красному Деду Морозу. Ужас конкретный.
>  И чё? Какие выводы можно сделать?
>  Да никаких нафик.


                      Каждый летит туда, куда хочет. Вполне себе вывод. :Embarrassment:

----------

Иилья (14.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> это не отменяет его тантрических способностей.





> Опыт тантрического переживания


.



 Ну-ко, ну-ко вот об этом поподробнее.

 Что есть тантрические переживания и тантрические способности?

----------


## куру хунг

Нда уж.
 А воз и ныне там.

 Не знал бы тебя лично, подумал прямо воплощение мудрости и сострадания.
 Ладно завязываем.
 Горбатого известно, что может исправить.

----------


## Марица

> Пацсталом.


                Ничего, я привыкла к твоему измерению... :Cool: 




> Сил уже нет сто раз пережёванное разжёвывать.
>  Сходи ка мать вот сюда примерноhttp://dharma.org.ru/board/topic668-105.html


                 Я тебе не мать.  И читать прописные истины с чужого форума как-то неудобно. Потому как это азы.  
                 На всякий случай: есть Сутра, есть Тантра, есть Дзогчен. И Оле Нидал, несомненно, практикует Тантру и дает посвящения в тантрические практики.



> От твоих познаний как матёрого практика, сдавшего СМС, только укрепилось желание его не сдавать.


            Cтранная мотивация по отношению к смс. Системе, которую создал твой Учитель Чогьял Намкай Норбу. 
Если тебя оскорбляет, что я сдала экзамен,- забей. Потому как базовый уровень просто необходим для *элементарных* представлений о техсамых Сутре, Тантре и Дзогчене. О Махамудре. О  Нирманакайе, наконец,- о великий буддолог!

----------


## куру хунг

*И Оле Нидал, несомненно, практикует Тантру и дает посвящения в тантрические практики.
*

  К Сураджу на "Ясный свет"

http://clearlight.borda.ru/

 Потуси там недельку, возможно тебе и объяснят, что такое Тантра

----------


## Fritz

> Возможно, от твоего хлопка по плечу Оле таки просветлеет.


ыы палкой его бамбуковой!




> Что у Шамара абсолютный приоритет в выборе Кармапы перед другими держателями, и что он вообще единственный кто выбирал Кармапу.


Вот собственно и проясняется деструктивный характер секты ОН.
По началу Кармапу вообще назначили, "неизвестно кто" - некто Гамбова. В этой связи ЕСДЛ вправе назначить Кармапу. Почему бы и нет?

----------


## Иилья

> ыы палкой его бамбуковой!


Фриц.С Вами все в порядке?

----------


## Иилья

> Так разъяснили ведь факты всеразличные - разрушением занимаются современные  последователи шамарпа-кагью


Ну а их оппоненты в противовес их разрушающей деятельности, занимаются на этом форуме созиданием? Объясните, зачем гадить то? Вполне можно конструктивно общаться. Со многими доводами противников Оле Нидала вполне можно и согласиться, но знаете, не в том случае, когда они предлагают драться бамбуковыми палками :Mad: .



> а Кармап вправе и ЕСДЛ выбирать.


Ну да, а папу римского пусть совет иранских аятолл выбирает.

----------

Denli (14.06.2009), Torkwemada (14.06.2009), Вова Л. (14.06.2009), куру хунг (14.06.2009), Марица (14.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я смиренно умолкаю и прочту доводы более искушенных. 
> Напоследок не могу не спросить: куда и к чему ведут такого рода споры, статьи, форумные посты? Каков их плод? Разрушение? Его и без нас предостаточно.
>         Отзеркалишь-не нравится. Почему это должно нравиться ученикам Оле?  
>             Мои предложения? Разъяснять людям правильные исторические и философские уложения без пафосных и риторических нот,без собственных проекций, со ссылками и цитатами.
>  Обычное присутствие в материале.


 


> Я смиренно умолкаю и прочту доводы более искушенных.


 Неужели, наконец то. выговорилась?




> Отзеркалишь-не нравится


.

 Кого ты там зеркалишь то?
 Гордыню собственную и эго. Как Самой крутой спорщицы.




> Напоследок не могу не спросить: куда и к чему ведут такого рода споры, статьи, форумные посты? Каков их плод?


 Прежде чем влазить в тему, нужно спросить "в теме ли я"?
 А ты не в теме абсолютно, в том смысле что и АП и ОН тебе как собаке пятая нога. Зато понаставлять всех с точки зрения общебуддистких ценносте весьма хоцца.
   На тему АП и ОН на обоих форумах уже тысячи километров исписанны 
 и с "ссылками и с цитатами". И прежде чем влазить в тему желательно это всё изучить. А не гонять дерьмо по кругу в тысячный раз.
 Сам многогрешный влез в тему токмо потому как забывал постоянно в мою пору "войны с Нидалом", года 4 назад на этом форуме, упомянуть о том , что Шамар всего лишь 6 раз опозновал Кармапу.




> Мои предложения? Разъяснять людям правильные исторические и философские уложения без пафосных и риторических нот,без собственных проекций, со ссылками и цитатами.


 Без твоих предложений это давно на этом форуме и Дхарме давно делается.
 Тут уже штук 20 тем как минимум по этой теме есть, десяток на Дхарме.
 И забугорных тоже десятки, если не сотни.
 И больше всего именно Кармапенко это и делает(даёт и "ссылки и цитаты")
 У него их уже воз и маленкая тележка накопилась. И у него фактуры по данному тематике в тысячи раз поболее твоих откровений. Но которого ты с налёта с поворота тут который день пытаешься уму-разуму учить.

 Посему по возвращении Кармапенко с выходных попрошу у него(да он и сам давно хотел) собрать все ссылки, систематезировать их и разместит на форуме.
 Дабы жаждущие просветиться по данной теме отправлялись по тем адресам и разбирались сами, кому нужно.

----------


## куру хунг

Фриц ну ладно завязывай.
 не все тут увы в состоянии оценить твой утончённый юмор.

----------


## Марица

> ...Как Самой крутой спорщицы...


                  Заметь, не я это сказала.  :Smilie: 
К слову, ты действительно считаешь предмет спора достойным тех эмоций, которые ты тут вытанцовываешь? Ни предмет, ни моя скромная персона не стОят того, право слово...
Тем более, я перевожу на предмет, ты- на меня. Оффтоп это называется. Отвлечение.
Эх, ты, брат-буддист!




> Прежде чем влазить в тему, нужно спросить "в теме ли я"?


                      Прошу уважаемый форум придумать пароль во избежание приползания случайных и "не в теме"  :Wink: ...




> А ты не в теме абсолютно, в том смысле что и АП и ОН тебе как собаке пятая нога.


           Да я уже и не знаю, куда деваться под твоим рентгеновским взором...Конечно, кроме тебя и имярек остальным пофиг. Это ж первая заповедь буддизма. :Wink: 




> Зато понаставлять всех с точки зрения общебуддистких ценносте весьма хоцца.


           А с какой точки зрения ты предпочитаешь? С христианской? 
-Возлюби ближнего своего. Меня тоже можно и даже нужно, ибо я-твоя ваджрная сестра. Оле- судя по всему, один из твоих первых Учителей.




> На тему АП и ОН на обоих форумах уже тысячи километров исписанны
> и с "ссылками и с цитатами". И прежде чем влазить в тему желательно это всё изучить.


                   Мне жаль, что тебя часто банят на форумах несмотря на то, что ты пытаешься стать чуть не историографом оных.  :Wink:  Неблагодарные...
                      Форум- не свод истин и правил, это-разговор людей, как ветеранов, так и новичков.   Тема про Оле Нидала не нова, но ты в своем намерении меня "поставить на место"  :Smilie:  попросту проскочил суть того, о чем я пытаюсь сказать. Заметь, что повторила я раза три. Все равно тебе  залило глаза, и тебя несет: мол, не пытайся, не наставляй, 
я, мол тебя знаю (?)...
                       Форум не песочница, тем более, не твоя. Так что не лупи меня ведерком по голове, не топай ногами и не толкайся.
Допускаю, что слепа и не вижу продвижения в решении проблемы "тупоконечников" и "остроконечников".  Само собой, лучше уйти в шалаш и практиковать, чем смешить тут народ своими неоригинальными чаяниями.



> А не гонять дерьмо по кругу в тысячный раз.


                       Это претензия к создателю темы? К его единомышленникам или оппонентам? Я ж тут новенькая...так что, оно -не мое.

----------


## Марица

> И больше всего именно Кармапенко это и делает(даёт и "ссылки и цитаты")
> У него их уже воз и маленкая тележка накопилась. И у него фактуры по данному тематике в тысячи раз поболее твоих откровений.


               Каждый сам выбирает себе Цель на Пути. И получает соответствующие накопления.




> Но которого ты с налёта с поворота тут который день пытаешься уму-разуму учить.


               Не я, -Жизнь научит.  Не придумывай про "который день".




> Сам многогрешный влез в тему токмо потому как забывал постоянно в мою пору "войны с Нидалом", года 4 назад на этом форуме, упомянуть о том , что Шамар всего лишь 6 раз опозновал Кармапу.


                  Я уже упоминала про слона и про моську. Вас хлебом не корми-дай потереться о знаменитость. 
С этого начали, этим предлагаю закончить.
И даже не надейся, что это выглядит спором,-слишком возвышенные у тебя аргументы. :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

[QUOTE=Марица;271016]Я смиренно умолкаю и прочту доводы более искушенных. 
/QUOTE]

 Гы-гы. Кто то там обещал смиренно умолкнуть целых 4 часа назад. :Embarrassment: 

 Ох Назарова, ну научишся  что ль когда-нить первой замолчать в споре.
 Часто это очень полезно. Хорошое упражнения для укрощения своего Эго.
 Рекомендую. Сам часто использую. И поверь мне-это сильная позиция.

 Ну похоже у тебя уже истерика попёрла.

 Короче тест на конфликтабельность не прошла.

 Я ушёл спать.

 И тебе дорогуша советую-валерьяночки и баиньки

----------


## GROM

Скорее бы вышла статья Б.Б.Лаврентьева!

----------


## PampKin Head

... Лаврентия Берии

----------

GROM (15.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> ... Лаврентия Берии


Угумс!
По той статье получится что всех в одну шеренгу поставят если что :Stick Out Tongue: 
Не разбираясь какой у кого ранг-то :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> На деле же выходит, что Шамар из 16 воплощений Кармап опознал только-6!


Ай, молодцы! Всё подсчитали. 

Но, как видно, до кого-то не доходит с первого раза. Попробуем ещё раз. 

Из интервью с держателем Линии Е.С. Кармапой Тхайе Дордже:

"Как узнают Кармапу?

К.: Главными хранителями линии Карма Кагью являются так называемые Кармапы с Чёрной Шапкой и Кармапы с Красной Шапкой. Первое относится к моей собственной линии воплощений. Второе - это линия воплощений Шамарп. Во многих случаях Кармапы узнавали следующего Шамарпу, а Шамарпы, в свою очередь, следующего Кармапу. То же самое произошло и в отношении меня. 14-й Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче подтвердил, что я являюсь воплощением 16-го Кармапы."

Повторюсь. Никогда в истории Линии регенты *коллективно* не занимались поиском и выбором преемника, и уж тем более не собирали конференций и подписей в поддержку своего кандидата. Согласно традиции, это всегда было непосредственной обязанностью ламы в Красной Короне (который считается также эманацией Кармапы) и лишь в исключительных случаях (например, в промежутках между перерождениями Шамара, а также на протяжении тех двухсот лет, когда реинкарнации Шамарпы были под официальным запретом тибетского правительства, его обязанности выполняли Ситупа, либо доверенное лицо, кого непосредственно уполномочил на то Кармапа.




> И чё, меня сейчас опять будут обвинять, что я клевещу тут непутёвый, на Оле Нидала????


Вам не надоело заниматься разоблачительством, господа курухунги? Не, ну честное слово. Достали! 

Сколько раз зарекался не реагировать на эти провокации, и вот опять вляпался.

----------

Denli (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Да, любят у нас говнецом обмазать товарищей по сангхе. Видать, у самих сиддхи до пупа...


не ходите в такие сангхи, но еще говорят что "по Сеньке и шапка", так что "не лучше ль на себя кума оборотиться"

А вообще бывает полезно попробовать то что вы называете г. на вкус и ощупь, возможно это проповедь обращенная лично к вам, а вы затыкаете нос и бежите мимо вашего шанса. Так и Наропа мог бы сморщиться от вида старухи явившейся ему и не было бы их истории с Тилопой.

----------

куру хунг (15.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> . Вас хлебом не корми-дай потереться о знаменитость. ....
> предлагаю кончить.....выпукло ..... на благо всех живых существ.
> .....надейся,


Ну вот Марица, запугали КуруХунга а он еще столько мог сказать про все тантры и мантры. 

Вас бы лично с Оле свести. Вы бы и ему все полушария прочистили. 

При упоминаниии России он бы вздрагивал и нервно закуривал.

 Алмазный путь понял бы что с вами в одиночку не справиться и рассосался бы за пределы России копить силы для решающей битвы с Русской Бабой Йогой.

----------

Fritz (15.06.2009), куру хунг (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> "Как узнают Кармапу?
> 
> К.: Главными хранителями линии Карма Кагью являются так называемые Кармапы с Чёрной Шапкой и Кармапы с Красной Шапкой.
> 
> Повторюсь. Никогда в истории Линии регенты коллективно не занимались поиском и выбором преемника, и уж тем более не собирали конференций и подписей в поддержку своего кандидата. Согласно традиции, это всегда было непосредственной обязанностью ламы в Красной Короне (который считается также эманацией Кармапы) и лишь в исключительных случаях (например, в промежутках между перерождениями Шамара, а также на протяжении тех двухсот лет, когда реинкарнации Шамарпы были под официальным запретом тибетского правительства, его обязанности выполняли Ситупа, либо доверенное лицо, кого непосредственно уполномочил на то Кармапа.


Дима, мы уже поняли Вашу позицию - Вы выкладываете версию секты ККАПОН. Это больше похоже на выдачу желаемого лидерами секты шамарпа-кагью. В остальном мире, на который направлена деятельность Кармапы как бодхисаттвы,  так не считают, в остальном мире считают что Кармапа и вовсе может самопровозглашаться и Шамар участвовал в выборе всего 6 раз против 10. Мнение ЕСДЛ как вовплощения Авалокитешвары, коим является и Кармапа, гораздо важнее всех остальных мнений, тем более что ЕСДЛ внесектарен по определению и наезды на него типа "не суйтесь в дела не своей школы" выглядят как минимум убого, как раз таки участие Шамара - вмешательство в дела не своей школы. Время-то идёт, кое-что меняется. Все понимают, что Шамару с друзьями хочется приватизировать Кармапу и всю Кагью. Это хорошо, только ваучеры сейчас ЕСДЛ выдаёт. Не нравится - можно обратиться за поддержкой к китайцам или америкосам.))))

Курухунг, если надо, то я опять завяжу, тока намекни.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я не совсем понял: здесь так козыряют "шамарпа-кагью", что пора вводить "ситупа-кагью/далай-лама-кагью".




> Мнение ЕСДЛ как вовплощения Авалокитешвары, коим является и Кармапа, гораздо важнее всех остальных мнений, тем более что ЕСДЛ внесектарен по определению


Прикольно. Справки у Них то об этом есть?

----------

Denli (15.06.2009), GROM (15.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Это для ясности, новодельный термин. Конечно, он не приживётся.
Линия передачи Махамудры Гелуг-Кагью и вправду существует.

----------


## Denli

> Вам не надоело заниматься разоблачительством, господа курухунги? Не, ну честное слово. Достали!


Спасибо, Дмитрий: от статьи Терентьева привкус мерзейший, а от всей этой беседы и того более. Единственный плюс во всей этой ветке - можно перечитать ее, посмотреть, представители каких традиций больше всех исходят дерьмом и ядом на форумах, и туда не ходить.

Ей-богу, я не последователь Оле, но его ученики мне гаррраздо симпатичнее всяческих курухунгов: они (по крайней мере) тихо практикуют в своих центрах и никого грязью не поливают. Ни на форумах, ни у себя дома.

*А вообще, понимание красивого и некрасивого, это - врожденное. Его невозможно передать и объяснить. Поэтому если кто-то не видит, что писать такую статью, как написал Терентьев не-красиво... тут ничего не поделаешь.*

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (19.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (15.06.2009), Дмитрий Кравченко (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Справки у Них то об этом есть?


Не знаю. У Нидала точно есть справки. С какой целью задан вопрос? Не сидится спокойно в тхеравадинском разделе?)))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не знаю. У Нидала точно есть справки. С какой целью задан вопрос? Не сидится спокойно в тхеравадинском разделе?)))


У Оле тоже есть справка, что он - воплощение какого то Арьи?

А вот о*дин из отцов Линии Приемственности Миларепа на просьбы учеников раскрыться и объявить, воплощением кого он является, отвечал прямо и твердо: ничьм. И продолжал по этому поводу: "просто вы не верите в силу практики Дхармы Будд"* (с) Миларепа.

источник: намтар Миларепы

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), Jambal Dorje (15.06.2009), sidhi (16.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Tsewang Donden (15.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Повторюсь. Никогда в истории Линии регенты коллективно не занимались поиском и выбором преемника


  Не соответствует действительности.
 2 случая было:

 1. 9й Вангчук Дордже (1556-1603) 5й Шамар Кончок Йенлак и
4й Ситу Чокьи Гоха

  2. 16й Ранджунг Ригпе Дордже (1924-1981) 11йСиту Пема Вангчук Гьялпо и
2й Джамгон Конгтрул

----------


## Fritz

> объявить, воплощением кого он является отвечал прямо и твердо: ничьм.


А-а..Вы об этом, типа поймали на условной терминологии. Ну да ну да, ничьим воплощением, согласен, анната с аниччей и всё такое... Так в этой связи с правильной терминологией у Шамара ещё меньше шансов остаётся на эксклюзив по выбору Кармап, у него самого, получается, справки нет.

----------


## лесник

> Согласитесь, что публичное высказывание против ламы возможно (?)
> лишь с позиции собственной безупречности. А статья безупречностью не грешит.
>               Мои извинения г. Терентьеву...



Да, но высказывания могут быть разными. Если ваше знание буддийской истории "более безупречно", чем у ламы, я считаю, вы имеете полное право высказать свое мнение, в том числе и публично, и указать на невежество ламы. На мой взгляд, статья, пусть и не безупречная, свою задачу решает.

----------

Liza Lyolina (16.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (15.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009), куру хунг (15.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А-а..Вы об этом, типа поймали на условной терминологии. Ну да ну да, ничьим воплощением, согласен, анната с аниччей и всё такое... Так в этой связи с правильной терминологией у Шамара ещё меньше шансов остаётся на эксклюзив по выбору Кармап, у него самого, получается, справки нет.



Я про весомость тезисов: он - воплощение Арья-Бодхисаттвы и посему его мнение зачотнее.

+ темы про "внесектарность по определению" тоже весело. С учетом истории внесектарные сектарные хотели сделать всех "несектарными" не так давно, после побега в Индию.

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (15.06.2009)

----------


## Иилья

> Не соответствует действительности.
>  2 случая было:


КуруХунг, что это доказывает? Бывали случаи, что находили Шамарпы, бывали случаи, что Ситупы, бывали случаи, что двое тулку находили Кармап, ок. Это никак не поможет нам определиться в нынешней ситуации с Кармапами. Вообще, предлагаю перевести критику в другое русло. Нахождние Кармап вопрос слишком сложный, чтобы решать его в рамках форума.

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Спасибо, Дмитрий: от статьи Терентьева привкус мерзейший, а от всей этой беседы и того более. Единственный плюс во всей этой ветке - можно перечитать ее, посмотреть, представители каких традиций больше всех исходят дерьмом и ядом на форумах, и туда не ходить.
> 
> Ей-богу, я не последователь Оле, но его ученики мне гаррраздо симпатичнее всяческих курухунгов: они (по крайней мере) тихо практикуют в своих центрах и никого грязью не поливают. Ни на форумах, ни у себя дома.
> 
> *А вообще, понимание красивого и некрасивого, это - врожденное. Его невозможно передать и объяснить. Поэтому если кто-то не видит, что писать такую статью, как написал Терентьев не-красиво... тут ничего не поделаешь.*


 Денли, ну что Вы мучаетесь.
Вы уже многократно оповестили этот форум, что ДО вы недолюбливаете.
 Ну и нормально.
 Всяко бывает.

 Давно взялиб да и открыли тему типа "Почему мне несимпатична ДО"
 Выговорились, да и груз с души сняли б совсем.

 Не устали ещё стучать модерам, что представители ДО-хамы, уроды, их надо банить они всех оскорбляют и т. д.?

----------


## Fritz

> Я про весомость тезисов: он - воплощение Арья-Бодхисаттвы и посему его мнение зачотнее.
> 
> + темы про "внесектарность по определению" тоже весело.


Ничего не понимаю, Памкин, Вы что хотите сказать? Всё ребусами и шарадами говорите. Если считаете, что ЕСДЛ лох, сектант и никампитентен, то так и скажите, занимая соотв. лагерь. Терентьев ведь предложил в своей статье называть вещи своими именами.

----------


## куру хунг

> КуруХунг, что это доказывает? Бывали случаи, что находили Шамарпы, бывали случаи, что Ситупы, бывали случаи, что двое тулку находили Кармап, ок. Это никак не поможет нам определиться в нынешней ситуации с Кармапами. Вообще, предлагаю перевести критику в другое русло. Нахождние Кармап вопрос слишком сложный, чтобы решать его в рамках форума.


 Да уже говорил же.

 Это доказывает, что бытующее в АП мнение, что  приоритет по опознаванию Кармап принадлежит Шамарпе, не соответствует действительности.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Иилья

> Да уже говорил же.
> 
>  Это доказывает, что бытующее в АП мнение, что  приоритет по опознаванию Кармап принадлежит Шамарпе, не соответствует действительности.


Ну ок. Не соответветствует. Разные были случаи. Давайте перейдем к следующему пункту. Что у Вас после Кармап?

----------


## Fritz

"По понятиям" единственный, кто может претендовать на приоритет по выбору Кармап, - ЕСДЛ. Но ЕСДЛ будучи "простым монахом" отказался  от этого. А вот Нидалу с польскими сотоварищами так и свербит.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ничего не понимаю, Памкин, Вы что хотите сказать? Всё ребусами и шарадами говорите. Если считаете, что ЕСДЛ лох, сектант и никампитентен, то так и скажите, занимая соотв. лагерь. Терентьев ведь предложил в своей статье называть вещи своими именами.


Давайте откроем тему: о том, как собирались "отменить" Нингма и Кагью после выхода из Тибета в Индии как раз под эгидой "внесектарности"...

Ну а по поводу "называть своими именами"



> Но это уж, наверное, чересчур… *Неужели в "Алмазном пути" действительно отрицается стремление к Освобождению от страданий самсары?? Я просто не мог в это поверить и позвонил Борису Загумённову, правоверному вроде бы оленидаловцу и одному из редакторов сборника - и с облегчением услышал, что относительно "Алмазного пути" Бурлацкая заблуждается… хорошо если так*.
> 
> *Ведь если бы это было правдой*, значит Е.В. Бурлацкая, представившая свою статью в целом с оленидаловских позиций, прямо утверждает, что данная традиция – *вообще не буддизм, а ньюэйдж*. И на месте упомянутых в этой связке российских Сакья и Ньингма центров я бы обиделся и отмежевался от такого определения.


вы вот этот образчик имеете в виду? Типичное *эстетствующее п...во* (с) Гоблин, Питер. А не "называние своими именами".

Одним слово, с облегчением Вас, уважаемый Терентьев.

Иначе могут появиться другие статьи в стиле "хорошо забытые имена нынешних правдорубов"...



> Прочитав статью "борца за правду" я очень удивился и позвонил Вадиму Дружинину, главе общины "Светоч Дхармы" (первая половина 90-х), чтобы узнать: уж не тот ли это искрометный глава ..., который так отжигал в начале 90-х, и не сохранилось ли документов той поры (приводивших в искреннее изумление), чтобы "назвать всё своими именами"?

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Иилья

To Fritz
Получается, что либо "лох", либо "несектарен по определению", третьего не дано?

----------


## Иилья

> "По понятиям" единственный, кто может претендовать на приоритет по выбору Кармап, - ЕСДЛ.


Примеры из истории которые это, хотя бы косвенно подтверждали, у Вас имеются?
Тут уже приводилась статистика нахождения Кармап разными тулку, так Далай Лам там не было ни одного.
Откуда у Вас такие "понятия"?

----------


## Норбу

Я думаю, пора тему прикрывать... пользы от нее мало будет(хотя в глубине души я всеже надеюсь, что некоторые наивные люди сюда заглянут и поймут что не все так просто и недвусмысленно как многим кажется в силу недостатка информации). Впредь такие статьи или новости надо вывешивать просто для информации без огульного обсуждения и упреков.

----------

Вова Л. (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну ок. Не соответветствует. Разные были случаи. Давайте перейдем к следующему пункту. Что у Вас после Кармап?


 Илья, вы наверное крайне удивитесь.
 Но...-ничего.

 Я правда уже наверное всё высказал.
 Ещё года 4-5 назад. Причём всё то , что сейчас пишет Терентьев.
 Правда заработал 3 бана, и брат Ёрш все посты мои потёр(Ёрш эт не претензия, а просто константация факта).
 Там бы ещё на 10 статей Терентьева хватило б.

----------

лесник (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Давайте откроем тему: о том, как собирались "отменить" Нингма и Кагью после выхода из Тибета в Индии как раз под эгидой "внесектарности"...


Так и откройте. Что там Нидал с сотоварищами говорит по этому поводу опять? Вас эта тема волнует Вы и открывайте её раз опять нашли тайные смыслы. 
Авалокитешвара - несектарный и ЕСДЛ не является иерархом Гелуг, дэюро. Об этом даже дети знают. А что там Нидал по этому поводу говорит на лекциях в Польше никого не волнует.




> вы вот этот образчик имеете в виду? Типичное эстетствующее п...во (с) Гоблин, Питер. А не "называние своими именами".


Да всё нормально, человек как сумел высказался. Можно по существу, что не так?

----------


## Fritz

> Примеры из истории которые это, хотя бы косвенно подтверждали, у Вас имеются?
> Тут уже приводилась статистика нахождения Кармап разными тулку, так Далай Лам там не было ни одного.
> Откуда у Вас такие "понятия"? Вот сюда "по понятиям"-http://www.tyurem.net/


Когда Кармапа впервые появился, то не было никаких примеров в истории о существовании Кармап. )))) Мы же не индуисты какие-то и не авраамисты, чтоб плыть по течению не нами затеваемой истории, нет, мы сами эту историю штампуем))) Не было Далай лам раньше, а терь будет.
Понятиями я пользовался в связи с Авалокитешварой - оба и Кармапа и ЕСДЛ воплощают качества этого Йидама. Так что по понятиям будет прислушаться к ЕСДЛ всёже сначала.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так и откройте. Что там Нидал с сотоварищами говорит по этому поводу опять? Вас эта тема волнует Вы и открывайте её раз опять нашли тайные смыслы.


А при чем здесь Оле? Это было и без него известно.





> Да всё нормально, человек как сумел высказался. Можно по существу, что не так?


Типа, прямо назвал все "своими именами"? "Если бы я правильно понял Терентьева, то у меня могло бы сложиться мнение, что он пытается сказать: КК АП - это не буддисты. Но это было бы грусно. И позвонив своему другу Васе, я убедился, что скорее всего я не прав. Иначе было бы невесело"

P.S. Кста, у нас в стране тоже даже ребенку известно: ВВП - только премьер, а глава - Медведев. Как же по другому то может быть?

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Иилья

У меня к Вам Фриц встречное предложение, а давайте пусть Кармапы выбирают Далай Лам, коль уж они раньше появились! Оба же Авалокитешвары.

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), куру хунг (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Это вполне возможно. Выбирающий ДЛам Панчен-лама исчез как известно в Китае. Так что если ЕСДЛ не захотят уйти, то такое развитие событий возможно вполне, почему нет. Собственно, кого ЕСДЛ назначит в выбирающие тот и будет.

----------


## Fritz

> "Если бы я правильно понял Терентьева, то у меня могло бы сложиться мнение, что он пытается сказать: КК АП - это не буддисты. Но это было бы грусно. И позвонив своему другу Васе, я убедился, что скорее всего я не прав. Иначе было бы грусно"


Так оно и есть. ККАП и не буддисты.

----------


## Иилья

> Илья, вы наверное крайне удивитесь.
>  Но...-ничего.
> 
>  Я правда уже наверное всё высказал.
>  Ещё года 4-5 назад. Причём всё то , что сейчас пишет Терентьев.
>  Правда заработал 3 бана, и брат Ёрш все посты мои потёр(Ёрш эт не претензия, а просто константация факта).
>  Там бы ещё на 10 статей Терентьева хватило б.


Понимаете в чем дело, люди из ККОН придерживающиеся менее сектантских идей и так все знают. А истинные сектанты, кои есть, отрицать нет смысла, воспримут написанное Вами просто как наезд. Тут как то мягче нужно. Смысл то не в том, чтобы кого то оскорбить, правильно? Мне самому много не нравится, но нужно конструктивно подходить к вопросу, хотя бы чтоб не банили. Я, было дело, здорово наслушался от "братьев по вере" о предательстве, когда живя, фактичесчки в центре КК, пускал друзей из ДО делать ганапуджу, и что? Те, что на меня наезжали, сейчас сами в ДО, смешно? Добрее надо быть!

----------

Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), куру хунг (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Socalledi

> У Оле тоже есть справка, что он - воплощение какого то Арьи?
> 
> А вот о*дин из отцов Линии Приемственности Миларепа на просьбы учеников раскрыться и объявить, воплощением кого он является, отвечал прямо и твердо: ничьм. И продолжал по этому поводу: "просто вы не верите в силу практики Дхармы Будд"* (с) Миларепа.
> 
> источник: намтар Миларепы


ЗЫ: Этими справками в центрах КК корыряли с начала 90-х - даже написали молитву типа "ты мощное излучение защитника Бернагчена..."

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так оно и есть. ККАП и не буддисты.


Вы в этом уверены? И каковы доводы в пользу того, что они - не буддисты?
...
А кем, к примеру, можно назвать тех (члены другой общины), кто на вопрос: есть ли  у вас буддийское Прибежище чтобы получить ванг, на который вы приехали, затруднились ответить? (не так давно услышанная история) Замечу, что это были далеко не представители КК АП.



> ЗЫ: Этими справками в центрах КК корыряли с начала 90-х - даже написали молитву типа "ты мощное излучние защитника Бернгчена..."


Верующие люди могут делать, что им угодно.

----------


## Socalledi

> Спасибо, Дмитрий: от статьи Терентьева привкус мерзейший, а от всей этой беседы и того более. Единственный плюс во всей этой ветке - можно перечитать ее, посмотреть, представители каких традиций больше всех исходят дерьмом и ядом на форумах, и туда не ходить.
> 
> Ей-богу, я не последователь Оле, но его ученики мне гаррраздо симпатичнее всяческих курухунгов: они (по крайней мере) тихо практикуют в своих центрах и никого грязью не поливают. Ни на форумах, ни у себя дома.
> 
> *А вообще, понимание красивого и некрасивого, это - врожденное. Его невозможно передать и объяснить. Поэтому если кто-то не видит, что писать такую статью, как написал Терентьев не-красиво... тут ничего не поделаешь.*


Да, действительно кому-то приходится делать чёрную работу. Вопрос-то во многом финансово-политический. Мне, например, нравится, что есть такие оппонирующие стороны как Лама Оле - Терентьев. Оба делают своё дело. Было бы хуже, если бы не было кого-то из них.

А вот представители традиций на форумах - это действительно полная фикция.

----------


## Socalledi

> Верующие люди могут делать, что им угодно.


Супер!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Супер!!!


Вы можете кому то запретить считать ЕСДЛ - воплощением внесектарного Ченрези? Я не могу.

----------


## куру хунг

> Типа, прямо назвал все "своими именами"? "Если бы я правильно понял Терентьева, то у меня могло бы сложиться мнение, что он пытается сказать: КК АП - это не буддисты. Но это было бы грусно. И позвонив своему другу Васе, я убедился, что скорее всего я не прав. Иначе было бы невесело"
> 
> P.S. Кста, у нас в стране тоже даже ребенку известно: ВВП - только премьер, а глава - Медведев. Как же по другому то может быть?


 Пампкин, твои претензии к статье Тереньтьева, вообщето не к Терентьеву.
 А к некой госпоже Бурлацкой. Статья которой опубликована в том сборнике. Содержания которой мы не знаем вообще то.
 И продуктивно было вести дальнейшии прения ознакомившись с содержанием
 данного материала.

 Может попросить Асангу, или кто ещё знает, где это взять и разместить её здесь?

----------


## Legba

> Давайте откроем тему: о том, как собирались "отменить" Нингма и Кагью после выхода из Тибета в Индии как раз под эгидой "внесектарности"...


Давайте. Не смотря на то, что это "и так известно", я ничего об этом не слышал (кроме абсурдной темы с "неправильным" Дуджомом Ринпоче, которого "не хотят Нингма". Которую опять-таки, озвучивал ОН. Причем когда спрашиваешь у повторяющих данное заявление - кто же из трех нынешних Дуджомов Ринпоче - "неправильный", все как-то скисают). 

Некоторые, кстати, утверждают, что гонения на ДШ были инициированы нингмапинским лобби:



> Dorje Shugden controversy:
> From Spring 1996 onwards the Dalai Lama decided to move more forcefully on this issue.[12] By doing this he responded "to *growing pressure - particularly from other schools of Tibetan Buddhism such as the Nyingmapa*, who threatened withdrawal of their support in the Exiled Government project".


Какая уж тут "отмена"....

----------

куру хунг (15.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Ну вот Марица, запугали КуруХунга а он еще столько мог сказать про все тантры и мантры. 
> 
> Вас бы лично с Оле свести. Вы бы и ему все полушария прочистили.


                   Галантность Оле и мой плохой инглиш...Не та смесь. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Марица

> Все понимают, что Шамару с друзьями хочется приватизировать Кармапу и всю Кагью.


                  Не все. Это субъективная трактовка. (Простите за упрямство). :Cool:

----------


## Fritz

> Вы в этом уверены? И каковы доводы в пользу того, что они - не буддисты?
> ...
> А кем, к примеру, можно назвать тех (члены другой общины), кто на вопрос: есть ли у вас буддийское Прибежище чтобы получить ванг, на который вы приехали, затруднились ответить?


Вроде бы уже этот вопрос обсудили. Читайте тред с начала. Не поняли, ничего страшного. Сегодня не буддисты, завтра буддисты.

Те которые затруднились - странные ребята. Может изотерики какие-нибудь? Ритуал Прибежища занимает минут 10-15 можно было и попросить провести перед вангом. Это раз. Во-вторых сам посебе странный вопрос, ибо ванг включает в себя Прибежище не только обычное но и особое. Так что до ванга может они и небуддисты, но вот после как ни крути уже буддисты (шютка).

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Какая уж тут "отмена"....


Да уж ребёнку понятно, что традицию\школу отменить просто нереально особенно если почти все гелукпийцы и особенно ЕСДл сами юзают эти традиции в свободное от основной время. Речь шла об объединении хозяйственно административной деятельности, чтоб легче было отстаивать права, лоббировать, уменьшить бюрократию и всё такое.

----------

куру хунг (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Socalledi

> Вы можете кому то запретить считать ЕСДЛ - воплощением внесектарного Ченрези? Я не могу.


Я даже далеко не всегда могу отличить секту от не-секты, особенно вспоминая эти центры КК.

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## лесник

Мы тут с товарищем обсуждали немного этот тред, и он высказал правильную мысль, имхо. Несмотря на всю свою неоднозначность, Оле Нидал провел громадную работу по популяризации буддизма на Западе и в России. Благодаря этим основам следующие поколения, имхо, имеют гораздо больше шансов прийти к настоящему, аутентичному буддийскому учению. Сейчас это поп-буддизм, но, видимо, определенные люди только в таком виде и могут воспринять буддизм.

----------

Olle (15.06.2009), PampKin Head (15.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (15.06.2009), sidhi (16.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Марица (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Huandi

Большинство "центров" и "общин" (включая самую популярную и высшую) "дают" не в меньшей степени "лайт-буддизм", чем КК Оле Нидала. Но у него популизм очевиден, и последователи не оказываются введены в заблуждение. В этом серьезный плюс.

----------

Aion (24.03.2012), andykh (15.06.2009), Denli (15.06.2009), PampKin Head (15.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Иилья (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Понимаете в чем дело, люди из ККОН придерживающиеся менее сектантских идей и так все знают. А истинные сектанты, кои есть, отрицать нет смысла, воспримут написанное Вами просто как наезд. Тут как то мягче нужно. Смысл то не в том, чтобы кого то оскорбить, правильно? Мне самому много не нравится, но нужно конструктивно подходить к вопросу, хотя бы чтоб не банили. Я, было дело, здорово наслушался от "братьев по вере" о предательстве, когда живя, фактичесчки в центре КК, пускал друзей из ДО делать ганапуджу, и что? Те, что на меня наезжали, сейчас сами в ДО, смешно? Добрее надо быть!






> А истинные сектанты, кои есть, отрицать нет смысла, воспримут написанное Вами просто как наезд. Тут как то мягче нужно.


 Да не, Иилья, бесполезняк, проверенно опытным путём.
 Истинным сектантам даже в самом наимягчайшем виде написанное всегда будет казаться-наездом. Видели вы, что творилось года 4-5 назад посмей только заикнуться о ОН и КК. Банить козла, как он смеет и т. д.
 Ситуация заметно в лучшую сторону изменилась сейчас.
 Как это ни парадоксально звучит, но полемика на темы АП и КК с учениками Оле
 куда интереснее и продуктивнее, чем "адвокатами ОН со стороны"

 Странно даже как то не видеть в этой теме Вечного Жида размахивающего верительными грамотами и многокилометровыми цитатами. :Embarrassment: 




> Я, было дело, здорово наслушался от "братьев по вере" о предательстве, когда живя, фактичесчки в центре КК, пускал друзей из ДО делать ганапуджу, и что? Те, что на меня наезжали, сейчас сами в ДО, смешно?


 Кстати говоря классическая история, таких я немало слышал.
 Так что ...энта... Иилья милости просим как гриться в ДО в ближайшее время.
 Правда у нас тут свой гемморой, ну ничё жить можно :Big Grin:

----------

Homa Brut (15.06.2009), Иилья (15.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Мы тут с товарищем обсуждали немного этот тред, и он высказал правильную мысль, имхо. Несмотря на всю свою неоднозначность, Оле Нидал провел громадную работу по популяризации буддизма на Западе и в России. Благодаря этим основам следующие поколения, имхо, имеют гораздо больше шансов прийти к настоящему, аутентичному буддийскому учению. Сейчас это поп-буддизм, но, видимо, определенные люди только в таком виде и могут воспринять буддизм.


 При всём уважении лесник, но мысль мягко говоря глубиной и оригинальностью не блещет. Этого собственно никто и не отрицал никогда.

 Тока закавыка то в том, что ученики Оле этого-не ведают. :Confused: 
 Вы попробуйте им это объяснить в реале, как минимум по фейсу рискуете получить вполне конкретно.

 Почти слово в слово, как то мне Алекс Барзин так и ответил.

 Добавив только:

 Но есть одна проблема, когда бывшие Ученики ОН уходят в другие аутентичные традиции, благоприобритённые душевные болячки в АП (в ввиде фанатизма и секстанства),  продолжают ещё очень долгое время создавать им проблемы и в практике и в повседневной жизни.
 Мои личные наблюдения так же подтверждают это.
 Скажу больше, *одна из косвенных и второстепенных причин* 
 нынешних внутренних конфликтов в ДО-это наличие сверхкритичной массы в ДО бывших АПешников. 

 Прошу понять правильно и не обвинять меня, что я с больной головы на здоровую. Я оговорился *одна из косвенных и второстепенных причин* .

----------


## Марица

> Да, но высказывания могут быть разными. Если ваше знание буддийской истории "более безупречно", чем у ламы, я считаю, вы имеете полное право высказать свое мнение, в том числе и публично, и указать на невежество ламы. На мой взгляд, статья, пусть и не безупречная, свою задачу решает.


                   Само собой. 
Но я не про безупречное знание истории.  
Ладно, попробую на пальцах (мне в этом смысле импонируют посты ullu):
1)г. Терентьев видит искажение. Пишет: вижу искажение!; Это опасно тем-то и тем-то...(доводы безотносительные).
2).г. Терентьев видит искажение. Пишет: вижу искажение, и мне горько, что Оле Нидал, искажая исторические факты, пытается манипулировать сознанием масс.
                   Вариант номер один-корректен (если искажение действительно имеет место). Вариант номер 2-вульгарен. 

                   Подозреваю, что буддийское сообщество потому и не может договориться и истинно служить, чему призваны,  что выплескивает друг на друга свои подозрения, свои трактовки чужих намерений. Иначе говоря,-свои проекции.
                     Есть такое понятие: присутствие.  В данном случае -присутствие в словах собеседника. И в правилах форума, кстати, пропечатано: допустите, что собеседник говорит именно то, что говорит-не ищите скрытый смысл! 
                   Мы не знаем,- вдруг Оле говорит совершенно искренне и уверен, что такая подача исторического материала безобидна и не отягощена последствиями!
                   А предполагать, чтО хотел этим сказать Оле, каковы истинные намерения Шамар Римпоче, сыпать интригующие намеки о характере собеседника (тебя,мол, знаю), воскрешать прежние утверждения собеседников(Димы Чабсунчина и Eternal Jew) из полемики столетней давности, привлечение слухов о собеседнике...
- это не присутствие в теме, а моделирование разговора под свои нужды. Это-политика, а не Дхарма.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Это "нововведение" произошло позже. Впопыхах учреждённый комитет по поиску преемника, состоявший из четырёх регентов, собирался вместе два или три раза (не более), после чего Ситу & Co. начали собственную избирательную кампанию. 
> 
> Е.С. Далай Ламу действительно нехорошо подставили, использовали в политической игре. Сначала Его Святейшество ввели в заблуждение по телефону, что мол все регенты согласны с выбором кандидата Ситу (что было неправдой). Е.С. сказал, что если все согласны то, он тоже не возражает против этого кандидата. После чего собирались конференции, на которых на "несогласных" оказывали давление и угрожали: "Как?! Сам Далай Лама подтвердил наш выбор, а вы несогласны?! А-я-яй! Подписывайте, подписывайте!" 
> 
> .


Забыли  вы упомянуть, что регенты должны были возглавлять комитет по очереди- Шамар был во главе 3 года, после чего благополучно его распустил. Правда, встречи регентов продолжались и после. 
По поводу ЕСДЛ- вы уж определитесь, уважаемый: 1) ввели его в заблуждение Тай Ситу и КО
или же 2) ЕСДЛ- коварный политик, стремящийся поглотить карма кагью. 
И что это за страшилки про "давление на несогласных"?
Если что, я тоже могу подбросить несколько страшилок.

----------

Джигме (26.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009), куру хунг (15.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Большинство "центров" и "общин" (включая самую популярную и высшую) "дают" не в меньшей степени "лайт-буддизм", чем КК Оле Нидала. Но у него популизм очевиден, и последователи не оказываются введены в заблуждение. В этом серьезный плюс.


 Вопрос на засыпку Хуанди(вернее два)

1.Где дают не Дхарму-лайт?

2. Где и когда последний раз был в Дхарма-центре, даже не так попроще-когда из дому последний раз выходил(если помнишь конечно)? :Embarrassment:

----------


## andykh

> Забыли  вы упомянуть, что регенты должны были возглавлять комитет по очереди- Шамар был во главе 3 года, после чего благополучно его распустил.


Ай, как интересно. Есть подтверждение от незаинтересованной стороны?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ай, как интересно. Есть подтверждение от незаинтересованной стороны?


Вай, есть интервью Шамара Ринпоче Мику Брауну в книге "Танец 17-ти жизней".

----------

andykh (15.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Ладно, попробую на пальцах (мне в этом смысле импонируют посты ullu):



 Во во во,  точно, сама подсказала, а у меня всё вертиться в голове и никак не рожу.

 Надо админов попросить вам отдельный раздел открыть "Диалого ullu  и Марицы"

 С подзаголовком "Если вам не спиться" и "Вход круглосуточно, мы в прямом эфире",
 и с рекламным брендом- "У вас никогда не болела голова? Тогда мы ждём вас"

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

> Скажу больше, *одна из косвенных и второстепенных причин* 
>  нынешних внутренних конфликтов в ДО-это наличие сверхкритичной массы в ДО бывших АПешников. 
> 
>  Прошу понять правильно и не обвинять меня, что я с больной головы на здоровую. Я оговорился *одна из косвенных и второстепенных причин* .


Это он о вас, курухунг?

----------


## куру хунг

> Это он о вас, курухунг?


 вы обладаете исключительной проницательностью.

 Канешна!!!! :Embarrassment: 
 Толко ещё и внимательно читать не мешало б научиться.

 Это мой пост Вы цитировали

----------


## Tsewang Zangmo

> вы обладаете исключительной проницательностью.
> 
>  Канешна!!!!
>  Толко ещё и внивательно читать не мешело б научиться.
> 
>  Это мой пост Вы цитировали


дада, тут среди *болда* и цитат уже трудно понять кто кого цитирует.

и тем не менее, мне кажется в вашей "майн кампф" есть одно слабое место - вы все время дискутируете сами с собой и своими союзниками. со стороны выглядит как цирк без зрителей. 
Прошу прощения.

----------


## куру хунг

> дада, тут среди *болда* и цитат уже трудно понять кто кого цитирует.
> 
> и тем не менее, мне кажется в вашей "майн кампф" есть одно слабое место - вы все время дискутируете сами с собой и своими союзниками. со стороны выглядит как цирк без зрителей. 
> Прошу прощения.


 ну и замечательно Tsewang Zangmo, что вам это кажется цирком.
 Люблю народ повеселить, что ж плохого когда людям весело?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> У Оле тоже есть справка, что он - воплощение какого то Арьи?
> 
> А вот о*дин из отцов Линии Приемственности Миларепа на просьбы учеников раскрыться и объявить, воплощением кого он является, отвечал прямо и твердо: ничьм. И продолжал по этому поводу: "просто вы не верите в силу практики Дхармы Будд"* (с) Миларепа.
> 
> источник: намтар Миларепы


Да уж, если вы ЧУВСТВУЕТЕ, что данный человек является вашим учителем, то плевать вам на то, что он не является никаким известным перерожденцем и нет у него никакого бейджика на груди, удостоверяющей его подлинность.

 если выбирают учителя чисто мысленно то и останется таким же и отношение к учителю и долго эти отношения не продлятся, поскольку если есть элемент веры или благоговения, то огонь в светильнике горит, а если нет, то быстро все тухнет.

Для кого-то Оле великий учитель и несмотря ни на какие его очевидные ляпы (а их предостаточно с моей точки зрения), он станет источником просветления для своего ученика, а для кого то ни ДЛ ни КАРМАПА не станут источником просветления, поскольку бейджику ученику понравились, а больше ничего и не нужно было. всен зависит от способности ученика пахать, хотя конечно согласен и с Андреем, что на трудном поле и с негодными семенами бывает и вырастить ничего не удасться, но тут уж надо молить и кто-нибудь обязательно услышит ваши мольбы и явит вам нечто более адекеватное вашим устремлениям.

----------

Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, твои претензии к статье Тереньтьева, вообщето не к Терентьеву.
>  А к некой госпоже Бурлацкой. Статья которой опубликована в том сборнике. Содержания которой мы не знаем вообще то.


Это повод объявить КК АП небуддистами? Ок, давай по постам Уллу и поведению некоего одиозного инструктора сделаем далеко идущие выводы о другом сообществе практиков.

А претензии при таком раскладе именно к Терентьеву. Ибо мне трудно предположить, что афтор, поучавствовавший в сборничке "*Использование музейных коллекций в критике буддизма*", не знаком с 

http://lib.rus.ec/b/76532/read

Тезис: члены КК АП - не буддисты. 
Довод: высказывание функционера КК АП, противоречащий основным догматам тибетской версии Дхармы Будд. 
Вывод: тезис обоснован и доказан (хотя это афтору и грусно).

Ошибка: в «связи» между основанием и тезисом («в рассуждении»); тезис не вытекает, не следует из оснований.




> Давайте. Не смотря на то, что это "и так известно", я ничего об этом не слышал (кроме абсурдной темы с "неправильным" Дуджомом Ринпоче, которого "не хотят Нингма". Которую опять-таки, озвучивал ОН. Причем когда спрашиваешь у повторяющих данное заявление - кто же из трех нынешних Дуджомов Ринпоче - "неправильный", все как-то скисают).


Однажды в не так давно обретшем независимость государстве Индия появились люди, пережившие Катастрофу (с) 

И у части вышедших из Тибета появилась искрометная идея: пора позабыть разделение на школы, и стоит сплотиться под сенью еще молодого, но реально всех спасшего ЕСДЛ. Понятно, что искрометная инициатива пренадлежала не ЕСДЛ, а его родственникам, окружению и т.д. и т.п.

В легенде говориться, что Нингма и Кагью в очередной раз отбились.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (15.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Однажды в не так давно обретшем независимость государстве Индия появились люди, пережившие Катастрофу (с) 
> 
> И у части вышедших из Тибета появилась искрометная идея: пора позабыть разделение на школы, и стоит сплотиться под сенью еще молодого, но реально всех спасшего ЕСДЛ. Понятно, что искрометная инициатива пренадлежала не ЕСДЛ, а его родственникам, окружению и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> В легенде говориться, что Нингма и Кагью в очередной раз отбились.


Ага,я тоже слышал эту историю,более того вроде именно Кармапа устойчиво отклонил такое "заманчивое" предложение  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (15.06.2009), Иилья (15.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ага,я тоже слышал эту историю,более того вроде именно Кармапа устойчиво отклонил такое "заманчивое" предложение


Да как Он смел пойти против воли любимой собачки, принадлежащей маме ЕСДЛ!

:eek

----------


## Legba

> Однажды в не так давно обретшем независимость государстве Индия появились люди, пережившие Катастрофу (с) 
> 
> И у части вышедших из Тибета появилась искрометная идея: пора позабыть разделение на школы, и стоит сплотиться под сенью еще молодого, но реально всех спасшего ЕСДЛ. Понятно, что искрометная инициатива пренадлежала не ЕСДЛ, а его родственникам, окружению и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> В легенде говориться, что Нингма и Кагью в очередной раз отбились.


Это, вообще, что? О чем Вы, Пампкин? Какая легенда? Вы  уж сошлитесь на конкрентый источник, пожалуйста. Потому как текст довольно странный, ИМХО. Живут себе люди, есть у них царь. Отправились они в изгнание, вместе с царем. В чем, собственно, искрометность (или хотя бы удивительность) идеи - оставить царя таковым и на новом месте?! Насчет же отмены школ - это просто странно. Как это можно было-бы, чисто технически, осуществить? Вот решили мы, к примеру, переделать все кармапинские, сакьяпинские и нингмапинские монастыри - в гелукпинские. Так просто не хватит геше всех переучивать (даже если бы кто-то согласился). То есть, в "легенде" говорится - у "родственников и т.п." возникла "искрометная идея":
1. Оставим нашего царя - царем (оригинально, не правда ли?).
2. Забъем на попытки хоть как-то обустроить хозяйство, а вместо этого будем переучивать на новый лад сотни монахов.
ИМХО - фантазия, скорее, в духе Томаса Моора. Подобный утопизм, мне кажется, тибетцам не свойственен.

----------

куру хунг (15.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Это повод объявить КК АП небуддистами?


 Ну во-первых он -не объявил, а всего лишь временно усомнился, позвонил другу, и всё окей. Хотя по чесноку, если в не впадать в эмоции, легко понять, что в данном случае это не более чем стилистический приём-гипербола называется.
 В переводе на общедоступныйэто могло звучать примерно так:
 -*В статье такая хрень, что это очень сложно назвать буддизмом.
*
 Повторю-не зная содержание статьи Бурлацкой. мы спорим не о чём.

 А я особо не удивлюсь, если всё ж кто нить эту статью здесь выложить, что большинство здравомысляших буддистов, также схватяться за голову и воскликнут-
- О мама мия, и это буддизм!!!
 Судя по всему Бурлацкая-одна из путешевствующих учителей.

 А я в отличии от твоего, кроме Славы Ермолина, наверное десяток их прослушал.
 И эти ребята такого могут нагородить, что мама как гриться-не горюй.

 И не раз был свидетелем, как после лекций народ так скоренко, даже не накинув одёжку, быстрым шагом покидали место лекций. Потом мне говорили:
- А что это было? :Cry: 

 Видел флагман российских учпутов Леонтьеву, у нас в универе несла, с позволения сказать Дхарму в массы.
   Тока студиозусы минут через 15 начали второпях покидать аудиторию. Я потом за ними специально в курилку выходил подслушать мнение. 
 Полная жо... во ребят попали, ну чё начальство вообще охренело сектантов каких то начали приглашать, какой тут буддизм.....

----------


## GROM

Как уже говорили здесь,весьма грустно читать такие обличения название которым "приезду Кармапы Тхае Дорже посвящается"
хочется верить,что господин Терентьев опорожнился тут по личной нужде ,а не по просьбам кого либо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это, вообще, что? О чем Вы, Пампкин? Какая легенда? Вы  уж сошлитесь на конкрентый источник, пожалуйста. Потому как текст довольно странный, ИМХО. Живут себе люди, есть у них царь. Отправились они в изгнание, вместе с царем. В чем, собственно, искрометность (или хотя бы удивительность) идеи - оставить царя таковым и на новом месте?! Насчет же отмены школ - это просто странно. Как это можно было-бы, чисто технически, осуществить? Вот решили мы, к примеру, переделать все кармапинские, сакьяпинские и нингмапинские монастыри - в гелукпинские. Так просто не хватит геше всех переучивать (даже если бы кто-то согласился). То есть, в "легенде" говорится - у "родственников и т.п." возникла "искрометная идея":
> 1. Оставим нашего царя - царем (оригинально, не правда ли?).
> 2. Забъем на попытки хоть как-то обустроить хозяйство, а вместо этого будем переучивать на новый лад сотни монахов.
> ИМХО - фантазия, скорее, в духе Томаса Моора. Подобный утопизм, мне кажется, тибетцам не свойственен.


Как сделать? Да так и сделать, как делали еще в первой половине 20 века, Кхам. Описание процесса можно почитать ближе к концу  в "*The Cult of Tara: Magic and Ritual in Tibet*"

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Большинство "центров" и "общин" (включая самую популярную и высшую) "дают" не в меньшей степени "лайт-буддизм", чем КК Оле Нидала. Но у него популизм очевиден, и последователи не оказываются введены в заблуждение. В этом серьезный плюс.


Из аргументации опять только "так считается" в наличии или что-то новенькое появилось?  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> .
> 
>  А я особо не удивлюсь, если всё ж кто нить эту статью здесь выложить, что большинство здравомысляших буддистов, также схватяться за голову и воскликнут-
> - О мама мия, и это буддизм!!!
>  Судя по всему Бурлацкая-одна из путешевствующих учителей.


Забавно. Т.е. ты полагаешь, что народ в КК АП легко так ведется на то, что говорит Бурлацкая, а до того, что написано в том же Нендро КК (которое они делают), им дела нет? Типа, отбарабанил слова Прибежища, Бодхичитты, попрастирался, посвятил заслуги, забыл тут же и побежал обновлять прошивку от Бурлацкой, которую попортили вполне канонические по содержанию тексты Нендро?

----------


## Fritz

> Насчет же отмены школ - это просто странно. Как это можно было-бы, чисто технически, осуществить?


Ну да, пришлось бы Гелуг в первую очередь и отменять. Хотя, может от Гелуг и осталось бы пара книжек с комментариями Цонкапы да томик Чандракирти.
Ах да, ещё садхана с Шугденом осталась бы после отмены, и то ненадолго.

----------


## куру хунг

> Забавно. Т.е. ты полагаешь, что народ в КК АП легко так ведется на то, что говорит Бурлацкая, а до того, что написано в том же Нендро КК (которое они делают), им дела нет? Типа, отбарабанил слова Прибежища, Бодхичитты, попрастирался, посвятил заслуги, забыл тут же и побежал обновлять прошивку от Бурлацкой, которую попортили вполне канонические по содержанию тексты Нендро?


 Дима, мне не надо полагать. Я это просто вживую наблюдаю много лет.

 Поверь, опыт общения десятилетней давности 15-20 учениками КИБИ(можно сказать элита АП), и  опыт общения со среднестатистическими  АПешниками-это не одно и то же.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Просто были бы технические главы школ, как в Гелуг. И усе.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима, мне не надо полагать. Я это просто вживую наблюдаю много лет.
> 
>  Поверь, опыт общения десятилетней давности 15-20 учениками КИБИ(можно сказать элита АП), и  опыт общения со среднестатистическими  АПешниками-это не одно и то же.


А что говорит твой обыт общения со среднестатистическими ДОшниками? Только без политкорректности и без прекрас.

----------

GROM (15.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (15.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> А что говорит твой обыт общения со среднестатистическими ДОшниками? Только без политкорректности и без прекрас.


 Даже со среднестистическими гелукпинцами (коих не большой поклонник) вполне терпимо.  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  и можно найти взаимопонимание.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Даже со среднестистическими гелукпинцами (коих не большой поклонник) вполне терпимо.  и можно найти взаимопонимание.


Среднестатистические гелугпинцы-ДОшники?!

 :EEK!:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> хочется верить, что господин Терентьев опорожнился тут по личной нужде, а не по просьбам кого либо.


Мне эти поборники аутентичной Дхармы и разоблачители "АП" чем-то напоминают писателя фантаста Александра Киборгова из Comedy Club: http://www.tnt-tv.ru/programs/Comedy...42/video07.flv

----------

Denli (15.06.2009), PampKin Head (15.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009), куру хунг (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Вопрос на засыпку Хуанди(вернее два)
> 
> 1.Где дают не Дхарму-лайт?
> 
> 2. Где и когда последний раз был в Дхарма-центре, даже не так попроще-когда из дому последний раз выходил(если помнишь конечно)?


1. В монастырях монахам, например. Когда 10 лет учат Абхидхарме и т.п.

2. Обо мне не надо переживать. У меня все хорошо.

----------

Fritz (15.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Хуанди, Вы меня успокоили))) В принципе когда речь идёт о мирянстве, то лайтовость\тяжесть Дхармы остаётся на личной совести. Я уже намекал, что из ККОН не надо уходить, стоит просто сдвинуть личную практику в менее лайтовое русло.

----------

Иилья (15.06.2009), Марица (15.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Главный практический вывод из темы: глагол "истерить" и существительное "истерика" особенно любят записные истерички... Других комментариев на слова Назаровой не будет, мне просто скучно.  :Smilie:  2 Куру Хунг, не надо выносить на всеобщее обозрение какие-то свои фантазии: у нас с ней не было ни малейших "мелких бытовых ссор", мы вообще виделись раза три с интервалом в год. Просто скучающая дама нашла новое развлечение и мишень для обличений. Утешает, что когда-то такой мишенью была вся харьковская ДО...

Раз уж ты так меня захвалил, должен сказать, что и в практике, и в изучении Дхармы я полный ноль: так, интересуюсь. Читаю то, что читать интересно, и практикую то, что практиковать хочется. В жизни, быту и общине человек очень мирный и неконфликтный, а на форуме кажусь драчуном потому, что отвечаю только на сообщения, которые задевают за живое.

Я вообще ограничился в этой теме двумя сообщениями, в которых выразил мнение о статье Терентьева. Даже это запрещено? Повторяю: статья не манипулятивная, а взвешенная и дельная. Если она таковой не кажется членам фэн-клуба Нидала, это не значит, что Терентьева можно бездоказательно обвинять в манипулировании. При этом никаких конкретных - по пунктам! - возражений. Великим йогини, которые когда-то сдавали СМС, стоит после книг ННР прочесть хоть одну книгу Нидала и сравнить. Или сравнить известные труды по махамудре с книгой Нидала на ту же тему. Найдёте массу перлов.

Детское предложение "пойти и сказать это Нидалу в лицо" мне просто непонятно... Зачем?? Астральным карате померяться?  :Smilie:

----------

Амритавиграха (16.06.2009), Шаман (16.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

У меня такая ремарка: А.А. Терентьев буддист и специалист по теории тибетского буддизма, потому не очень понятно, как это местные участники его по-дружески и\или снисходительно похлопали по плечу, когда его заметка целиком посвящена ключевым теоретическим аспектам учения.

----------

Caddy (15.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (15.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Просто скучающая дама нашла новое развлечение и мишень для обличений.


              М-да...Пожалуй, бесполезно. Мы таки будем на других проецировать свое. :Frown: 
Дима, у меня работы как раз очень много, и скучать просто некогда. 
  Заметь: и автор, и большинство сторонников статьи грешат одним и тем же:  домысливают мотивацию слов и поступков. Я уже молчу про этику: понимание работы ума-где?  Вы даже не замечаете, как все время прокалываетесь





> Главный практический вывод из темы: глагол "истерить" и существительное "истерика" особенно любят записные истерички


              Я ни разу в этой теме не употребила этот глагол. Это было один раз, много недель назад. Чего ты добиваешься  такими приемами?  Меня не обидишь, а себе навредишь.




> Утешает, что когда-то такой мишенью была вся харьковская ДО...


                  ...Если обещанные куру хунгом собранные Вами статьи, справки про ОН и АП такого же качества, как и ссылки на мою биографию, то уважаемый форум может помириться. :Smilie: 
                  К слову-Харьковская ДО-моя любимая община.  До сих пор дружим, переписываемся и перезваниваемся. -Особенно с мишенями. :Smilie: 
 А Вас в Харьковской ДО я не припомню. 




> Я вообще ограничился в этой теме двумя сообщениями, в которых выразил мнение о статье Терентьева. Даже это запрещено?


                   Дима, тред не о тебе вовсе. И не обо мне.




> В жизни, быту и общине человек очень мирный и неконфликтный, а на форуме кажусь драчуном потому, что отвечаю только на сообщения, которые задевают за живое.


                      И посему непонятно, зачем Вы с куру путаете форумный диалог с реальной жизнью и играете в казаки-разбойники, разоблачая ники.  Ник не подразумевает маскировку, пытливые мои братья. Он обозначает виртуальность общения. Разве вживую мы хоть раз ссорились?
Эх, парни, парни...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> метод и стиль сбора инфы


Лена, купи кондиционер и остынь.  :Smilie:  Я не собирался тебя обличать и не собираю о тебе инфу. Меня в харьковской ДО ты помнить не можешь, потому что я там был только год до отъезда в Москву.




> Дима, тред не о тебе вовсе. И не обо мне.


Вот и прекрасно: хватит обсуждать мою персону и собирать досье. Просто оставь меня в покое со своими обличениями.

----------


## andykh

> .....А.Н. Терентьев буддист


Это замечательно (без иронии)




> ... и специалист по теории тибетского буддизма....


Вы не могли бы пояснить? Он буддолог? Профессор в университете? Или он лама, или кхенпо (геше)?

Потому что вот, например, Fritz тоже весьма подкован в теории, но я бы поостерегся буквально доверять всему, что он говорит  :Smilie:  

ИМХО, написав такую статью, г-н Терентьев поступил как минимум не мудро.

----------

GROM (16.06.2009), Марица (16.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> ИМХО, написав такую статью, г-н Терентьев поступил как минимум не мудро.



 А как бы было мудро?

----------


## Caddy

> Вы не могли бы пояснить? Он буддолог? Профессор в университете?


***18 июня [2009 г.] в 17 часов на философском ф-те СПБГУ выступление А.Терентьева.
В докладе будет затронут вопрос о происхождении и аутентичности буддийских тантр, их связи с индуизмом, а также о специфике ваджраяны  как составной части буддизма махаяны. [...] Особое внимание будет уделено проблеме научного изучения тантр***

Так, что сразу вспоминается из прочитанного:
Терентьев А. А. К интерпретации логико-методологических схем индийской философии // «Философские вопросы буддизма», Новосибирск, 1984
Терентьев А.А. "Сутра сердца Праджняпарамиты" и её место в истории буддийской философии // Буддизм: история и культура. М., 1989
Терентьев А.А. Классификации тантр в буддийских традициях Тибета // Smaranam: Памяти Октябрины Федоровны Волковой. Сборник статей, М., Восточная литература, 2006

----------

Марица (16.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Это замечательно (без иронии)


Это важный момент, так как если б он не был буддистом местные "знатоки" вообще б проигнорировали его заметку, типа: "что ещё за вася -- тупой буддолог?"




> Вы не могли бы пояснить? Он буддолог? Профессор в университете?


Он буддолог, индолог, тибетолог и профессор в университете. Не кхенпо и не геше, но не факт, что разбирается в теории хуже.

Ну как-то Fritz'a и Терентьева у меня никак не получается сравнивать  :Smilie: . Тоже бы поостерегся.  :Smilie:

----------

andykh (16.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009), Марица (16.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

* Буддизм сегодня*

Новости буддизма в современной России и в мире от *2009-05-26*

...


Редакции рассылки "Буддизм сегодня" *стало известно*, *что на днях вышел в свет сборник  статей*, составленный *на основе докладов*, представленных  *на Международной научно-практической конференции*:

Буддизм Ваджраяны в России: история и современность. – СПб.:  «Unlimited Space », 2009.  -  576 с.с илл. Тираж 800 экз.

----------


## Марица

> Вот и прекрасно: хватит обсуждать мою персону и собирать досье. Просто оставь меня в покое со своими обличениями.


  :Smilie:  Эго вредная штука. Когда на голову валится курухунговский конгломерат из доводов в пользу твоих сиддхи против заслуг Оле, поневоле начнешь аргументировать в силу исследовательской привычки...
                Проехали, Димка. И не цепляй людей. "Преданные"... ишь!. :Kiss:

----------


## andykh

> А как бы было мудро?


Меня Tiop уже запугал списком регалий Терентьева, так что советовать как было бы мудро, я не буду  :Smilie:  
А "не мудро" - потому что, судя по данной теме, заявленная автором цель ("предостеречь от профанации и манипуляций") - не достигнута. И думать что она могла бы быть достигнута подобным текстом - наивно по меньшей мере. А "как минимум" - потому что похоже, что автор лукавил, говоря, что ставит такую цель.

P.S. Из пустого в порожнее переливаем, чепухой занимаемся. Я ж не зря говорил, что вас здесь не хватало - надеялся на ацкий отжиг. Или вас, может, спровоцировать как-то на это надо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это замечательно (без иронии)
> 
> 
> 
> Вы не могли бы пояснить? Он буддолог? Профессор в университете? Или он лама, или кхенпо (геше)?
> 
> Потому что вот, например, Fritz тоже весьма подкован в теории, но я бы поостерегся буквально доверять всему, что он говорит  
> 
> ИМХО, написав такую статью, г-н Терентьев поступил как минимум не мудро.


Терентьев пашет давно и много . Наберите в поиске его фамилию и закопаетесь читать все упоминания.  я лично не во всем согласен с Андреем в переводах и даже очень часто, но не могу не уважать их с женой многогранную деятельность. Не знаю насчет мудрости Андрея, но статья очень взвешенно осторожная. я бы написал все что вызывает у меня Оле уже не одно десятилетие. Я очень не люблю ковбойство в буддизме и высказался бы соответственно.

----------

Asanga (16.06.2009), Homa Brut (16.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (16.06.2009), Liza Lyolina (16.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Вопрос к Марице: вообще то буддизм старается утихомирить бушующий поток дхарм, а вы наоборот стараетесь его еще больше взбаламутить. Зачем? Это не цель буддизма и форума. 

Может вы не буддист и казачек засланный. Тогда разденьтесь и покажите что вы там прячете под бренными одеждами, а то вас воспринимают как своего а если пощупать как следует то какие-то не наши аттрибуты прощупываются.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## sidhi

> Вопрос к Марице: вообще то буддизм старается утихомирить бушующий поток дхарм, а вы наоборот стараетесь его еще больше взбаламутить. Зачем? Это не цель буддизма и форума.


Ага а статья Терентьева и злорадственные па братьев наших меньших мягко успокаивают оный поток  :Embarrassment:

----------

andykh (16.06.2009), GROM (16.06.2009), Аньезка (16.06.2009), Марица (16.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересно, а последуют ли статьи в стиле:

- куда ведет "Дальмаса" ?
- куда ведет Горелово ?
- (ой) куда ведет ДО?

с разбором и качественной оценкой мотиваций на основе анализа высказываний представителей... + а вот как у них там с Шуньятой что то не так, то как же жить?

Отечествоопасности!

P.S. Ну а по поводу "разбирающихся в теории не хуже" стоит вспомнить опять же намтар Дже Миларепы. Так одному  знатоку (причем со степенью) мешал Мила, что отравленное питие поднесли. 

Понятно, что Оле - не Миларепа, но зуд у "знатоков" все тот же. "Бревна" в собственных глазах "правдорубов" никогда не интересовали.

----------

Ersh (16.06.2009), GROM (16.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Аньезка (16.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (20.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (16.06.2009), Иилья (16.06.2009), Марица (16.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Меня Tiop уже запугал списком регалий Терентьева, так что советовать как было бы мудро, я не буду  
> А "не мудро" - потому что, судя по данной теме, заявленная автором цель ("предостеречь от профанации и манипуляций") - не достигнута. И думать что она могла бы быть достигнута подобным текстом - наивно по меньшей мере.


           Кто знает...Вода камень точит. При правильном намерении и мастерских средствах цель обязательно будет достигнута. Следующая статья, надеюсь, будет без подозрений и в духе, соответствующем многолетнему буддийскому опыту уважаемого автора. :Smilie: 




> Вопрос к Марице: вообще то буддизм старается утихомирить бушующий поток дхарм, а вы наоборот стараетесь его еще больше взбаламутить. Зачем? Это не цель буддизма и форума.


                 Эффективное лечение сперва болезнь обостряет. :Cool:  
Тем более, взбаламутить особо никто и не даст, здесь же не новички от Дхармы... И благим присутствием направят поток в нужное русло.




> Может вы не буддист и казачек засланный. Тогда разденьтесь и покажите что вы там прячете под бренными одеждами, а то вас воспринимают как своего а если пощупать как следует то какие-то не наши аттрибуты прощупываются.


                      На сей раз обойдемся без пальпации...

----------


## Марица

> я бы написал все что вызывает у меня Оле уже не одно десятилетие. Я очень не люблю ковбойство в буддизме и высказался бы соответственно.


                  Но ты ведь не написал. :Cool:

----------


## куру хунг

> Интересно, а последуют ли статьи в стиле:
> 
> - куда велет "Дальмаса" ?
> - куда ведет Горелово ?
> - (ой) куда ведет ДО?
> 
> с разбором и качественной оценкой мотиваций на основе анализа высказываний представителей... + а вот как у них там с Шуньятой что то не так, то как же жить?


 Ага, до меня наконец дошло Пампкин, в чём дело. Это с твой стороны отпор гелукпинскому фундаментализму.
 У меня тоже сиё явление не вызывает симпатий.
 Возможно в более широком контексте господин Тереньтьев и имет такие грехи.
 Я не большой знаток жизни, деятельности и творчества Тереньтьева, как и большинство читателей на этом форуме. 
 И дабы быть по максимуму объективным-не буду утверждать, что у него нет склонности к гелукпинскому фундаментализму.
 А с твоей стороны было б разумно, хоть какие то примеры привести указывающие на эти особенности у Терентьева.
 А то всё какие то намёки про "брёвна" "правдорубов" и т. д.

 В этом случае дисскусия была б гораздо продуктивнее.

 Но что касается самой статьи, я в ней ни намёка не увидел на гелукпинский фундаментализм.

 Разве он там где нить утверждает, что только лама Цонкапа нам всем глаза открыл на то каким является всё на самом деле?
 Он призывал годами штудировать Ламрим Дже Цонкапы?
 Измываться над собой десятилетия заниматься самовнушением-я добрый, я добрый, я сострадателен, самсара такое говно, бедные люди мучаются тут....?
 Разве он упрекал, как вы смеете смерды медитацией заниматься, и ну марш 
 Праджняпарамиту штудировать?
 Разве он утверждал что без абсолютно точного понимания Мадхьямики-Прасангики робяты даже и не смейте о Просветлении мечтать?

 Нет. Такого нэ було.

 Если б я это заметил, то развёл бы тут конкретный аццкий оттжжиг.

 А по сути статья Терентьева, состоит из двух блоков претензий к Оле.

1. Учение о пустоте, очень кратенько и поверхностно прихватил Оле на элементарном безграмотности в этой теме. Потому как байда от его учеников в стиле пространство-это блаженство, просто уже как гриться в печени.
 Думаю даже среднестатистический пэтэушник, самый поверхностный уровень учения о Шуньяте в состоянии усвоить, если немного напрячься.

 Даже я тупорылый, всё ж как то заставил себя, и кое что понял, хотя моя 
традиция не настаивает на необходимости овладевания сим мудрым учением.

 Отождествления пространства и пустоты у Нидала, так удивлявшие Тереньтьева-эт ещё цветочки.
 Я как то недавно рассказывал про то как последний раз у нас в городе путешевствующий учитель объяснял пустоту, да кажись потёрли сообщение.
 Так вот по последним данным из АП, пустота-это когда невзирая ни на что, мы должны верить , что наш Кармапа, истинный.
 Вот это уже полная жопа.
 Вот услышав такое г-на Тереньтьева наверно кондрашка б хватанула.

2-ая часть статьи посвящена собственно искажению исторических данных.
 Истории развития буддизма на Западе, значения АП, и выборе Кармап.

 Против этого никто из оппонентов внятного не возразил.
 Только обвинения в манипуляторстве, и политическом заказе, де опорочить приезд Кармапы в Россию.

 Но позвольте господа, ежеле Оле в течении многих лет в своих речах искажает объективные данные, постоянно возвеличивая роль АП и т. д., то это что добросовестное заблуждение или манипуляторство?
 Я думаю-манипуляторство.
 Да и просто неприлично, даже с обычной человеческой точки зрения возвеличивать и прославлять свою "контору", я от других буддистких Учителей по крайней мере никогда ничего подобного не слышал.
 (представляю ЕСДЛ, начало лекции-я создал самую многочисленную и влиятельную буддисткую организацию на Западе FPMT) :Cry: 

 А как это может повредить приезду Кармапы в Россию, совершенно непонятно?
 Те кто хотят его слушать, уже давно на его ретритах, интернет они не читают в это время, да и вообще нидаловцы не особо замечены в буддистком интернет-пространстве.
 Так, что чушь полная.

 Так что пытаться втиснуть статью Тереньтева в известную буддисткую парадигму противостояния йогинов и теоретиков, совершенно неправомерно считаю.

----------

Alert (16.06.2009), Asanga (16.06.2009), Liza Lyolina (16.06.2009), Milord (16.06.2009), Гьялцен (16.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009), лесник (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## GROM

Терентьев джедай,спасает галлактего!
А дикие зомбе на форуме пытаются помешать!

----------


## Fritz

> Так что пытаться втиснуть статью Тереньтева в известную буддисткую парадигму противостояния йогинов и теоретиков, совершенно неправомерно считаю.


Уже в Палийском каноне Будда не рекомендовал вписываться в эту парадигму противостояния йогинов и теоретиков: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....046.than.html

----------

Марица (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## GROM

Куру,тебя не смущает что г-н.Терентьев молчал всё время?форум уже почти 10 лет существует.А как только привезли Кармапу сразу заволновался о судьбе галлактики.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Куру,тебя не смущает что г-н.Терентьев молчал всё время?форум уже почти 10 лет существует.А как только привезли Кармапу сразу заволновался о судьбе галлактики.


Ага, теория заговора, буддистское издание  :Big Grin:

----------


## andykh

> Куру,тебя не смущает что г-н.Терентьев молчал всё время?форум уже почти 10 лет существует.А как только привезли Кармапу сразу заволновался о судьбе галлактики.


Да не молчал он - спросите у Гугла, например, "Оле Нидал site:www.buddhismofrussia.ru".  Песни все те же, но совпадение красивое, да.

P.S. Вообще вот подумалось  :Smilie:  Буддологи одарили европейские языки таким словом как "буддизм" и массой другой терминологии. Причем настолько щедро одарили, что вот сейчас последователи _Дхармы_ Будды общаются на темы _Дхармы_ в месте, которое называется "_Буддийский_ форум Ассоциации _Буддизм_ в Интернете" на сайте buddhist.ru
И эти люди еще что-то там говорят о манипуляциях  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (16.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Да не молчал он - спросите у Гугла, например, "Оле Нидал site:www.buddhismofrussia.ru".  Песни все те же, но совпадение красивое, да.


Я хотел сказать о этом форуме,сюда не выходили статьи.

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру,тебя не смущает что г-н.Терентьев молчал всё время?форум уже почти 10 лет существует.А как только привезли Кармапу сразу заволновался о судьбе галлактики.


 Ну как жеж ёк-ковалёк, епстественно заговор.

А я вот тоже почти год молчал.

 За пару месяцев до приезда Кармапы начал тут опять вякать.(Неслучайно это)!!!!

 Конечно мне коварные китаёзы на кредитку бабосы забрасывают.

 Ну я хитрый, я ещё с гелукпинцами договорился обещали персональную дачку на Байкале подарить.

 Заговор, заговор везде одни вредители (киборги, и пидорги). :Stick Out Tongue: 

 Гром только, с Пампкиным спасут Галактику :Cry:

----------

Homa Brut (17.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

Куру ,ты никогда не мог найти в себе сил смолчать если говорили о АП,никогда!  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я хотел сказать о этом форуме,сюда не выходили статьи.


Простите, а что такое "буддийский форум", пусть даже ему 10 лет?  :Smilie:  Все обязаны обращать внимание на эту узкую тусовку?




> Да не молчал он - спросите у Гугла, например, "Оле Нидал site:www.buddhismofrussia.ru". Песни все те же, но совпадение красивое, да.


Да, Терентьев не молчал, и писал он вот что:



> Лично я не понимаю, как можно проповедовать тантру, не усвоив таких элементарных вещей, но, тем не менее, *не хочу сказать этим, что у Оле не надо учиться. В наше смутное время нужно уметь учиться у каждого, кто знает то, чего не знаешь ты, а в книге О.Нидала можно найти много разумного, соответствующего духу и букве Учения Будды. Но подходить к тексту следует критически, ни на минуту не забывая слов Будды, который наставлял учеников ничего не принимать на веру, а все испытывать опытом, как испытывают золото, прежде чем купить его, сверять с более авторитетными источниками и, главное, проверять собственным разумом.*


(жирный шрифт мой)
По-моему, весьма разумные слова. Ученики Нидала любят вспоминать слова Будды "будьте сами себе светильниками", но почему-то категорически не хотят применить это к своей ситуации, к своему ученичеству. В итоге любая критика Нидала или сомнение в качестве его поучений объявляется провокацией. Только он непогрешим и имеет право критиковать всех остальных учителей, от Далай-ламы до своих бывших учителей из Карма Кагью...

----------

Asanga (16.06.2009), Fritz (16.06.2009), GROM (16.06.2009), Homa Brut (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Olle (16.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Бабарика Андрей (20.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009), лесник (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Иилья

2Кармапенко. Разве кто-то был тут против конструктивной критики, в этом треде все перепалки с наездами друг на друга, как я посмотрю,в основном, между ДОшниками и, почему то, даже не по поводу ОН. Даже странно.
2Куру Хунг. Давайте так 25 процентов от того, что получили от китаезов, и я замолкаю

----------

куру хунг (16.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру,тебя не смущает что г-н.Терентьев молчал всё время?форум уже почти 10 лет существует.А как только привезли Кармапу сразу заволновался о судьбе галлактики.


 Ну а если серьёзно. Если попытаться смотреть на эту статью как на реакцию Тереньтьева на приезд Кармапы в РоссиюЮ то выявляются следующие неувязочки.

 1. Если Тереньтев эдакий ненавистник ОН, а в статье он предьявляет претензии к ОН, а не к Кармапе Тхае Дордже., то логично предположить что он должен бы под каждый визит именно ОН в Россию делать подлянки и публиковать именно про ОН разные "пакости".
 2. Я думаю, что г-н Тереньтьев, прекрасно знает, что Кармапе Тхае Дордже, хоть пускай с его точки зрения ложный, даёт Дхарму вполне традиционным образом.
 И для учеников ОН, получать Дхарму от Кармапы, безусловно великое благо, нежели слушать Дхарму-лайт от ОН, и тем более околесицу которую несут путешевствующие учителя.
 3. Самое главное. Если предположить, что публикация статьи, есть некая акция в "борьбе за паству", то есть боязнь, что часть паствы оттянет к себе Кармапа от гелукпинцев, то это вообще полная ахинея.
*Так как приглашающая сторона Илюмжинов и буддисткое духовенство Калмыкии-читай гелук*

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (16.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

Дмитрий Кармапенко,совершенно согласен с приведённым выше отрывком из другой статьи Терентьева.
У меня точно такое же мнение по поводу Оле Нидала.
Но как говорится-есть нюанс,в том когда мнение лежит на личном сайте,и в том когда его стараются донести массам.

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру ,ты никогда не мог найти в себе сил смолчать если говорили о АП,никогда!


 Ошибаешься брат. Смотри внивательно.
 Как минимум 2/3 тем за последнии 3 года прошли без моего участия.
 Я вообще за последнее время один раз гдето полгода вообще молчал на этом форум, другой раз почти год молчал.
 Низачот.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Дмитрий Кармапенко,совершенно согласен с приведённым выше отрывком из другой статьи Терентьева.
> У меня точно такое же мнение по поводу Оле Нидала.
> Но как говорится-есть нюанс,в том когда мнение лежит на личном сайте,и в том когда его стараются донести массам.


BuddhismOfRussia - не личный сайт. И видите - люди со временем меняются, раньше Терентьев писал вот такой disclaimer, а сейчас - нет. Разочаровался, наверное  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

> Ошибаешься брат. Смотри внивательно.
>  Как минимум 2/3 тем за последнии 3 года прошли без моего участия.
>  Я вообще за последнее время один раз гдето полгода вообще молчал на этом форум, другой раз почти год молчал.
>  Низачот.


Последний раз когда я участвовал в форуме,тема была про Кармапу и сиддхи,Вы имел честь мне оппонировать :Embarrassment:  ,зачем ещё далеко ходить за примерами?

----------


## куру хунг

> Последний раз когда я участвовал в форуме,тема была про Кармапу и сиддхи,Вы имел честь мне оппонировать ,зачем ещё далеко ходить за примерами?


 Это было месяц назад. До этого я почти год молчал вообще на форуме.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), GROM (16.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> есть нюанс,в том когда мнение лежит на личном сайте,и в том когда его стараются донести массам.


Любой сайт заводят, чтобы донести что-то массам.  :Smilie: 

*Из интервью с Беру Кьенце Ринпоче ("Буддизм в России")*




> Н.Б. Если позволите, еще один вопрос. Как один из лидеров школы Кагью как Вы относитесь, Ринпоче, к проблеме признания нового Кармапы? Тот факт, что официально тибетское правительство признало одного кандидата воплощением Кармапы, а Шамар Ринпоче и проповедующий здесь Оле Нидал - другого, вносит некоторую сумятицу в умы, причем не только буддистов.
> 
> Р. В том, что сейчас есть два воплощения Кармапы, нет ничего противоречивого. В принципе у Кармапы может быть сколько угодно воплощений. Вряд ли стоит относиться по-разному к двум современным воплощениям. Может быть, два Кармапы получилось потому, что один из них будет жить в Тибете, принося пользу тибетцам, а второй - в Индии, где он будет доступен всем остальным.
> 
> Его Святейшество Далай-лама утвердил кандидатуру Кармапы, предложенного Ситу Римпоче, в то время, когда еще не было второго претендента. Но после появления второго претендента Далай-лама ни разу не сказал, что это неистинный Кармапа. Согласно традиции, коронуют только одного Кармапу, поэтому Далай-лама не подтвердил истинность второго воплощения. Но также он никогда не говорил о его неистинности... Для меня же совершенно ясно, что и один и другой Кармапы - настоящие. С самого начала, когда возник этот спор, мы вместе с Оргьен Римпоче обратились к обеим сторонам с просьбой прекратить раздор и признать подлинность обоих кандидатов. Этот спор наносит ущерб престижу тибетского буддизма в целом.

----------

GROM (16.06.2009), Legba (16.06.2009), Rama (18.07.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Иилья (16.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (16.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Я вот что не совсем понимаю в этом мегатреде: *если Оле и его ученики - не буддисты, то* *какие вообще к ним претензии?* Они могут хоть Патриарха Всея РПЦ МП объявить Буддой, хоть Куру - посланцем Сириуса...

----------

Марица (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Марица

> Нидала или сомнение в качестве его поучений объявляется провокацией.


                  Дима, спасибо за цитату.  Надеюсь, после слов уважаемого буддолога г. Терентьева, перестанут возражать, что Оле-проповедник тантры... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

                 Но это пока не так интересно (само устаканится). Я вот о чем:

                 "Провокация" (повторяю второй раз) в этой теме прозвучала применительно к термину "Пустота", из-за которого много лет раздор.
Если бы подобрали в свое время более подходящее слово,-глядишь, среди буддистов бы настали тишь и благодать.

            Разве некорректный термин -не провокация сама по себе? Оле- интеллектуал , он мог совершенно спокойно "доразвить" смысл без погружений в трактовки классиков.
             Если бы мне сказали: размышляй о безмерной радости! А потом сказали: на самом деле, радость это вовсе не та радость, о которой ты имеешь представление...Это- кипящий чайник!
               Тогда почему не сказать: размышляй о кипящем чайнике!?

----------


## Fritz

> Я думаю, что г-н Тереньтьев, прекрасно знает, что Кармапе Тхае Дордже, хоть пуская с его точки зрения ложный, даёт Дхарму вполне традиционным образом.


Передача Дхармы в определённой форме - единственный смысл Кармапы. Все остальные смыслы, такие как "некто переродился и терь только он должен быть выбран как Кармапа" небуддийские и вредные, атмавада голимая. Поэтому любой ваджрный мастер дающий Дхарму из сострадания - Кармапа, то бишь Авалокитешвара. А у Тхайе Дордже передач немеряно. Илюмжинов и буддисткое духовенство Калмыкии-читай гелук это знают.

----------


## куру хунг

> в этом треде все перепалки с наездами друг на друга, как я посмотрю,в основном, между ДОшниками и, почему то, даже не по поводу ОН. Даже странно.


 Ничего странного. В точку вообще то попал ИИлья. Умница.

 Парадокс(и маразм) вообще то, в том , что с некоторого времени прения вокруг ОН и АП на БФ начались вестись  почти без участия учеников ОН. Чабсунчин разве по старой привычки забежит, давно всем известные цитаты из агиток набросает. И всё.

 В адвокаты ОН почему то, всё больше стали попадать люди не имющие к АП никакого отношения. И участвуют они в спорах по каким то фантастичесим мотивам.

 1. Это "борцы с гелукпинским фундаментализмом", что мы наблюдаем в этой теме. Жуткий фантом Гелук, с гнусными притязаниями подмять под себя все школы, спать им конкретно не даёт. По какой то своей абсурдной логике, они считают, что ОН с его антигелукпинской риторикой-это их верный союзник в священной борьбе. И его следовательно нужно защищать.

 2.Это люди вступившие в разное время и по разным поводам в конфликт с ДО.
 И не придумавшие ничего лучшего, как в своих фантазиях противопоставить
 ДО( в которой есть и проблемы и конфликты), некую идеальную Общину мирян АП. И им ОН и АП так же кажуться важными объектами защиты.
 Как Общины образцовой во всех отношениях по сравнения с ДО.

 Иногда эти группы "защитников ОН" пересекаються.

 Объединят их два обстоятельства:
 1. Защищать ОН и АП(хотя по большому счёту они им пофигу)
 2. Полное незнание ни реальностей имеющих место быть в АП и в действиях ОН, ни незнание "духовной пищи" которая имеет место быть в АП.

 И разговор с этой публикой постоянно превращается в полный идиотизм.
 Повторюсь , мне с некоторых пор гораздо интересний полемизировать с учениками ОН, чем со сторонними защитниками.
 Они хоть знают о чём говорят, и знают ту реальность о которой говорим.

 По этим причинам , я и начал влазить с недавних пор в темы об АП и ОН.

 И мне кажется ребятам из двух описанных мною групп, следует хорошенько подумать. А нафига мне это надо.
 Защищайте свои интересы сами, без привлечения в гипотетические союзники АП и ОН.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Иилья (16.06.2009), Норбу (16.06.2009)

----------


## sidhi

Тред обнажил клеши участников.Низкий поклон.Пора за работу    :Wink:

----------

Aion (16.06.2009), Марица (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## GROM

Как не странно,Аянг ринпоче ,с которым Оле кстати давно рассорился,говорит бывшим ученикам Оле Нидала,время от времени посещать Оле, и не в коем случае не заниматься критикой.
2 Дима Кармапенко,вам как бывшему ученику Оле лучше последовать совету своего нынешнего учителя Намкая Норбу ринпоче,и воздержаться от постоянной критики последователей АП.Простите  за некотрое менторство с моей стороны.

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2009), Аньезка (16.06.2009), Марица (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Как не странно,Аянг ринпоче ,с которым Оле кстати давно рассорился,говорит бывшим ученикам Оле Нидала,время от времени посещать Оле, и не в коем случае не заниматься критикой.
> .


По-моему, Оле всегда хорошо отзывался об Аянге Ринпоче. Не думаю, что они ссорились. просто разошлись в силу определенных причин.

----------

GROM (16.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (16.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## andykh

> Как не странно,Аянг ринпоче ,с которым Оле кстати давно рассорился...


По-моему, вы путаете Аянга Ринпоче и Аконга Тулку

----------


## GROM

> По-моему, вы путаете Аянга Ринпоче и Аконга Тулку


Вот чего чего,но Учителей ещё никогда не путал :Smilie: 
Хотя бы потому что Аянг и Аконг это разные имена :Wink: 
п.с.Гялцену поставил спасибо,потому что ему виднее про отношения Аянга ринпоче и Оле.Теперь вот пришлось и написать  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Как не странно,Аянг ринпоче ,с которым Оле кстати давно рассорился,говорит бывшим ученикам Оле Нидала,время от времени посещать Оле, и не в коем случае не заниматься критикой.


Тхрангу Ринпоче мне на вопрос об Оле ответил так: "Считай его своим учителем, если хочешь - можешь ходить на его лекции." Я тогда был довольно удивлен - ведь Тхрнгу Ринпоче один из учителей ЕС 17-го Кармапы и критиковался в "Жуликах" (хотя данную книгу он врядли читал) и такой внесектанский подход. Поэтому Оле я не критикую (и другим не советую) - и вобщем-то он мне нравится, но практиковать в АП я не могу - слишком много у меня там сомнений по ряду вопросов. 

В тоже время, если товарищи из АП искажают факты (говоря, к примеру, что Далай лама признал обоих кандидатов и прочее), то не вижу ничего предосудительно в том, чтобы на это указать - форум ведь много людей читают.

----------

GROM (16.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Александр С (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (16.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009), Иилья (16.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009), Норбу (16.06.2009), Шавырин (16.06.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> По-моему, вы путаете Аянга Ринпоче и Аконга Тулку


Ну, с Аконгом Ринпоче Оле никогда не был близок, судя например по его ранней книге "Верхом на тигре".

----------


## Норбу

> Ну, с Аконгом Ринпоче Оле никогда не был близок, судя например по его ранней книге "Верхом на тигре".


Что не мешало ему в упомянутой книги высказываться о нем в недойстойном стиле.

----------


## Норбу

> Ничего странного. В точку вообще то попал ИИлья. Умница.
> 
>  Парадокс(и маразм) вообще то, в том , что с некоторого времени прения вокруг ОН и АП на БФ начались вестись  почти без участия учеников ОН. Чабсунчин разве по старой привычки забежит, давно всем известные цитаты из агиток набросает. И всё.
> 
>  В адвокаты ОН почему то, всё больше стали попадать люди не имющие к АП никакого отношения. И участвуют они в спорах по каким то фантастичесим мотивам.
> 
>  1. Это "борцы с гелукпинским фундаментализмом", что мы наблюдаем в этой теме. Жуткий фантом Гелук, с гнусными притязаниями подмять под себя все школы, спать им конкретно не даёт. По какой то своей абсурдной логике, они считают, что ОН с его антигелукпинской риторикой-это их верный союзник в священной борьбе. И его следовательно нужно защищать.
> 
>  2.Это люди вступившие в разное время и по разным поводам в конфликт с ДО.
> ...


Забыли упомянуть и третью группу - флудильщики, точнее он один и всем известен.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 1. Учение о пустоте, очень кратенько и поверхностно прихватил Оле на элементарном безграмотности в этой теме. Потому как байда от его учеников в стиле пространство-это блаженство, просто уже как гриться в печени.
> 
>  Думаю даже среднестатистический пэтэушник, самый поверхностный уровень учения о Шуньяте в состоянии усвоить, если немного напрячься.
> 
>  Даже я тупорылый, всё ж как то заставил себя, и кое что понял, хотя моя 
> традиция не настаивает на необходимости овладевания сим мудрым учением.
> 
>  Отождествления пространства и пустоты у Нидала, так удивлявшие Тереньтьева-эт ещё цветочки.
>  Я как то недавно рассказывал про то как последний раз у нас в городе путешевствующий учитель объяснял пустоту, да кажись потёрли сообщение.
> ...


Игорь, ты занимаешься тем, что твой настоящий Учитель просит не делать, а именно

1) критикуешь прежнего Учителя (Оле Нидала) и Сангху (АП);
2) оцениваешь степень понимания Пустоты и качества своего бывшего Учителя и его учеников.

Не говоря уже о том, что делаешь ты это очень по-хамски, раня и оскорбляя чувства людей, которые относятся к Оле с большой любовью и уважением.

Тем самым ты наносишь вред прежде всего себе,  создавая препятствия для собственной реализации.

Лучше поделился бы с нами собственным пониманием Пустоты.

----------


## Fritz

> Сангху (АП)


Опять протестую. АП - не Сагха. Это ложь. Там нет ни монахов-гелонов со стажем, ни архатов, ни вангов высших тантр.

Степень же понимания пустоты оценивать надо, во-первых это сам по себе важный материал для оценки, а во-вторых, я уже цитировал, это связано с обетами бодхисаттвы - рассказывать и объяснять про пустоту неготовым людям вредно. Нужна оценка как ни крути.

----------

Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Игорь, ты занимаешься тем, что твой настоящий Учитель просит не делать, а именно
> 
> 1) критикуешь прежнего Учителя (Оле Нидала) и Сангху (АП);
> 2) оцениваешь степень понимания Пустоты и качества своего бывшего Учителя и его учеников.
> 
> Не говоря уже о том, что делаешь ты это очень по-хамски, раня и оскорбляя чувства людей, которые относятся к Оле с большой любовью и уважением.
> 
> Тем самым ты наносишь вред прежде всего себе,  создавая препятствия для собственной реализации.
> 
> Лучше поделился бы с нами собственным пониманием Пустоты.


 Даже ничего не буду говорить.
 Тебе это уже многажды разные мудрые мужи кроме меня пережёвывали вот тут:

http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic668.html

----------

Alert (17.06.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Опять протестую. АП - не Сагха. Это ложь. Там нет ни монахов-гелонов со стажем, ни архатов, ни вангов высших тантр.


Угомонитесь, Fritz. "Алмазный Путь" - это часть (состоящая из мирян) одной большой Сангхи Карма Кагью, во главе с Кармапой, в которой есть монахи со стажем и без стажа, ванги высших тантр, лунги и всё что хотите.

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Не угомонюсь. Сангха из мирян не состоит. Исключение - ваджрные братья, но это явление не обсуждается среди посторонних потому как не касается никоим образом посторонних, исключительно для внутреннего межсобойного пользования. Сангха же является одной из драгоценностей для всех кто снаружи и внутри. Поэтому примазываться мирянам из АП к будд. Санге очень некрасиво. Как не стыдно?))))

----------

Homa Brut (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Поэтому Оле я не критикую (и другим не советую) 
> 
> В тоже время, если товарищи из АП искажают факты (говоря, к примеру, что Далай лама признал обоих кандидатов и прочее), то не вижу ничего предосудительно в том, чтобы на это указать - форум ведь много людей читают.


 Гммм... тут вот какая двусмысленность получается.
 Начинаешь *указывать*, что *товарищи из АП искажают факты*, а в результате получаеться, что ты *критикуешь Оле* :Cry: 

 И вот , как гриться хоть стой, хоть падай.

 Ведь частенько *товарищи из АП искажают факты*, опираясь на слова Оле.

 И очень немногие читающие понимают это, начинаються обвинения в стиле-ах ты нарушитель самай.

 Хотя конечно бывает, когда *товарищи из АП искажают факты* и по собственной дури. Так им опять же кажеться, что это критика Оле.
 Посты Чабсунчина к примеру, как раз конкретное тому подтверждение.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Вова Л. (16.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Эффективное лечение сперва болезнь обостряет.


глупо

----------


## andykh

> Гммм... тут вот какая двусмысленность получается.
>  Начинаешь *указывать*, что *товарищи из АП искажают факты*, а в результате получаеться, что ты *критикуешь Оле*


Вооот. Видите, вы уже за полшага от цели  :Smilie:  Если уж им "лама так сказал", вы уже не с ними спорите, получается. А спорить с тем, что сказал лама своим ученикам, это то же самое, что головой об стену - можно, конечно, но не имеет ни малейшего смысла - для них авторитет - их Учитель, а не Вы. Какой отсюда вывод?  :Smilie: 




> Хотя конечно бывает, когда *товарищи из АП искажают факты* и по собственной дури. Так им опять же кажеться, что это критика Оле.


А вы попробуйте начинать не со слов "Ну какие же вы все идиоты!", а "А я вот слышал, как он говорил другое, а именно...". Тем самым вы меняетесь с ними местами  :Smilie: 

Самое смешное в этом всем то, что часто спорящие с "товарищами из АП" спорят даже не с Оле, а с его учителями  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

А ещё лучше сказать с пониманием Нидала своих учителей. Так вернее будет. Ибо нам учителя Нидала, сказанное ими, даются только через понимание Нидала.

----------

Fat (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Вооот. Видите, вы уже за полшага от цели  Если уж им "лама так сказал", вы уже не с ними спорите, получается. А спорить с тем, что сказал лама своим ученикам, это то же самое, что головой об стену - можно, конечно, но не имеет ни малейшего смысла - для них авторитет - их Учитель, а не Вы. Какой отсюда вывод? 
> 
> 
> 
> А вы попробуйте начинать не со слов "Ну какие же вы все идиоты!", а "А я вот слышал, как он говорил другое, а именно...". Тем самым вы меняетесь с ними местами 
> 
> Самое смешное в этом всем то, что часто спорящие с "товарищами из АП" спорят даже не с Оле, а с его учителями


 Всё с ног на голову перевернул.

 Я совершенно другое хотел сказать оппонируя Вове Л.

 А именно, что практически невозможно в реальности провести грань между
*критикой Оле* и *искажениями фактов товарищами из АП*

 andykh пойми, меня совершенно не интересует целевая аудитория из контингента последователей Нидала, для которых "лама сказал" любую несуразицу и ими всё принимается за чистую монету. 
 Ясен пень, если он таковым сказал, я самый первый и самый великий белый лама на Западе. Ты им хоть кол на башке тещи не переубедишь. Я это давно прекрасно знаю

 Имеет смысл обращаться к той целевой аудитори, у которой есть хоть малейшии зачатки критического мышления. Именно они только и способны к процессу называемому в буддизме-проверка Учителя.
 И которые после заяв типа- я самый первый и самый великий белый лама на Западе. , тупо открывают тырнет и проверяют инфу.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> А ещё лучше сказать с пониманием Нидала своих учителей. Так вернее будет. Ибо нам учителя Нидала, сказанное ими, даются только через понимание Нидала.


Ну я бы не сказал "только", но суть все равно не в этом. Какой смысл спорить с чужим(sic!)учителем о его же понимании Дхармы? Это даже не головой об стену - это с шашкой на танк  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

А никто и не спорит. Идёт указание на ошибки. Нет предмета для спора.

И я не делю на своих учителей и чужих. У меня либо учитель либо не учитель. И всем так советую.

----------


## куру хунг

> Ну я бы не сказал "только", но суть все равно не в этом. Какой смысл спорить с чужим(sic!)учителем о его же понимании Дхармы? Это даже не головой об стену - это с шашкой на танк



 Да понимашь если всё ж непредвзято читать, то с чем несогласны с Нидалом хоть я, хоть Кармапенко. То там совсем немного *споров с чужим(sic!)учителем о его же понимании Дхармы?* 

 Естественно Оле давая базовые знания Махаяны-почти каноничен.
 За исключением его мягко говоря странных разговоров о пустоте.
 И тут почти не о чем говорить.
 Когда он себя позиционирует, как Учитель Ваджраяны, тут просто приводится фактура из которой следует, что таковым он не является.

 Когда он пытается говорить по Махамудре, я обычно привожу примеры других текстов по Махамудре, и предлагаю с ними ознакомиться.

 А в основном замечания в его адрес касается, очень вольного и тенденциозного изложения самых разнообразных фактов из истории буддизма, что Дхармой согласись-не являеться. 
 А также иногда сомнительного его поведения, что тоже Дхармой не является.

 А так же сомнительного поведения его учеников и путешевствующих учителей, что так же Дхармой не является.

 Так что старик-никаких наскоков с шашкой на танк и нет.
 Надо просто снять очки. :Kiss:

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Всё с ног на голову перевернул.
> 
>  Я совершенно другое хотел сказать оппонируя Вове Л.
> 
>  А именно, что практически невозможно в реальности провести грань между
> *критикой Оле* и *искажениями фактов товарищами из АП*


Я на 100% с тобой согласен. Мы просто делаем из этого разные выводы  :Smilie: 




> andykh пойми, меня совершенно не интересует целевая аудитория из контингента последователей Нидала, для которых "лама сказал" любую несуразицу и ими всё принимается за чистую монету. 
>  Ясен пень, если он таковым сказал, я самый первый и самый великий белый лама на Западе. Ты им хоть кол на башке тещи не переубедишь. Я это давно прекрасно знаю
> 
>  Имеет смысл обращаться к той целевой аудитори, у которой есть хоть малейшии зачатки критического мышления. Именно они только и способны к процессу называемому в буддизме-проверка Учителя.
>  И которые после заяв типа- я самый первый и самый великий белый лама на Западе. , тупо открывают тырнет и проверяют инфу.
> 
>  Имеет смысл


Можешь проверить свою гипотезу ("обратиться") на мне, если конечно ты считаешь что у меня есть критическое мышление  :Smilie:  Я ученик Нидала уже скоро как 10 лет. 

Не скажу что я "тупо открывал тырнет и проверял инфу" по малейшему поводу, но вот конкретно по этому пассажу могу сказать, что 
а) этой фразы Оле Нидал не произносил. Он вообще не говорит по-русски  :Smilie:  это обязательно нужно учитывать, когда критика обращена на цитаты из ОН
б) я понимаю, что в таком виде эта фраза кажется провокационной многим, но см. пункт а)
в) я понимаю, почему, что именно и с какой целью Оле сказал или хотел сказать этой фразой. Не сразу понял, врать не буду, но, пока не понимал, не бегал по форумам и не кричал "Нет, ну вы видели, а?". 
г) если другие люди этого не понимают, я могу только сожалеть, головой об стену не готов, извините.

Я могу обернуть все в иронию и сказать "Я вот потратил 10 лет своей жизни чтобы понять ЧЕМУ именно меня пытаются научить, а тут, гляди, есть люди, которые, прочитав 10 страничек, сразу понимают, что это Дхарма-лайт или вообще не Дхарма. Вот это способности!" Ты веришь в эти способности? Я - нет  :Smilie:  Мне вот скорей кажется, что эти люди просто чего-то не поняли или не хотят понять. Это все очень по-человечески, мы все чего-то да не понимаем. - можно не понимать молча, можно спросить, можно побрезговать, а можно и шашку наголо и в атаку на ветряные мельницы  :Smilie:  

А, ну да, проверка учителя. Ну что ж, я считаю, что этот этап мной пройден, меня все в моем учителе устраивает. Че делать-то будем? Выковыривать заблудших из цепких лап "необуддистов"? Такое впечатление, что все ЖС уже освобождены, остались только "товарищи из АП"  :Smilie:  и изголодавшиеся бодхисаттвы, желающие их немедленно наставить на путь истинный  :Smilie:  Куру, пойми, если у людей есть учитель, они пройдут этот путь с ним, а не с теми кто его критикует.

----------

Tsewang Zangmo (16.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (16.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Когда он пытается говорить по Махамудре, я обычно привожу примеры других текстов по Махамудре, и предлагаю с ними ознакомиться.


Зачем?




> А в основном замечания в его адрес касается, очень вольного и тенденциозного изложения самых разнообразных фактов из истории буддизма, что Дхармой согласись-не являеться. 
>  А также иногда сомнительного его поведения, что тоже Дхармой не является.
>  А так же сомнительного поведения его учеников и путешевствующих учителей, что так же Дхармой не является.


Для его учеником это не является сомнительным, это для тебя является сомнительным, как ты не поймешь? А если для кого и является, так он и говорит, что по недхармическим вопросам он может быть не прав. И ты это знаешь
 :Kiss:

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> я самый первый и самый великий белый лама на Западе.


 


> а) этой фразы Оле Нидал не произносил


.

 Я просто в одну фразу тут две фразы объединил. В этом наверное непонятки.

 1. Что он первый белый лама на Западе, он говорил многократно.
 На видеокассетах точно помню.

  2.Самый великий лама на Западе-это я тоже в сжатой форме выразил, его постоянные презентации своейорганизации как самой многочисленной и передовой на Западе, на эту тему он говорит без устали уже лет 20, в чём Тереньтьев его и упрекнул.
 если ты этого не знаешь, то это твои проблемы.
 Надеюсь бывшие и может настоящие его ученики это подтвердят.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру, пойми, если у людей есть учитель, они пройдут этот путь с ним, а не с теми кто его критикует.


 Ну не скажи, кое кто и покидает. Не надо тут возвышенной патетики.
 Ну вот Вова Л., к примеру. Далеко не ходя.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Когда он пытается говорить по Махамудре, я обычно привожу примеры других текстов по Махамудре, и предлагаю с ними ознакомиться.


Зачем?

 Ну во-первых потому что мне, патологически не нравится когда людей вводят в заблуждения.
 Во-вторых люди должны иметь свободу выбора. В том числе и сравнивать разные тексты по Дхарме, и приходить своим умом, какая более соответствует канону, истине если угодно.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

А я люлю цитаты.  :Smilie: 
Почитаешь, бывалоча, первоисточники - и как-то сразу все на места становится.




> Гуру должен быть тверд в своих действиях, культурен в своей речи, мудр, терпелив и честен. Он не должен ни скрывать своих недостатков, ни претендовать на качества, которые у него отсутствуют. Он должен в совершенстве познать глубинный смысл тантр и связанных с ним ритуалов медицинского и защитного характера. Кроме того, он должен обладать состраданием и совершенным познанием Священных Писаний.
> 
> Он должен в совершенстве познать обе десятичастные науки, быть искусным в начертании различных мандал, уметь всецело объяснять Тантру. Ему должна быть присуща Высшая Чистая Вера, и его чувства всегда должны быть под строгим контролем.
> 
> Ашвагоша «Гурупаньчашика». Первый век до нашей эры.






> В частности, о гуру, который передает глубокие наставления Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны, в драгоценных тантрах говорится:
> [1] он должен обрести полную зрелость, получив поток посвящений от непрерывной линии передачи;
> [2] должен полностью соблюдать все самаи и обеты, принятые при получении посвящений;
> [3] должен быть спокоен и сдержан, поскольку у него нет такого количества страстей и мыслей, как у обычного человека;
> [4] должен обладать всеобъемлющим знанием смысла основы, пути и плода всех тантр Тайной Мантры — Ваджраяны;
> [5] должен обладать способностью видеть йидамов и другими знаками успешного освоения стадий приближения и свершения практики медитации;
> [6] должен обрести самоосвобождение благодаря полному пониманию смысла дхарматы;
> [7] должен стремиться только к благу для других, потому что его ум полон сострадания;
> [8] должен не обременять себя делами, поскольку отринул привязанность к мирской жизни;
> ...


Вот и проверка, все просто. :Smilie:  А выводы, ИМХО, каждый сам делает. Важно только, чтобы вышеприведенная информация не игнорировалась как "средневековое мракобесие" - и все будет хорошо.

----------

Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Александр С (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (16.06.2009), куру хунг (16.06.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Для его учеником это не является сомнительным, это для тебя является сомнительным, как ты не поймешь?



 Может не нужно, так уж вот за всех то его учеников отвечать?
 Может разумнее за себя говорить.

 Кстати не в порядке неприличного приёма в споре, а любопытства ради.

 andykh-а тебе сколько лет?

----------


## куру хунг

> А если для кого и является, так он и говорит, что по недхармическим вопросам он может быть не прав. И ты это знаешь


 Ну замечательно, дело за малым.
 Осталось его ученикам научится не оскорбляться когда Оле упрекают, что он не прав по недхармическим вопросам.
 К примеру в том, что он ЕСДЛ называет политическим интриганом.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот и проверка, все просто.


А как проверяется вот это:
[5] должен обладать способностью видеть йидамов и другими знаками успешного освоения стадий приближения и свершения практики медитации;?

----------


## Legba

> А как проверяется вот это:


Ну как же, очень просто. Надо спросить - видел, дескать, или нет? :Smilie: 
Не знаю, темная история. Если помнишь, Богдо Геген Ринпоче когда давал ванг Чакрасамвары говорил (цитирую по памяти): "Я не очень-то продвинутый практик. Но я совершил все необходимые затворничества по этой практике - и получил соответствующие знаки. Так что могу передавать вам."
В любом случае, это ведь критерии Учителя Ваджраяны - то бишь для крутых учеников... Мне-то чего беспокоиться?

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Все-таки, наверное, способностью видеть йидамов должен обладать ученик.
А учитель должен обладать способностью их показывать.
Так как-то логичнее получается.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Но ты ведь не написал.


я его знаю только по текстам. Это недостаточное основание. И обо всех не напишешься да и зачем. ученикам нравится а меня лично пока не затрагивает

----------

Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> . Если помнишь, Богдо Геген Ринпоче когда давал ванг Чакрасамвары говорил (цитирую по памяти): "Я не очень-то продвинутый практик. Но я совершил все необходимые затворничества по этой практике - и получил соответствующие знаки. Так что могу передавать вам."


Это обычная форма изложения скромного Учителя. Это только выскочки залезают на стол и кричат: Я Котовский.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> А я люлю цитаты. 
> Ашвагоша «Гурупаньчашика». Первый век до нашей эры.


Извините мою занудность, но все же 2-й век нашей эры.

----------

Legba (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

2-й век нашей эры существует только в Вашей голове - промежутков между веками нет никаких, в одно время живём.

Господа, пешите ещё, что там ЕС Богдо Гэгэн ещё сказал?

----------


## Марица

> глупо


               Азы+Опыт.

----------


## Марица

> andykh-а тебе сколько лет?


                   Не отвечай. Видишь,-беспокойный ум опять ищет опору, чтобы обусловиться и создать новую жесткую концепцию... :Cool:

----------


## Марица

> В любом случае, это ведь критерии Учителя Ваджраяны - то бишь для крутых учеников...


                            Выходит, все же критерий "мощи" Учителя как практика,- субъективный?

----------


## Марица

> Это обычная форма изложения скромного Учителя. Это только выскочки залезают на стол и кричат: Я Котовский.


                      А может быть Учитель выскочкой? Бывали ль примеры?

----------


## PampKin Head

Не совсем понял: Цечу Ринпоче не подходил под определение "Гуру"? У него многие именно из КК АП и получали классические ванги Ваджраяны.

Оле же вангов не давал, так какие претензии? Или давал?


Еще раз: в чем смысл обсуждения на тему "кто является Ваджрачарьей"? Это процесс сугубо индивидуальный, и решается каждым сугубо в личном порядке. И Ваджрачарья - он таковой в индивидуальном порядке для конкретного практика, и не становится таковым для всех автоматически по факту признания кем то.

Это я к чему? Не совсем понятно, с чего определенный контингент так озаботился "заблудшими душами"... Если же вас реально так беспокоит, чтобы да кабы кто то не потерял жизнь впустую, то составьте реестр со всеми учительствующими в РФ и дайте всем им вашу бесспорно квалифицированную оценку (если же вы тискали время от времени статейки либо в своем журнальчеге, либо в журнальчегах своих друзей, то ваше экспертное мнение надо со всей определенностью помечать знаком *"+"*).

P.S. Да, и еще... 

В том же рейтинге можно дать комплексную оценку общинам, которые следуют тому или иному наставнику. Буддисты ли они? Все ли в порядке с мотивациями у данного сообщества?

В качестве экспертов можно привлечь всех своих друзей, собутыльников, любовниц/любовников... Да просто уважаемых вами людей. 

Можно пойти дальше: присвоить категории тем, кто учит (как кинофильмам).  

Например: 
*наставник категории A+* (Ваджрачарья-экстремист)
*наставник категории A* (Ваджрачарья, но добрый; можно смело получать ванги)
*наставник категории В* (Кальянамитра, "особо продвинутым" тантристам посещать не рекомендуется). 
*наставник категории С* (Ваджрачарьей не является)
*наставник категории С-* (Ваджрачарьей не является, допускает политически некорректные высказывания)

Для инструкторов ввести независимый рейтинг.
*
община категории А+* (буддисты; хорошо знают базовые тексты Махаяны; мотивация Бодхисаттвы)
*община категории А* (буддисты; мотивация Махаяны)
*община категории В* (просто буддисты; мотивация разнородная)
*община категории С* (просто буддисты, мотивация Хинаяны)
*община категории D* (не буддисты; мотивация -здоровье/секс/успех в жизни)

- Стоит ли мне пойти на семинар Кхенпо Палдена Шераба и Кхенпо Цеванга Донгьяла!
- Конечно, ведь их совокупный рейтинг *АВ*!*
- Бегу!

*- первая буква - рейтинг наставника, вторая - общины

- А послушать Оле Нидала?
- Хм... У них проблема: *С-,D*
- Ой, спасибо за то, что предупредили. 

- А Будде Боджиевичу можно?
...
- А что насчет Геше Тинлея?
...
- К нам приезжает Александр Пубанц, что там в табличке?

----------

Rama (18.07.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (17.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (17.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Марица

> Это я к чему? Не совсем понятно, с чего определенный контингент так озаботился "заблудшими душами"...


                  Самое смешное, что это-встречное движение...Никакой другой мотивации вопреки "искрометному" анализу проницательного ваджрного брата...Дозаботились...
Одна скучающая особа, правда, еще пыталось, как в слаломе,- меж любящих выпадов,- практическую сторону для себя прояснить... Все пронеслось с гиканьем и свистом над ее головой. :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

Каждый выбирает для себя
Женщину, религию, дорогу.
Дьяволу служить или пророку -
Каждый выбирает для себя.

Каждый выбирает по себе
Слово для любви и для молитвы.
Шпагу для дуэли, меч для битвы
Каждый выбирает по себе.

Каждый выбирает по себе.
Щит и латы, посох и заплаты,
Меру окончательной расплаты
Каждый выбирает по себе.

Каждый выбирает для себя.
Выбираем тоже - как умеем.
Ни к кому претензий не имеем.
Каждый выбирает для себя!

P.S. http://media.meta.ua/imgview.php?fid=572764

----------

Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Оле же вангов не давал, так какие претензии? Или давал?
> 
> 
> ?


Тут загвоздка в том, что Оле называет себя учителем махамудры и ваджраяны. Вангов конечно не дает, поскольку этому не обучался. Соответственно  передает ученикам практики ваджраяны (пхову, махамудру, медитации некоторых идамов), и заверяет, что они практикуют ваджраяну- алмазный путь. Но как нам известно из первоисточников и наставлений учителей, невозможно быть практиком ваджраяны , не получив тантрического посвящения. Гуру ваджраяны , не передающий посвящений- не очень стыкуется... так что отсюда и претензии. 
А табличка ваша хороша  :Smilie:

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Александр С (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (17.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> медитации некоторых идамов


 Паш, уточни пожалуйста, что ты имел ввиду?

----------


## Гьялцен

> А, ну да, проверка учителя. Ну что ж, я считаю, что этот этап мной пройден, меня все в моем учителе устраивает. Че делать-то будем? Выковыривать заблудших из цепких лап "необуддистов"? Такое впечатление, что все ЖС уже освобождены, остались только "товарищи из АП"  и изголодавшиеся бодхисаттвы, желающие их немедленно наставить на путь истинный  Куру, пойми, если у людей есть учитель, они пройдут этот путь с ним, а не с теми кто его критикует.


Тут опять же есть нюанс. Проверка учителя должна производиться до того, как мы решаем стать учениками данного гуру и получаем от него посвящения и (или) личные наставления. Проверка после этого этапа бессмысленна. .

----------

куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Но как нам известно из первоисточников и наставлений учителей, невозможно быть практиком ваджраяны , не получив тантрического посвящения.


Да не, почему, вроде как и можно. "Уровень сутры" или типа того это называется. Без тантр. Или я опять всё перепутал?

----------


## Гьялцен

> Паш, уточни пожалуйста, что ты имел ввиду?


Я хотел сказать, что Оле передает лунги на практики некоторых божеств, таких как Будда Медицины, Амитаба, Ченрези- но либо путем передачи только мантры, либо  способом проведения совместной медитации во главе с Оле как ведущим по-английски (с переводом). Тоже самое и с медитацией на 8-го Кармапу- Оле проводит совместную медитацию в свободном стиле, не следуя тексту садханы, а объяснения нужно получать у учпутов вроде Войтека. То есть называется лунгом, когда например медитация Амитабы из предполагаемого тибетского источника содержит только мантру (которая только одна и передается), а все остальное на русском. 
Интересно, год назад я случайно попал на медитацию с художницей Марианной из Бельгии в Кунпене, так она проводила медитацию Белой Тары "в стиле Оле" как ведущая на английском. После чего сказала, вы тоже можете делать эту медитацию. На мой вопрос, считать ли это лунгом, Марианна уточнила, что лунг на садхану или ванг нужно получать у тибетских учителей, а она дает не лунг, а "переживание".

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Всё чаще звучит на страницах форума словечко "переживание". Предлагаю приписывать в скобочках санскритский\тибецкий\пали эквивалент, а не то всё что угодно можно понять ненароком.




> а она дает не лунг, а "переживание".


В топку такие передачи и переживания. Перевод с тибетского и внесения изменений в садханы - это постановка себя на место составителей и переводчиков этих самых садхан. Очень сильный ахтунг, товарищи. Советую валить из ККОНАП.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

Фриц, вот у Богдо-гегена садханы полностью переведены на русский (кроме мантры), их тоже в топку? 
А у Марианны вроде полномочия есть от учителя, Гелека Ринпоче.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Оле передает лунги на практики некоторых божеств, таких как Будда Медицины, Амитаба, Ченрези- но либо путем передачи только мантры, либо способом проведения совместной медитации во главе с Оле как ведущим по-английски (с переводом). Тоже самое и с медитацией на 8-го Кармапу- Оле проводит совместную медитацию в свободном стиле, не следуя тексту садханы, а объяснения нужно получать у учпутов вроде Войтека


 я конечно не великий эксперт в области тантры.
 Но тут полная наразбериха ИМХО с вышеупомянутями пердачами.

 Хорошо помню, что книжечка с практикой  Ченрези сопровождалаь следующими пояснениями Оле-эту практику я получил у Калу Римпоче , она с стиле сутры, и её могут практиковать все.
 Амитабху и Будду медицины в центрах АП без всяких передач и лунгов практикуют. Хотя по внешнему ввиду они напоминают Крия-тантру.
 А учитывая, что наставления по ним дают учпуты, то я всёж не рискнул бы сии действия называть-*передачей практиков идамов*

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Сложно сказать за Богдо-гэгэна. Смотря кто переводил, если он, то можно, а если те кто не достиг архатства, то я бы поостерёгся такое брать - переводить должен тот, кто 100%но знает путь и плод этой садханы, т.е. нужно быть как минимум махасиддха. Наверняка Богдо-гэгэн даёт два варианта - оригинал и на русском как опция в режиме лайт.




> Фриц, вот у Богдо-гегена садханы полностью переведены на русский (кроме мантры), их тоже в топку?


А хотя что я политкорректничаю и скромничаю? )) Да, их тоже в топку, если речь не идёт о просто переводе для понимания. Палийский канон до сих пор с пали не переводят, и всё рецитируют на пали, хотя на Ланке и в Тайланде были (и говорят даже есть) архаты которые могли переводить. А вы говорите садханы.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

В медитации Будды Медицины написано, что Оле получил ее от ламы Чечу. Раньше (не знаю, как сейчас) Оле проводил ее на каждой лекции. 
На Амитабу на пхове медитируют - начитывание мантры и все дела. 
НО- хотелось бы видеть тибетский оригинал (с Ченрезигом понятно, раньше в центрах Оле и тибетская садхана делалась).

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> А хотя что я политкорректничаю и скромничаю? )) Да, их тоже в топку, если речь не идёт о просто переводе для понимания. Палийский канон до сих пор с пали не переводят, и всё рецитируют на пали, хотя на Ланке и в Тайланде были (и говорят даже есть) архаты которые могли переводить. А вы говорите садханы.


Согласен... тем более на европейских языках нет эквивалента тибетскому коллетивному распеванию- при переводе отсутствуют мелодии, каждый читает кто в лес кто по дрова- ритм отсутствует, когда один ведущий - остальные не участвуют. Нечем заменить тибетские садханы. 
пусть остается как было...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Согласен... тем более на европейских языках нет эквивалента тибетскому коллетивному распеванию- при переводе отсутствуют мелодии, каждый читает кто в лес кто по дрова- ритм отсутствует, когда один ведущий - остальные не участвуют. Нечем заменить тибетские садханы. 
> пусть остается как было...


Трунгпа Ринпоче почти все садханы перевел на английский (правда, прибежище, вроде, не стал переводить). Хотя, он, конечно, был ваджрачарьей (титул, который ему дал ЕС 16 Кармапа), но все-таки...

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Понятно теперь откуда в сети сплошь и рядом "переживания".)))

----------


## Гьялцен

> Трунгпа Ринпоче почти все садханы перевел на английский (правда, прибежище, вроде, не стал переводить). Хотя, он, конечно, был ваджрачарьей (титул, который ему дал ЕС 16 Кармапа), но все-таки...


А как у него коллективно практика проводится, тоже с одним ведущим?

----------


## andykh

> Тут опять же есть нюанс. Проверка учителя должна производиться до того, как мы решаем стать учениками данного гуру и получаем от него посвящения и (или) личные наставления. Проверка после этого этапа бессмысленна. .


Так уже ж грамотные товарищи объяснили  :Smilie:  Не даются в АП ни посвящения, ни личные наставления - только "пустота есть вакуум, вакуум есть пустота" и "какой Кармапа настоящий". И Терентьев опять же подтверждает, а он авторитетный источник. Махамудра не такая, потому что в книжке по-другому написано (по другому - это когда другими словами и запятые не так, как в Ламриме, желательно другой школы) 
Опять же в КК мясо едят, бывает и прямо в центрах, представляете?, осталось только найти цитату, что это несовместимо с практикой Ваджраяны и принятием посвящений - а за этим дело не станет, мне кажется. Ну если у кого-то такая реакция при встрече с реальностью, то я - пас.

----------

Марица (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Не юродствуйте, andykh.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Трунгпа Ринпоче почти все садханы перевел на английский (правда, прибежище, вроде, не стал переводить). Хотя, он, конечно, был ваджрачарьей (титул, который ему дал ЕС 16 Кармапа), но все-таки...


Марпа перевел на тибетский тексты тантр. И что то не заметно в намтаре того же Милы или Речунгпы, что кто то рвал волосы на попе по поводу "божественного санскрита" и "уникальных мелодий".
...
По поводу Ваджраяны и некоторых лунгов... Нендро в Кагью (Камцанг, Друкпа и т.д.) называется Нендро Махамудры. Давать его и комментировать при соответствующем разрешении Гуру может не только Ваджрачарья.  А там есть и практика Ваджрасаттвы, и гуру-йога. Прецеденты подобным передачам есть не только в Карма-Кагью.

----------

GROM (17.06.2009), Дондог (03.04.2011), Иилья (17.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Объявление.
Организации для перевода садхан требуются русскоязычные переводчики* с тибетского, махасиддхи уровня Марпы, со стажем не менее 3-х лет. Иногородние обеспечиваются жильём и питанием.

*наличие высш. филологического образования обязательно

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Тексты садхан, которые принес Речунгпа (санскрит не знал) от Типупы (Гьягар), переводил уже не Марпа.

*народ про высшее филологическое просто не слышал

----------


## куру хунг

> Махамудра не такая, потому что в книжке по-другому написано (по другому - это когда другими словами и запятые не так, как в Ламриме, желательно другой школы)


 Ну вот к примеру andykh , два отрывка из наставлений по Махамудре.
 По второй йоге(ступени), так же называемой лхатонг, випашьяна.

 Прочитай сравни, неужели для тебя они только "запятыми" отличаются? 


 Оле Нидал. "Великая печать" стр. 24




> " Далее-ступень, называемая "отсутствие притворства". Здесь мы прекращаем игры, прикидываться и бессмысленно себя вести, поскольку видим, насколько всё само по себе неповторимо, и всё поддельное падает под стол."




 Гарчен Римпоче "Махамудра Джигтен Сумгона" стр.56




> " Итак, при выполнении этой медитации, нужно сохраняя внимательность и осознанность, просто присутствовать в текущем моменте. Будьте в присутствии. Узнавайте покой и присутствие ума, когда есть движение, пусть оно будет; когда ум пребывает в покое, просто оставайтесь в медитации покоя. Но иногда, когда мы медитируем, применяя этот метод, вдруг возникает мысль. Она приходит и вы теряете осознанность.. Вы на неё отвлекаетесь. Например, вы начинаете о ком то думать: "Какой хороший человек, просто замечательный"- или о другом человеке: "А этот совсем никудышний". Так мысли продолжают сменять одна другую. А через некоторое время вы спохватываетесь:"Да ведь я увлёкся этими мыслями". В этом состоянии вы не замечаете, что о чём то думаете, поэтому будьте осмотрительны, что бы такого не происходило.. Когда такое случается, мы создаём карму и закладываем её семен....
>  Поэтому, что бы такого не происходило, сохраняйте в этот момент внимательность и направляйте его на свою мысль, когда она возникает. Если вы думаете: "Этот человек хороший", то , как только эта мысль возникла, просто оставьте ум в состоянии расслабленности. Не углубляйте эту мысль. Это значит: не будете к ней привязаны. Если возникает мысль: "Это плохо", то просто в момент её возникновения просто осознавайте её наличие. Не питайте ненависти, не следуйте за мыслью-просто присутствуйте в этом моменте...."


 Я также обращаюсь в почтенной публике читающей этот тред.
 Скажите мне, неужели возможно изтаких воот поучений ОН хоть как то понять лхатонг/випашьяну?

 Щас набью ещё, как он описывает другие стадии Махамудры.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Fat (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> *народ про высшее филологическое просто не слышал


Его и не было. Его придумали лоцавы и прочие Марпы на базе санскрита по ходу перевода учитывая свой опыт и достижения. Тот язык который мы видим в садханах и текстах тибетцы почти не знают.
Русскоязычные и теперь уже датские (читай польские ыыы) Миларепы с Марпами пока мест ничего кроме переживаний не реализовали, что мы и видим в переводах. 
В топку такие садханы и таких учителей.

зы даже буряты за триста лет не рискнули что-либо переводить на бурятский при наличии махасиддхов. Только сейчас на волне незалежности что-то там вроде пытаются в Иволгинском делать, если я правильно понял. Чувствуется будда Майтрея будет поляком или датчанином.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

Оле Нидал. "Великая печать" стр. 24




> В качестве третьего уровня следует "один вкус".
>  Переживающий осознаёт сам себя за переживаниями, и вневременное зеркало узнаёт себя за отражениями, которые в нём появляются.. Даже тот, кто не занимается медитацией, переживает порой это состояние, когда ум равняется сияющему пространству. Стремление столь многих людей к сильным переживаниям показывает , как важна и истинна самовозникающая радость.
> 
> 
>  Последней ступени досталось шутливое название, поскольку нельзя описывать с серьёзной миной состояние, сутью которого является высшее исполнение. Эта ступень называется "немедитация" и означает "неусилие"; больше нечего достигать. Ощущение 10000 вольт в каждой клетке тела, и мир воспринимается через вибрацию каждого атома, помимо обычных органов чувств

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Всё переживает но недоживает. ыыыы)))

----------


## Legba

> Фриц, вот у Богдо-гегена садханы полностью переведены на русский (кроме мантры), их тоже в топку?


Не совсем так. Садханы, действительно, переведены. Однако Ринпоче весьма настоятельно рекомендует читать именно на тибетском, хотя-бы в транскрипции. Причем - длинные версии садхан (по крайней мере - новичкам). Коллективные практики - Чод Цог и т.д., также делаются исключительно на тибетском. А собственно Чод - вообще хрен переведешь. Я лично спрашивал у Ринпоче, можно ли читать садхану по русски (тибетского, к стыду своему, не знаю). Ринпоче выразился в том смысле, что теоретически это, конечно, возможно. Но он лично русского не знает, а потому проверить перевод - не может. Поэтому - лучше по тибетски.
Тем не менее, например в центрах FPMT некоторые тексты читают в переводе... Однако, Лама Еше и Лама Сопа английским владеют, посему вроде и проблем нет. Хотя коллективные практики - Гуру Пуджу, к примеру, опять таки, делают на тибетском.




> В любом случае, это ведь критерии Учителя Ваджраяны - то бишь для крутых учеников...
> 
> Выходит, все же критерий "мощи" Учителя как практика,- субъективный?


Я имел ввиду - не это. Критерии вполне объективны. Однако на лично моем уровне не так важно, обладает ли Учитель качествами Учителя именно Тантры, поскольку я не являюсь подходящим сосудом. Профессор факультета ВМК МГУ - это объективный критерий. Но если у кого-то нелады с таблицей умножения - не обязательно, чтобы ее объяснял именно профессор МГУ.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## GROM

Странный всё таки форум этот.
Когда то,меня забанили за критику замозванца по имени Трактунг.Вот где действительно человек на букву "м",и ачарьей себя объявил,и линию выдумал,и т.д. и т.п.
А тут сам модератор выкатил такую тему,и она живёт!Живёт видимо на благо всех живых существ  :Smilie:

----------

PampKin Head (17.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (17.06.2009), Аньезка (17.06.2009), Марица (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А как у него коллективно практика проводится, тоже с одним ведущим?


Этого не знаю. Надо у последователей Шамбалы спросить - на этом форуме есть несколько.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Марпа перевел на тибетский тексты тантр. И что то не заметно в намтаре того же Милы или Речунгпы, что кто то рвал волосы на попе по поводу "божественного санскрита" и "уникальных мелодий".


Это да. Но в связи с этим вопрос - кто передаст лунг на практику на русском? Многие учителя советуют читать сначала по тибетски, нараспев, а потом - на родном языке для лучшего понимания.

----------


## Fritz

> Хотя коллективные практики - Гуру Пуджу, к примеру, опять таки, делают на тибетском.


Ещё бы. Это элемент почитания всех учителей линии - пользоваться именно тем тектом который составил учитель всех учителей твоего учителя. Мощнейшее благословение получается..как это...энергетика, во.




> Но он лично русского не знает, а потому проверить перевод - не может. Поэтому - лучше по тибетски.


У меня возник вопрос  - те кто делегировал ОН на учительство и прочее что ОН делает каким либо образом проверяли его, была какая-то экспертиза? До участия в этом треде я думал что Оле просто необычный учитель Сутры со своими оригинальными методами хорошо доступными мозгу европейских динозавров из Польши. А теперь я склонен думать, что между Оле и его командой и Олегом Мужчилем разница невелика и она всё сокращается к нулю.

----------


## GROM

–" и всякого рода профанации и попытки манипулирования общественным сознанием под вывеской буддизма для меня неприемлемы. "

Вопрос к г-ну.Терентьеву,откуда выкопан термин "общественное сознание"?Это из сутр или тантр?
Я серьёзно,мне просто интересно.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Многие учителя советуют читать сначала по тибетски, нараспев, а потом - на родном языке для лучшего понимания.


и это лучше всего обнаруживает "две большие разницы". Потому что на родных  языках происходит  "спотыкач"- это даже отдаленно не напоминает пуджу. Что это такое, я затрудняюсь ответить, но только не пуджа.

----------


## Fritz

> Вопрос к г-ну.Терентьеву,откуда выкопан термин "общественное сознание"?Это из сутр или тантр?


На вопрос будет отвечать Фриц. Друзь вышел.

- Скорее, это из Сутр, да и из Тантр тоже. "Общественное сознание" формируется индивидуальной кармой, элемент лока, набор общих для большинства ЖС названий, дискурс короче.

----------

Гьялцен (17.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Махамудра не такая, потому что в книжке по-другому написано (по другому - это когда другими словами и запятые не так, как в Ламриме, желательно другой школы).


Нет. Сравните опус Нидала с книгами кагьюпинских учителей по махамудре. От Кармап до Чогьяма Трунгпы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это да. Но в связи с этим вопрос - кто передаст лунг на практику на русском? Многие учителя советуют читать сначала по тибетски, нараспев, а потом - на родном языке для лучшего понимания.


У нас не так... Лунг на тибетском, комментарии на английском. Потом просьба Гуру перевести и практиковать на русском.

Без всяких косоглазий с использованием подстрочников. (кста, на русском слышится со стороны как старославянский речитатив)

----------


## Fritz

А почему не попросить Гуру практиковать сразу уж на арамейском, а? Попробуйте, он оценит эту просьбу.
Пионэрские речёвки больше всего слышатся со стороны как речитатив старославянский.

----------

Гьялцен (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему не попросить Гуру практиковать сразу уж на арамейском, а? Попробуйте, он оценит эту просьбу.
> Пионэрские речёвки больше всего слышатся со стороны как речитатив старославянский.


Не мы Гуру просили, а Гуру просил нас практиковать таким образом.  С пояснением, что человеку следует практиковать на родном для него языке и выражением удивления, что где-то не так.

----------

GROM (17.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Кто Гуру у нас? Если не секрет.




> Потом просьба Гуру перевести и практиковать на русском.


Великий и могучий. Это предложение можно понять диаметрально противоположно двояко. А вы говорите садханы.

----------


## куру хунг

> У меня возник вопрос  - те кто делегировал ОН на учительство и прочее что ОН делает каким либо образом проверяли его, была какая-то экспертиза? До участия в этом треде я думал что Оле просто необычный учитель Сутры со своими оригинальными методами хорошо доступными мозгу европейских динозавров из Польши. А теперь я склонен думать, что между Оле и его командой и Олегом Мужчилем разница невелика и она всё сокращается к нулю.


 "Махамудрить" Оле начал уже после смерти 16 Кармапы, который и *делегировал Оле на учительство*.
 После его ухода началась , как принято говорить "эпоха безвременья", регентам не до Оле было. Они там власть делили и право нахождения Кармап.
 Потом, когда Шамар оказался в одиночестве, ему нужна была поддержка в противостоянии с другими регентами по определению следующего Кармапы,
 он (Шамар) так же письменно подтвердил(знаменитые верительные грамоты) право Оле доносит европейцам Дхарму(но про Махамудру там ничего не было).
 Шамару на тот момент, так  же явно было не до экспертиз Оле на предмет знания Дхармы.  Политика была куда важнее.
 На кону было наследие Кармапы(по некоторым данным до 200 000 000 млн. долл.)

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Fritz (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## andykh

> Нет. Сравните опус Нидала с книгами кагьюпинских учителей по махамудре. От Кармап до Чогьяма Трунгпы.


Вы понимаете, Дмитрий, здесь отсутствует предмет спора, я пытался донести это куру хунгу, но он отказался понять.

Вы говорите: я прочел русский перевод - "Лама Оле Нидал. Великая Печать. Комментарий к строфам таким-то 3го Кармапы". Также вы прочли, скажем, русский перевод "Махамудра, рассеивающая тьму неведения"  9го Кармапы и, допустим, главу о Махамудре из оригинала Cutting-Through Spiritual Materialism Чогьяма Трунгпы. Говорю именно об этих текстах, потому что я  их тоже читал. Далее вы говорите "Я вижу несоответствия. Все три текста заявляют что ведут речь об одном и том же предмете, но все тексты делают это по-разному, причем я могу усмотреть общее в текстах №2 и №3, а текст №1 говорит совершенно другое,  и я не могу увидеть ничего общего с остальным". Я достаточно аккуратно изложил ваш аргумент? Так вот, я с ним не спорю, я не могу спорить с тем, что происходит в вашем мышлении, это бессмысленно  :Smilie:  Далее Вы делаете вывод - "Оле Нидал не понимает о чем он пишет, поскольку другие авторы пишут об этом по-другому, и я их понимаю, а его - нет". Здесь уже появляется натяжка, вы не находите? Вы почему-то считаете что об этом предмете должно писать именно так, как в №2 и №3 (читай- как вам понятно, или привычно, или "традиционно", подберите любое слово). 
Я не спорю и с этим вашим выводом, это бессмысленно по вышеизложенным причинам. И вот далее вы выносите на публику отточенный тезис - "Оле Нидал не учитель Махамудры" с вышеперечисленными аргументами. Обратите внимание на переход от "не понимает" до "не учитель" - он тоже произошел где-то в процессе. И тут я вам (ну не вам, куру хунгу на самом деле) и отвечаю, что вообще-то говоря, возможен другой взгляд на найденное вами "противоречие". Даже несколько.
Люди могут считать О.Нидала учителем Махамудры, даже зная об этом противоречии.
Оно для них может быть несущественным - "мало что пишут в книгах". Некоторые не видят в текстах этого противоречия. Некоторые видят это противоречие и пытаются решить его обратившись к автору книги. Некоторые таким образом решают. Некоторые-нет. И т.д. и т.п. Вопрос ведь вот в чем - мнение людей об обсуждаемом предмете весьма субъективно, ваше - в том числе  :Smilie:  Соответствие облекаемым в слова идеям более ранним словам является обязательным условием "авторитетности" далеко не для всех. В конце концов, "Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова, полагайся на мудрость, а не на концепции" - есть и такое мнение. 
Закругляюсь  :Smilie:  Все что я пытался куру объяснить, но так и не смог - что да, выводы из чтения текстов можно сделать какие угодно. Но поделившись этими выводами с другими, не ожидайте, что они будут приняты и вообще восприняты, поскольку в данном конкретном случае за ними не стоит никакой авторитет, вы уж простите. Ваше мнение против другого мнения, а все "доказательства" - они доказательства только для вас. Таким образом, вся эта деятельность лишена малейшего смысла. Некоторым она смешна. Некоторые люди даже говорят, что она вредна. Может быть, кто-то считает что она полезна, но я таких людей пока не встречал.

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Странный всё таки форум этот.
> Когда то,меня забанили за критику замозванца по имени Трактунг.Вот где действительно человек на букву "м",и ачарьей себя объявил,и линию выдумал,и т.д. и т.п.
> А тут сам модератор выкатил такую тему,и она живёт!Живёт видимо на благо всех живых существ


 Гы-гы... видимо то же кто то *спасая галактику* :Embarrassment: , задолбал модераторов жалобами. 
 Да как он смеет смерд трогать моего гуру, руки прочь от Учителя, модераторы , ау, что дееться то , он ранит моё сердце, душа уже кровью обливается, сил моих нет смотреть на это безобразие, хулителя к стенке !!!! :Cry:

----------


## лесник

> На кону было наследие Кармапы(по некоторым данным до 200 000 000 млн. долл.)


Откуда у него такие деньги? И откуда такие данные? Мне кажется, если даже продать все имущество тибетского буддизма, таких денег не наберешь.

----------


## Fritz

> На кону было наследие Кармапы(по некоторым данным до 200 000 000 млн. долл.)


А-а, ну  терь-то всё понятно - язык математики самый понятный и универсальный. С арифметики-то и надо было начинать.
Если не знаешь кто прав кто виноват - погляди как текут деньги и кто какое русло для них роет.




> Мне кажется, если даже продать все имущество тибетского буддизма


Да, нолики странные конечно у Куру, но если штучки три-шесть отнять, то всё равно достойно, можно и поработать за это.
Имущество ватиканского христианства нет желания попродавать?)))) Или хотя бы пооценивать.))))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> *Далее Вы делаете вывод - "Оле Нидал не понимает о чем он пишет, поскольку другие авторы пишут об этом по-другому, и я их понимаю, а его - нет".* Здесь уже появляется натяжка, вы не находите? Вы почему-то считаете что об этом предмете должно писать именно так, как в №2 и №3 (читай- как вам понятно, или привычно, или "традиционно", подберите любое слово).


Специально выделил жирным шрифтом вашу фразу, которая является не чем иным, как подтасовкой и грубой *манипуляцией* (возвращаю любимое слово).  :Smilie: 

Я такого вывода не делал! Мой вывод звучит совсем иначе. Я *понимаю* и других авторов, и Нидала (не дебил всё-таки). И, сравнивая уровень и содержание наставлений, вижу, что тибетские учителя тоже излагают учение *по-разному*, но во всей полноте и без искажений; Нидал же, мягко говоря, скачет по верхам. Причём наставления Кармап, Трунгпы, Чокьи Нима Ринпоче (сравните его комментарий к стихам Кармапы III с нидаловским) не только точны и исчерпывающи - они реально помогают разобраться с путаницей в практике и голове. Чего не скажешь о книгах Нидала. И для меня реальная практика началась только тогда, когда от агиток Нидала (когда-то зачитанных до дыр с полным доверием и благоговением) я перешёл к чтению серьёзной литературы по тибетскому буддизму. И сразу стало ясно, что почём. Но это совсем другая история.

----------

Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Откуда у него такие деньги? И откуда такие данные? Мне кажется, если даже продать все имущество тибетского буддизма, таких денег не наберешь.


 Недвижимость по всему миру, в т. ч. в Штатах.
 Ему очень много жертвовали. В основном богатые азиаты.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), лесник (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Ну во-первых потому что мне, патологически не нравится когда людей вводят в заблуждения.
>  Во-вторых люди должны иметь свободу выбора. В том числе и сравнивать разные тексты по Дхарме, и приходить своим умом, какая более соответствует канону, истине если угодно.


Куру, мы тут с тобой без обиняков, это хорошо  :Smilie:  
Вот скажи, ты в свете вышесказанного как отнесешься, если я, скажем, создам тут тему
"Вниманию Вовы Л. и всех из Самье Линг! Вас вводят в заблуждение!", и цитаты из Томека или там ламы Шри? Твое мнение, я так понимаю, что это было бы правильно, это свобода выбора. Иначе получаются двойные стандарты.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Куру, мы тут с тобой без обиняков, это хорошо  
> Вот скажи, ты в свете вышесказанного как отнесешься, если я, скажем, создам тут тему
> "Вниманию Вовы Л. и всех из Самье Линг! Вас вводят в заблуждение!", и цитаты из Томека или там ламы Шри? Твое мнение, я так понимаю, что это было бы правильно, это свобода выбора. Иначе получаются двойные стандарты.


Создавайте. 
Что еще за "лама" Шри? Тот самый неугомонный истец, судебных дел мастер, сторонник определения подлинности Кармапы в суде?

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру, мы тут с тобой без обиняков, это хорошо  
> Вот скажи, ты в свете вышесказанного как отнесешься, если я, скажем, создам тут тему
> "Вниманию Вовы Л. и всех из Самье Линг! Вас вводят в заблуждение!", и цитаты из Томека или там ламы Шри? Твое мнение, я так понимаю, что это было бы правильно, это свобода выбора. Иначе получаются двойные стандарты.


 Да конечно же, а как иначе.

 Только, потом выложенные аргументы нужно подтверждать в полемике.
 Без всяких истерик, без взываний к модераторам(моего ламу оскорбляют), без упрёков в нарушении самай... и т. д.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

andykh, а попробуйте. Если Вас не сразу забанят и возникнет какая-никакая дискуссия, то будет интересно почитать аргументацию, новую инфу да и просто получше в чём-то разобраться. Смелее.)))

----------


## Гьялцен

> andykh, а попробуйте. Если Вас не сразу забанят и возникнет какая-никакая дискуссия, то будет интересно почитать аргументацию, новую инфу да и просто получше в чём-то разобраться. Смелее.)))


Да инфа все та же . "Жулики фореве".

----------


## Tiop

> 200 000 000 млн. долл.


)))))))))))))))))))))))))

000 - здесь ещё миллионы, дальше - 000 - уже миллиарды ( :EEK!: ), а вот дальше - 200 - пошли триллионы !!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Бюджет США-2008 = $2 трлн. 941 млрд.

Согласно проекту бюджета США на 2008 год, *размер валового внутреннего продукта* *США* составил $*14.7* трлн. !  :Smilie: 

http://www.rol.ru/news/misc/news/07/09/28_030.htm

----------

Legba (17.06.2009), Вова Л. (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## andykh

> Специально выделил жирным шрифтом вашу фразу, которая является не чем иным, как подтасовкой и грубой *манипуляцией* (возвращаю любимое слово).


Серьезное обвинение, надо что-то делать  :Smilie: 
ОК, "..., мне не нравится, как излагает Нидал, я нахожу *для себя* более полезными №2 и №3". Так пойдет? Можете даже убрать "не нравится", я имел в виду что вам как филологу может не нравиться русский перевод, я от него тоже не в восторге.




> ... И для меня реальная практика началась только тогда, когда от агиток Нидала (когда-то зачитанных до дыр с полным доверием и благоговением) я перешёл к чтению серьёзной литературы по тибетскому буддизму. И всё сразу стало ясно. Но это совсем другая история.


О, я рад за вас, серьезно. Но с выводом-то как быть? Получается, что на самом деле вывод не "Оле Нидал - не учитель Махамудры", а "Оле Нидал не смог объяснить *мне* Махамудру". Большая разница.

----------


## куру хунг

> )))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> 000 - здесь ещё миллионы, дальше - 000 - уже миллиарды (), а вот дальше - 200 - пошли триллионы !!! 
> 
> Бюджет США-2008 = $2 трлн. 941 млрд.
> 
> Согласно проекту бюджета США на 2008 год, *размер валового внутреннего продукта* *США* составил $*14.7* трлн. ! 
> 
> http://www.rol.ru/news/misc/news/07/09/28_030.htm


 Пардонс... извиняюсь описочка, естественно 200 000 000 долл.

----------


## Legba

> Но с выводом-то как быть? Получается, что на самом деле вывод не "Оле Нидал - не учитель Махамудры", а "Оле Нидал не смог объяснить *мне* Махамудру". Большая разница.


Не такая уж и большая, если вдуматься...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> [11] должен уметь обучать учеников подходящими для *каждого* из них способами;

----------

куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

О!О!О! Как все оживились! "Открывай! Давай!" Бои без правил!
Провокаторы  :Smilie:  Ну да, меня ж забанят, не вас  :Smilie:  Не буду, не надейтесь  :Smilie: 




> andykh, а попробуйте. Если Вас не сразу забанят и возникнет какая-никакая дискуссия, то будет интересно почитать аргументацию, новую инфу да и просто получше в чём-то разобраться. Смелее.)))


Там инфо 2002 года. Если для вас это "новое", могу ПСнуть, надо?




> Создавайте. 
> Что еще за "лама" Шри? Тот самый неугомонный истец, судебных дел мастер, сторонник определения подлинности Кармапы в суде?


Да, тот самый. А также распространитель "открывающих глаза" DVD, жертва нападений хулиганов из тибетской диаспоры, ученик 16го Кармапы и дипломированный мастер ритуалов. И чем так сразу "лама" в кавычках? Ну считает тибетцев расистами, но у них же там в Индии свобода слова.

куру, что значит "потом выложенные аргументы нужно подтверждать в полемике"? Так как вы или всерьез?  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

В который раз уже удивляюсь как грамотно удаётся пиариться Нидалу!  :Smilie: 
Так скоро дойдёт до рекламы на центральных тв каналах ,и щитах в центре Москвы со слоганом:
   Почему Терентьеву больно познавать Нидала?
   или 
   1000 вольт махамудры Оле Нидала случайно ударили Терентьева,но он выжил!
   или
   Куда ведет "Алмазный путь" Оле Нидала?Терентьев-репортаж из тупика!
 :Smilie:

----------

andykh (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но с выводом-то как быть? Получается, что на самом деле вывод не "Оле Нидал - не учитель Махамудры", а "Оле Нидал не смог объяснить *мне* Махамудру". Большая разница.


Ну почему же? Опять говорю: не надо делать за меня выводы. Мой вывод как раз первый, потому что нельзя успешно объяснить другим то, в чём сам не разобрался.

----------


## куру хунг

> О, я рад за вас, серьезно. Но с выводом-то как быть? Получается, что на самом деле вывод не "Оле Нидал - не учитель Махамудры", а "Оле Нидал не смог объяснить *мне* Махамудру". Большая разница.



 Поймите andykh, можно конечно пытаться объяснять Махамудру, но толку от этого, кому объясняют ноль целых хрен десятых.

 Махамудра-это практика в первую очередь. И как её практиковать описываеться в наставлениях по 4-ом йогам Махамудры. Иногда каждая ступень ещё может делиться на 2-3 ступени. И к каждой их них вполне конкретные наставления, как работать с умом. Пример я привёл из Джигтен Сумгона.
 У Оле этих наставлений попросту-* нет*.

 В книге Нидала "Великая печать", есть всё что угодно, кроме этих наставлений. Более менее рассказано про четыре мысли. А в остальном на 95 % -поток сознания, что вижу и о том говорю, и не имеющих никакого отношения к Махамудре. 
 5%-это попытки описать словами состояние Махамудры. Но учитывая неуклюжие и корявые переводы в АП. То пользы от прочтения этой книги, как средства для практики Махамудры-практически никакой.
 Разве что быть стимулом для поиска иных источников.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Fat (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (17.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> И для меня реальная практика началась только тогда, когда от агиток Нидала (когда-то зачитанных до дыр с полным доверием и благоговением) я перешёл к чтению серьёзной литературы по тибетскому буддизму. И сразу стало ясно, что почём. Но это совсем другая история.


Ох!Боюсь дождёмся того момента когда Намкаю Норбу ринпоче с его дзогченом неуставным тоже достанется от Димы Кармапенко освоившего новый этап серьёзности на пути :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> В который раз уже удивляюсь как грамотно удаётся пиариться Нидалу! 
> Так скоро дойдёт до рекламы на центральных тв каналах ,и щитах в центре Москвы со слоганом:
>    Почему Терентьеву больно познавать Нидала?
>    или 
>    1000 вольт махамудры Оле Нидала случайно ударили Терентьева,но он выжил!
>    или
>    Куда ведет "Алмазный путь" Оле Нидала?Терентьев-репортаж из тупика!


 Ах таки и расшифровал агентуру, а каков Гром то у нас.
 Да каюсь-я двойной агент.
 Помимо дачки на Байкале от гелукпинцев, за пиар АП и Он лично у Нидала выторговал себе на старость особнячок в Амстердаме. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fritz

Не достанется, врядли. ННР называет большинство вещей своими именами и никуда не примазывается, особенно к баблу.  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Ох!Боюсь дождёмся того момента когда Намкаю Норбу ринпоче с его дзогченом неуставным тоже достанется от Димы Кармапенко освоившего новый этап серьёзности на пути


Хамство и глупость. Именно книги Ринпоче когда-то пробили первую брешь в стене моего нидаловского сектантства. Уровень очевиден.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Махамудра-это практика в первую очередь. И как её практиковать описываеться в наставлениях по 4-ом йогам Махамудры. Иногда каждая ступень ещё может делиться на 2-3 ступени. И к каждой их них вполне конкретные наставления, как работать с умом. Пример я привёл из Джигтен Сумгона.
>  .


каждая из 4-х йог может делиться на 4 ступени, 4*4= 16 йог.

----------

куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Не достанется, врядли. ННР называет большинство вещей своими именами и никуда не примазывается, особенно к баблу.


Ага,Нидал значит "примазывается"  в своём нон-стоп марафоне к баблу.
Таким образом Намкая Норбу ринпоче запросто можно обвинить в создании мировой ДО,потом посчитать гары по всей земле и т.п.
Да чего уже мелочиться,пусть Куру подобьёт имущество Его Святейшества Далай Ламы и станет ясно,"кто здесь самый главный анархист".

----------


## Гьялцен

> Да, тот самый. А также распространитель "открывающих глаза" DVD, )


Где можно эти ДВД приобрести? Серьезно, заинтересовался. Я так понимаю, там все на тему Кармап.

----------


## GROM

> Хамство и глупость. Именно книги Ринпоче когда-то пробили первую брешь в стене моего нидаловского сектантства. Уровень очевиден.


Преданный забеспокоился? :Smilie: 
Это пока что уровень очевиден,а я вот знаю бывших учеников Намкая Норбу ринпоче которые очень критично настроены были к нему после того как "вышли" из под Его линии.Правда у них хватило мудрости не критиковать того у кого они учились.

Конечно хамство,конечно глупость,вся эта тема на БФ и есть хамство и глупость!
Потому как пользы от таких обличений никакой,а вред очевиден.

----------

Аньезка (17.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Ага,Нидал значит "примазывается" в своём нон-стоп марафоне к баблу.
> Таким образом Намкая Норбу ринпоче запросто можно обвинить в создании мировой ДО,потом посчитать гары по всей земле и т.п.
> Да чего уже мелочиться,пусть Куру подобьёт имущество Его Святейшества Далай Ламы и станет ясно,"кто здесь самый главный анархист".


А в чём вина, в чём можно обвинить? Он же не говорит что он от Ньинмапа и не выбирает никого, наоборот, он говорит только о своих терма и вообще где-то я читал что он  себя буддистом-то и не позиционирует, если не ошибаюсь. Он создал свою уникальную организацию и этого не скрывает. Нидал создал вообще непонятно что и называет это Карма-кагью, не имея никаких полномочий и качеств, и ещё лезет поучать тибетских иерархов. За 200 млн баков я готов себя Иисусом объявить по первому каналу. Я не шучу.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (17.06.2009), Норбу (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> Где можно эти ДВД приобрести? Серьезно, заинтересовался. Я так понимаю, там все на тему Кармап.


Боюсь, что нигде. У меня он есть только потому что один человек, знакомый с ламой Шри, также знаком и со мной  :Smilie: , дал переписать. В Инете этого фильма я не видел. Я не хочу об это говорить здесь, напишу вам сейчас ПС.

----------

Гьялцен (17.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> А в чём вина, в чём можно обвинить? Он же не говорит что он от Ньинмапа и не выбирает никого, наоборот, он говорит только о своих терма и вообще где-то я читал что он  себя буддистом-то и не позиционирует, если не ошибаюсь. Он создал свою уникальную организацию и этого не скрывает. Нидал создал вообще непонятно что и называет это Карма-кагью, не имея никаких полномочий и качеств, и ещё лезет поучать тибетских иерархов. За 200 млн баков я готов себя Иисусом объявить по первому каналу. Я не шучу.


Т.е. по вашему выходит что и ученики Намкая Норбу ринпоче небуддисты? :Smilie: 
Ринпоче очень много говорит о своих учителях и из нингмапы,и кагью,и сакья.Тут всё по моему очевидно.Все практики передаваемые будийские,линии передачи тоже.
п.с. слово "обвинить" мною было использовано не как указующее на некую вину,а в значении " указать" "привести в пример".

----------


## Fat

> Боюсь, что нигде. У меня он есть только потому что один человек, знакомый с ламой Шри, также знаком и со мной , дал переписать. В Инете этого фильма я не видел. Я не хочу об это говорить здесь, напишу вам сейчас ПС.


то есть они, эти ДВД, не всем открывают глаза? Для внутреннего использования?

----------


## куру хунг

Фриц, наверное ты погорячился всё ж, заявив , что Нидал примазывается к баблу.

 Он конечно ж по жизни бродяга и бессеребренник. И в пристрастиях к золотому тельцу едва ль его можно уличить.

 Да и конфликт в Карма Кагью, был инициирован не им  конечно , а Шамаром.

 Оле только воспользовался моментом. И добился от одного из  иерархов, хоть какого то подтверждения своего статуса.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), GROM (17.06.2009)

----------


## andykh

> то есть они, эти ДВД, не всем открывают глаза? Для внутреннего использования?


Они вряд ли могут кому-то открыть глаза, это была ирония о деятельности ламы Шри, он действительно их распространяет  :Smilie: 

PS. Его деятельность, кстати, очень похожа на деятельность куру хунга, только направлена в другую сторону. Куру, когда ты услышал это имя, ты "не почувствовал глубокую преданность" и т.п.?  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Т.е. по вашему выходит что и ученики Намкая Норбу ринпоче небуддисты?
> Ринпоче очень много говорит о своих учителях и из нингмапы,и кагью,и сакья.Тут всё по моему очевидно.Все практики передаваемые будийские,линии передачи тоже.
> п.с. слово "обвинить" мною было использовано не как указующее на некую вину,а в значении " указать" "привести в пример".


Мне всё равно кто ученики ННР. Я ж вроде оговорился о том что у меня инфа по слухам. Главное чтоб ученики ННР не называли себя Иисусами и не учили меня махамудре. И не хамили иерархам Гелуг и Кагью. И садханы не перводили на русский и польский продавая мне их потом как оригинальные. Пожалуй и всё. Правда несложные требования? Ученикам ННР удаётся их удовлетворить запросто. Все вопросы по взаимоотношению ННР с учениками - их личные, я даже не вижу где тут можно зацепицца. Вот когда ученики ННР полезут ЕСДЛ выбирать за 10% тогда обсудим.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Фриц, наверное ты погорячился всё ж, заявив , что Нидал примазывается к баблу.
> 
> Оле только воспользовался моментом. И добился от одного из иерархов, хоть какого то подтверждения своего статуса.


Куру, я старый солдат и уже прожил жизнь, давно утратив веру в честность, порядочность и прочее подобное. А вот в жажду и жадность всё ещё верую. Я мало знаю людей которые вот так просто отказались бы от $66 млн. (если на троих-то раскидать  :Wink:  ) - можно потом не один десяток жизней гонять на позолоченном мотике перед полным бунгало девчёнок где-нибудь в Таиланде. А поляку что, сунул стольник в зубы он и будет на тебя книжки с утра до вечера сочинять про имперскую Россию.

----------


## andykh

> Поймите andykh, можно конечно пытаться объяснять Махамудру, но толку от этого, кому объясняют ноль целых хрен десятых.
> 
>  Махамудра-это практика в первую очередь. И как её практиковать описываеться в наставлениях по 4-ом йогам Махамудры. Иногда каждая ступень ещё может делиться на 2-3 ступени. И к каждой их них вполне конкретные наставления, как работать с умом. Пример я привёл из Джигтен Сумгона.
>  У Оле этих наставлений попросту-* нет*.
> 
>  В книге Нидала "Великая печать", есть всё что угодно, кроме этих наставлений. Более менее рассказано про четыре мысли. А в остальном на 95 % -поток сознания, что вижу и о том говорю, и не имеющих никакого отношения к Махамудре. 
>  5%-это попытки описать словами состояние Махамудры. Но учитывая неуклюжие и корявые переводы в АП. То пользы от прочтения этой книги, как средства для практики Махамудры-практически никакой.
>  Разве что быть стимулом для поиска иных источников.


Я запутался, мы на "ты" или на "вы"? Вроде ж были на "ты", а тут такое отчуждение  :Smilie: 
Куру, вы ИМХО опять боретесь с ветряными мельницами. Ну с чего вы взяли, что эти наставления должны были быть в книге, рассчитаной на широкую публику? Эти наставления, которые вы упоминаете, не даются в КК АП открыто, об этом даже написано в The Way Things Are, они там упоминаются как *последний* этап практики. В КК АП вы даже наставлений по Шине не получите пока не закончите Нендро. 
Ну и делать из этого вывод - "раз не пишет, этих наставлений нет", гм, как бы покорректней выразиться... 

- Ринпоче, я прочел вашу книгу, там нет о карма-мудре, расскажите!
- Ну сначала я бы хотел обратить ваше внимание на важность зарождения Бодхичитты...
- Понятно, передачи у вас нет.

----------


## Ersh

Может закроем тему?

----------

andykh (17.06.2009), GROM (17.06.2009), Legba (17.06.2009), Tsewang Zangmo (17.06.2009), Аньезка (17.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009), Илия (17.06.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fat

> В КК АП вы даже наставлений по Шине не получите пока не закончите Нендро.


А почему? Вроде обычно как раз с шинэ и начинают....

----------


## куру хунг

> Может закроем тему?


 Можно подождать немного.
 Асанга вроде б хотел выложить здесь статью Бурдовицкой.
 После прочтения оной Тереньтьев и усомнился в буддизме АП.

----------


## Fritz

Почему бы дзэн\чань раздел не закрыть?

----------

Гьялцен (18.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> А почему? Вроде обычно как раз с шинэ и начинают....


 А это тоже интересный момент.

 Оле в кажись в "Верхом на тигре" помнится делился впечатлениями от посещения центров Чогьяма Трунгпы. И его крайне удивляло и возмущало наблюдене  практикующих шинэ.
 Он говорил что то типа-и какой в этом смысл? для начинающих это вредно, смотрят тупо на стену. И от этого, в уме практикующих, какой то эффект "белой стены" может быть.
 Где и в других местах, он несколько негативно об шинэ отзывался.
 Так, что я думаю , это новодел от Нидала  В АП не акценировать внимание практикующих на шинэ.ИМХО конечно.
 Поэтому в АП весьма плохо и знают, что такое шинэ.
 Считаеться, что это если и нужно, то в последнюю очередь для практика.

 Я правда совершенно не понимаю, как в этом случае можно реально по-буддистки практиковать?

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Алазов_Алексей (14.09.2014), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), Норбу (17.06.2009)

----------


## Galina

> Можно подождать немного.
>  Асанга вроде б хотел выложить здесь статью Бурдовицкой.
>  После прочтения оной Тереньтьев и усомнился в буддизме АП.


Е.В. Бурлацкой

----------

куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я запутался, мы на "ты" или на "вы"? Вроде ж были на "ты", а тут такое отчуждение 
> Куру, вы ИМХО опять боретесь с ветряными мельницами. Ну с чего вы взяли, что эти наставления должны были быть в книге, рассчитаной на широкую публику? Эти наставления, которые вы упоминаете, не даются в КК АП открыто, об этом даже написано в The Way Things Are, они там упоминаются как *последний* этап практики. В КК АП вы даже наставлений по Шине не получите пока не закончите Нендро. 
> Ну и делать из этого вывод - "раз не пишет, этих наставлений нет", гм, как бы покорректней выразиться... 
> 
> - Ринпоче, я прочел вашу книгу, там нет о карма-мудре, расскажите!
> - Ну сначала я бы хотел обратить ваше внимание на важность зарождения Бодхичитты...
> - Понятно, передачи у вас нет.


 andykh-мы конечно ж на "ты", эт я старый осёл, что то записался совсем вдруг на "вы" перешёл.




> Ну с чего вы взяли, что эти наставления должны были быть в книге, рассчитаной на широкую публику? Эти наставления, которые вы упоминаете, не даются в КК АП открыто, об этом даже написано в The Way Things Are, они там упоминаются как *последний* этап практики.


 А с чего ты взял, что они должны быть закрыты?

 Это абсолютно открытые наставления. У всех школ, и  в КК так же являются открытыми.
 Пример хотя бы: 

 "Махамудра рассеивающая тьму неведения" Беру Кхьенце Римпоче.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Описание:  	Астапов С.Н., Бурлацкая Е.В., Бурлацкий А.Н.
   История религий: Учеб. пособие.- М.: Дашков и К; Ростов-на-Дону: Наука-Пресс, 2007.- 254 с.: ил.- ISBN 5-91131-131-3.
Аннотация: 	Учебное пособие представляет собой научное (не богослов- ское) изложение истории известных религий мира — древних и современных, их вероучений и обрядов. Оно адресовано учителям и учащимся средних профессиональных учебных заведений, а также школьникам, гимназистам, лицеистам, всем, кто интересуется религией.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Описание:  	Астапов С.Н., Бурлацкая Е.В., Бурлацкий А.Н.
>    История религий: Учеб. пособие.- М.: Дашков и К; Ростов-на-Дону: Наука-Пресс, 2007.- 254 с.: ил.- ISBN 5-91131-131-3.
> Аннотация: 	Учебное пособие представляет собой научное (не богослов- ское) изложение истории известных религий мира — древних и современных, их вероучений и обрядов. Оно адресовано учителям и учащимся средних профессиональных учебных заведений, а также школьникам, гимназистам, лицеистам, всем, кто интересуется религией.


 Нет-не то.
 сборник "Буддизм Ваджраяны в России. История и современность". СПб.: Unlimited Space, 2009 – 576 стр.

 В нём статья Бурлацкой Е. В.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Может закроем тему?


IMHO, точно пора закрывать. А то уже становится страшно за участников этого бурного обсуждения. Нельзя столько времени за компом просиживать - можно и заболеть.



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Andrei Besedin (18.06.2009), Аньезка (17.06.2009)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> 


Жёстко...

----------


## Ersh

> Почему бы дзэн\чань раздел не закрыть?


На каком основании?

----------


## Fritz

А на каком основании темы в тиб. разделе закрывать? На том же и дзэн раздел и закрыть.

----------

Гьялцен (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=43

----------

Аньезка (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (18.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Тут загвоздка в том, что Оле называет себя учителем махамудры и ваджраяны. Вангов конечно не дает, поскольку этому не обучался. Соответственно  передает ученикам практики ваджраяны (пхову, махамудру, медитации некоторых идамов), и заверяет, что они практикуют ваджраяну- алмазный путь. Но как нам известно из первоисточников и наставлений учителей, невозможно быть практиком ваджраяны , не получив тантрического посвящения. Гуру ваджраяны , не передающий посвящений- не очень стыкуется... так что отсюда и претензии. 
> А табличка ваша хороша


                 Что, по-Вашему, делать тем, кто получил только лунги на тантрические практики? Практиковать их и не считать себя практиком Ваджраяны?   :Cool: 
                  Чогьял Намкай Норбу дал множество лунгов на тантрические практики.  Многие путают, и думают, что это-практики дзогчен. А это чаще всего тантра. Та самая Ваджраяна. Ум провел параллель с Алмазным Путем и решил, что Ваджраяна-прерогатива АП.  :Cool: 
                   И отдельное спасибо, что хоть Вы понимаете, что пхова, которую передает Оле Нидал,- тантрическая.  Не сутрическая  нирманакая пхова, как тут куру блистал.
              В таких случаях легко различить воинствующего теоретика от практика.  Проколы в каждой фразе. Это не к Вам. Вопрос см выше,первая строфа. :Smilie:

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (17.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Да не, почему, вроде как и можно. "Уровень сутры" или типа того это называется. Без тантр. Или я опять всё перепутал?


                    Это не может быть уровнем сутры. Если человек получил передачу на тантрическую практику ,-не размышлять о ней, а именно практиковать, с визуализациями, мантрами,-тантра, однозначно.

----------

Гьялцен (18.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

Хотелось бы отметить, что термин "сутрическая нирманакая пхова" - действительно, целиком на совести Фрица. Данная пхова, во первых - не нирманакая пхова, а т.н. "пхова трех образов". Нирманакая пхова из того же цикла - куда более закрытое учение. Под "сутрической" Фриц, видимо, разумел отсутствие ванга - а значит практики Тантры в принципе. Тут конечно есть вопросы... Хотя, в некотором смысле, весь амидаизм - "сутрическая пхова". :Smilie: 




> Что, по-Вашему, делать тем, кто получил только лунги на тантрические практики?


Попуститься  :Smilie: . Необходимо иметь *ванг*, *лунг* и *три*, без этого никакой практики не будет.ННР и его передачи лунгов - неудачный пример. Потому что:
1. ННР периодически передает и ванги, причем по полной программе. Хотя и редко.
2. Дзогпа Ченпо - учение для практиков высших способностей, помните? :Wink:  Если Вы получили ригпа-цал-ванг (что именно это означает с точки зрения учения Дзогчен и в соотношении с другими колесницами - я приводил уже цитаты тут) то Вам, конечно, дополнительных вангов не требуется. А вот если не получили... :Smilie: 
3. Сущностный подход ННР подразумевает, что только лунг + небольшой комментарий вполне может быть эквивалентен вангу. Поскольку учение передается "от ума к уму",  а не "посредством символов". Что опять таки подразумевает способность получить данную передачу, но не отменяет ее принципиальной действенности.

Я не знаю, как оно там у супертантристов. Классически считается, что лунг дает право *читать* этот текст - и все. И лунг может передать любой человек, который правильно слышал этот текст сам - и способен правильно его прочитать. Все. Остальное - домыслы.

И еще, господа. Я не считаю себя учеником ННР, а ДО вообще вызывает у меня сильные сомнения. Но сравнивать ННР и ОН - просто смешно. ННР - получил классическое образование + из семейного клана практиков Дхармы + ученый. Он лет в 12 знал о Дхарме куда больше, чем мы, возможно, узнаем за всю свою жизнь. И чтобы он ни делал - нельзя будет сказать, что он не в курсах. Он будет учить так, как сочтет нужным - но никак не от малограмотности или от того, что какая-то часть Дхармы - "не его конек".

----------

Fat (18.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Olga (29.03.2011), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009), Норбу (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Не сутрическая  нирманакая пхова, как тут куру блистал.
>               В таких случаях легко различить воинствующего теоретика от практика.  Проколы в каждой фразе. Это не к Вам. Вопрос см выше,первая строфа.


 Пхова Нидала- из нёндро традиции Лонгчен Ниигтик .
 Без ванга идама.
  Или ещё называеться -перенос сознания с помощью трёх образов.

 См . "Слова моего всеблагого учителя" стр.471

 Хочешь узнать о тантрической пхове читай недавно вышла книга.
 Гленн Муллин. "Хрестоматия по шести йогам Наропы"

 Я был на "оригинальной" скажем так пхове от того самого Аянга Римпоче, от которого Нидал получал предачу.

 Это конечно две большие разницы.

----------

Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> я конечно не великий эксперт в области тантры.
>  Но тут полная наразбериха ИМХО с вышеупомянутями пердачами.
> 
>  Хорошо помню, что книжечка с практикой  Ченрези сопровождалаь следующими пояснениями Оле-эту практику я получил у Калу Римпоче , она с стиле сутры, и её могут практиковать все.
>  Амитабху и Будду медицины в центрах АП без всяких передач и лунгов практикуют. Хотя по внешнему ввиду они напоминают Крия-тантру.
>  А учитывая, что наставления по ним дают учпуты, то я всёж не рискнул бы сии действия называть-*передачей практиков идамов*


           Все эти практики -тантрические, и если какая-то из них  "внешне" напоминает тебе крия-тантру, то это и есть крия-тантра. :Cool: 
            А вот одна из перечисленных-не крия. Какая-тебе домашнее задание.
Видишь, все становится на свои места, и всем благодарящим тебя за "квалифицированный" коммент тоже стоит прочесть хотя бы "Драгоценный сосуд". А затем- хоть немного практиковать вместо панибратствующих выпадов. И когда придет переживание, ты без труда отличишь сутру от Ваджраяны. И поймешь, каков плод Ваджраяны. И чем он отличается от Дзогчена.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Сущностный подход ННР подразумевает, что только лунг + небольшой комментарий вполне может быть эквивалентен вангу. Поскольку учение передается "от ума к уму",  а не "посредством символов". Что опять таки подразумевает способность получить данную передачу, но не отменяет ее принципиальной действенности.


 Всё верно, только не обязательно, что ты именно получаешь передачу "от ума к уму". Непринципиально каким из трёх способов, или комбинацией из трёх способов, ты получишь ригпей цал ванг. Принципиально, что бы на момент получения лунг+небольшой комментарий, уже мог распознать ригпа. ИМХО.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Все эти практики -тантрические, и если какая-то из них  "внешне" напоминает тебе крия-тантру, то это и есть крия-тантра.
>             А вот одна из перечисленных-не крия. Какая-тебе домашнее задание.
> Видишь, все становится на свои места, и всем благодарящим тебя за "квалифицированный" коммент тоже стоит прочесть хотя бы "Драгоценный сосуд". А затем- хоть немного практиковать вместо панибратствующих выпадов. И когда придет переживание, ты без труда отличишь сутру от Ваджраяны. И поймешь, каков плод Ваджраяны. И чем он отличается от Дзогчена.


 Кедруб Дже. "Основы буддисткой тантры"

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> У меня возник вопрос  - те кто делегировал ОН на учительство и прочее что ОН делает каким либо образом проверяли его, была какая-то экспертиза? До участия в этом треде я думал что Оле просто необычный учитель Сутры...


              Я не знаю, почему Вы так думали...Наверное, потому, что практикуете Сутру.  Практики из тантры не обязательно сопровождаются длинными призываниями и пр. Бывают и сокращенные варианты, и это не делает их менее "тантрическими". Просто рассчитаны на людей с разными способностями.
              Заранее оговорюсь, что предельно уважаю людей, хранящих традицию, насколько ее можно хранить в первозданном виде. Эти люди на вес золота. Но...увы!- дальнейшая адаптация к европейскому сознанию таких практик неизбежно будет вызывать уныние у ортодоксов. Они будут хранить, а я...подначивать за привязанность.(шутка).
                Тантра-не следование канону, не это ее делает тантрой. Но это уже другая тема.
                Здесь же уместно поблагодарить автора топика за невольное продвижение всех участников к пониманию, что прежде критики и вырезанных цитат смеха ради следует сначала самим иметь представление о различии сутры и тантры (не говорю о дзогчене), а затем уже беспокоиться об учениках Оле Нидала.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (17.06.2009), Иилья (17.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Кедруб Дже. "Основы буддисткой тантры"


                      То, что ты начитанный, я уже поняла. Значит, либо прочел и не понял, либо не то прочел.
                      К тому же, читать и отплясывать на форумах-мало. Надо делать! Этого никто не отменял. Интеллектом тантру не поймешь.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (17.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

> И поймешь, каков плод Ваджраяны. И чем он отличается от Дзогчена.


О да, Марица, поясните нам!!! А то ведь и ННР не в курсе, по всей видимости, чем же он *отличается*...




> Тантра, или Ваджраяна:
> Различные уровни Тантры - это практики Ваджраяны: все они опираются
> на принцип пустотности всех феноменов. Основываясь на этом принципе,
> все они применяют визуализацию, но на каждом уровне она используется
> по-разному и нацелена на воссоединение энергии человека с энергией
> вселенной.
> Внутренние, или высшие, тантры:
> 
> *Ануттара-тантра (высшая тантра, тиб. Сангва лана мэдпэй гюддэ) в школе
> ...

----------

Fat (18.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Хотелось бы отметить, что термин "сутрическая нирманакая пхова" - действительно, целиком на совести Фрица.


                       Нет уж, Фриц здесь ни при чем ( у него своих перлов хватает). Этот термин -эксклюзив  драгоценного куру хунга.
                       При Вас я не стану муссировать тему тантры потому, что Вы как раз из тех, кто предельно щепетилен к этому термину. Поскольку я искренне уважаю Ваш опыт, то на Вашем фоне лучше помолчу. :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> прежде критики и вырезанных цитат смеха ради следует сначала самим иметь представление о различии сутры и тантры (не говорю о дзогчене),


 Ну давай хоть коротенько расскажи.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> О да, Марица, поясните нам!!! А то ведь и ННР не в курсе, по всей видимости, чем же он *отличается*...


                        Т-с-с! Ну, зачем меня выдавать? Пусть сам додумается. А то давеча отослал на Дхарма. орг (не к первоисточнику какому-нить, а к размышлениям юноши-эрудита). Хотя по беглому осмотру, юноша вроде не исказил.

----------


## Марица

> Ну давай хоть коротенько расскажи.


                 А зачем тебе "коротенько"? Обвешаться отрывочными понятиями и отжиги устраивать? А я, якобы не понимающая, с кем дело имею,- потакать этому?

----------


## Fritz

> Но...увы!- дальнейшая адаптация к европейскому сознанию таких практик неизбежно будет вызывать уныние у ортодоксов. Они будут хранить, а я...подначивать за привязанность.(шутка).
> Тантра-не следование канону, не это ее делает тантрой. Но это уже другая тема.


Европейское-неевропейское сознание - это вы сами придумали, Марица? И что такое тантра, следование своим фантазиям - типа у меня европейское сознание и поэтому я придумываю тантру молниеносного  мотоциклиста\парашютиста?




> Наверное, потому, что практикуете Сутру.


Точно! В йаблачько!)))

----------

Гьялцен (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

2 Legba:

            Могу добавить? Когда говорят о Махамудре и Дзогчене можно добавить о понятиях Пути и Плода. Тогда появляется это самое *отличие*.
             И это не только в "Кристалле". Это не заучивается, потому и цитаты необязательны. Но все равно, спасибо. Не за намерение,-за реакцию.

----------


## Legba

> 2 Legba:
> 
>             Могу добавить? Когда говорят о Махамудре и Дзогчене можно добавить о понятиях Пути и Плода. Тогда появляется это самое *отличие*.
>              И это не только в "Кристалле". Это не заучивается, потому и цитаты необязательны. Но все равно, спасибо. Не за намерение,-за реакцию.


Извините, я ничего не понял. Если Вы можете что-то сказать, сославшись на валидный источник - жду с нетерпением.

----------


## Марица

> Европейское-неевропейское сознание - это вы сами придумали, Марица? И что такое тантра, следование своим фантазиям - типа у меня европейское сознание и поэтому я придумываю тантру молниеносного  мотоциклиста\парашютиста?


                        Про попытки адаптировать Учение к европейскому сознанию Вы давеча со мной спорили. Мол,  это уже и до Оле в Европе процветало...
                        Но такая тенденция существует, нравится она нам или нет. Я говорю "нам", потому что и меня сие немного смущает. И эта тенденция имеет продолжателей минуя Оле Нидала.
                          Насчет прыжка-я мало об этом знаю. Оле-творческий человек. Он всегда любил экстрим. 
Я же спрашивала форум, есть ли в истории похожие примеры экстрим-гуру.

----------


## Марица

> Извините, я ничего не понял. Если Вы можете что-то сказать, сославшись на валидный источник - жду с нетерпением.


                  Состояние Махамудры-Плод Тантры. В Дзогчене Путь одновременно является Плодом. Вот и все отличие.
                     Источник искать не стану.

----------


## Fritz

> Про попытки адаптировать Учение к европейскому сознанию Вы давеча со мной спорили. Мол, это уже и до Оле в Европе процветало...
> Но такая тенденция существует, нравится она нам или нет. Я говорю "нам", потому что и меня сие немного смущает. И эта тенденция имеет продолжателей минуя Оле Нидала.
> Насчет прыжка-я мало об этом знаю. Оле-творческий человек. Он всегда любил экстрим.
> Я же спрашивала форум, есть ли в истории похожие примеры экстрим-гуру.


Какая тенденция, европейское ЖС что-то сознаёт отлично от азиатского ЖС?
Любители экстрима любят не экстрим, а вещества синтезирующиеся в организме рефлекторно как компенсация вброса адреналина, т.е. не сам прыжок, а то что после. Разновидность наркомании вся эта любовь к экстриму.

Путь одновременно является плодом и в Тхераваде. ))))

----------

Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Legba (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> Я имел ввиду - не это. Критерии вполне объективны. Однако на лично моем уровне не так важно, обладает ли Учитель качествами Учителя именно Тантры, поскольку я не являюсь подходящим сосудом. Профессор факультета ВМК МГУ - это объективный критерий. Но если у кого-то нелады с таблицей умножения - не обязательно, чтобы ее объяснял именно профессор МГУ.


                       Разъясните мне , пожалуйста, каковы они, *объективные*
критерии учителя тантры.
                      Именно тантры.

----------


## Марица

> Какая тенденция, европейское ЖС что-то сознаёт отлично от азиатского ЖС?


                Это не ко мне. И я за это не ратую. Просто в отличие от Вас приму так, как есть.




> Любители экстрима любят не экстрим, а вещества синтезирующиеся в организме рефлекторно как компенсация вброса адреналина, т.е. не сам прыжок, а то что после. Разновидность наркомании вся эта любовь к экстриму.


                   Я не люблю комментировать действия Учителей и их физиологию.




> Путь одновременно является плодом и в Тхераваде. ))))


                      Ну, и что? Я говорила про отличие Махамудры от Дзогчена.
Legpa ответил вместо куру и даже успел победно привести цитату (Вы-что, все учебниками обложились?). 
                     Потому что отличия по-сути нет. Только в том, что в Дзогчене Путь является Плодом.
                     Мне, если честно, неудобно обсуждать такие простые вещи на форуме. Оказалось, что самые ретивые гонители не знают простых вещей.
Те, кто *знают*, выражают свое отношение, пусть и неодобрительное, гораздо сдержаннее.

----------


## Legba

> Состояние Махамудры-Плод Тантры. В Дзогчене Путь одновременно является Плодом. Вот и все отличие.
>                      Источник искать не стану.


Правильно не станете - не найдете. 

1. Принятие Плода в качестве Пути - метод *всей* Аннутарайогатантры (ср. хотябы сакьяпинскую доктрину "Ламдре" - "Путь - Плод", связанную с Хеваджра - тантрой). Понять это довольно просто. Практикуя Керим, мы развиваем деваахамкару. Однако, мы не можем утверждать, что начиная практиковать Керим - мы *уже* божество. Соответственно - нашим Путем является принятие Плода - состояния божества.

2. Это щекотливый вопрос, но Вы, видимо, не в курсе. Разделение на Сутру, Тантру и Дзогчен (с выделением Дзогчена в самостоятельную, не идентичную Ати-йоге доктрину) - это классификация используемая *только* ННР. Все остальные учителя Нингма не проводят никакой разницы между "тантрической Ати-йогой" и "Дзогченом". Ср., например:




> По сути, все три внутренние тантры имеют взаимопроникающий характер — каждая включает аспекты других. Одна и та же практика может рассматриваться как махайога, ануйога или атийога в зависимости от того, чему придается первостепенное значение. Главной чертой практики махайоги является стадия развития, ануйоги — стадия завершения, атийоги, или дзогчена, — реализация (постижения) всех аспектов шуньевого пространства. Вместе с тем, каждая из этих практик имеет стадию развития (маха), завершения (ану) и дзогчена (ати). При теоретическом изложении легче постичь смысл, если эти внутренние тантры исследуются по отдельности. Например, практикуя махайогу, вы начинаете с созерцания шуньяты, воспринимая все очищенным до шуньяты. Из этого состояния вздымаются мощные волны сострадательного побуждения бодхичитты. Это состояние называется всюду проявляющейся недвойственной концентрацией. Когда путем такого созерцания устанавливается единство шуньяты и сострадания, то это называется недвойственностью ума, погруженного в таковость. В этом состоянии для достижения Изначальной Мудрости практикуется созерцание зрительной формы зародышевого слога, такого как ХУМ. Из него исходят лучи света, очищая всю сансару и заключенных в ней существ. Во всем осознается природа шуньяты. Благодаря этому мир становится обителью Будды или священным местопребыванием созерцаемого божества, здания становятся небесным дворцом божества, а ваше сознание — семенным слогом. Если таким слогом является ХУМ, то на следующей стадии он превращается в ваджр — светоносный символ просветленного побуждения бодхичитты. Из ваджра исходит свет, и ваджр превращается в созерцаемое божество, например в Ваджрасаттву. Продолжая так на многих последовательных ступенях, вы практикуете махайогу на стадии развития. В практике ануйоги вышеизложенные стадии несколько сокращены. Первостепенная важность придается овладению йогой, работающей с энергетическими каналами, токами энергии и созидательными энергиями. Атийога, или дзогчен, часто упоминается как маха ати. Здесь маха означает, что стадия развития практикуется так же, как в махайоге. Маха буквально означает великий, а ати — самый. Осознание неизменной природы реальности — высочайшая и самая главная практика. Причина того, что стадия развития махайоги должна совмещаться с практикой ануйоги или атийоги такова: если вы хотя бы до некоторой степени не созерцали мысленный образ Гуру Ринпоче или другого божества, произнося его мантру, вам будет не на чем основывать практику завершающей стадии ануйоги. У вас не будет фона, на котором вы могли бы созерцать систему энергий и шуньяту. Таким же образом, если на стадии развития вы не научились намеренно вызывать мысленный образ божества и произносить мантру, у вас не будет фона, или основы, которые позволили бы вам в атийоге переживать все спонтанно как совершенный мандал, божество и окружение. *Поэтому три внутренние тантры не практикуются по отдельности.* 
> 
> Лончен Рабжампа "Драгоценное ожерелье Четырех Тем"


Также:




> Существуют три системы созерцания: отцовская тантра, материнская тантра и недвойственная тантра. Отцовская тантра использует преимущественно стадию зарождения - визуализацию божества как Ясного света, нераздельного с пустотой. Материнская тантра использует преимущественно стадию завершения - созерцание нераздельности блаженства и пустоты. Недвойственная тантра использует преимущественно практику объединения стадий зарождения и завершения.[B] Однако в соответствии с традицией Старой школы эти системы называются Маха-, Ану- и Ати-йога.
> Тинлей Норбу "Золотой Ключик"





> Разъясните мне , пожалуйста, каковы они, объективные
> критерии учителя тантры.


Пожалуйста - почитайте это.

----------

Alert (17.06.2009), Kарма Дордже (17.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009), Гьялцен (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (17.06.2009), Норбу (17.06.2009)

----------


## Марица

> "Махамудрить" Оле начал уже после смерти 16 Кармапы, который и *делегировал Оле на учительство*
>  Потом, когда Шамар оказался в одиночестве, ему нужна была поддержка в противостоянии с другими регентами по определению следующего Кармапы,
>  он (Шамар) так же письменно подтвердил(знаменитые верительные грамоты) право Оле доносит европейцам Дхарму(но про Махамудру там ничего не было).


 
Игорь, что такое Дхарма, по-твоему? Это-нечто, отличное от Махамудры?
Можно, конечно, предположить, что Кармапа сказал Оле Нидалу:
Иди (или езжай), учи! Учи только Дхарме. А за Махамудру-ни-ни!
Ушла, всем Просветления!

----------


## Марица

> 2. Это щекотливый вопрос, но Вы, видимо, не в курсе. Разделение на Сутру, Тантру и Дзогчен (с выделением Дзогчена в самостоятельную, не идентичную Ати-йоге доктрину) - это классификация используемая только ННР. Все остальные учителя Нингма не проводят никакой разницы между "тантрической Ати-йогой" и "Дзогченом". Ср., например:


                      Я в курсе.  Но дайте человеку хотя бы усвоить понятия на уровне ликбеза. 
К слову, ННР вполне корректно ссылается и на то, о чем Вы только что сказали. 
Это-все тот же базовый уровень смс. Не к тому, что-первоисточник (в Драгоценном сосуде много ссылок ), а к тому,чтоб мы понимали сходство и разницу. Причем отличная от общепринятой (как Вы сказали) классификация подается не из желания что-либо кому-либо противопоставить. Не стОит искать неуважение к какой-либо традиции, иначе мы утонем в бесконечных спорах, утратив начало.

----------


## Alert

> ... я, якобы не понимающая, с кем дело имею...


Это так, это так, друг мой...  :Smilie:

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (17.06.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> это классификация используемая *только* ННР. Все остальные учителя Нингма не проводят никакой разницы между "тантрической Ати-йогой" и "Дзогченом".


В бонском дзогчене тоже проводят

----------

Legba (18.06.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> А это тоже интересный момент.
> 
>  Оле в кажись в "Верхом на тигре" помнится делился впечатлениями от посещения центров Чогьяма Трунгпы. И его крайне удивляло и возмущало наблюдене  практикующих шинэ.
>  Он говорил что то типа-и какой в этом смысл? для начинающих это вредно, смотрят тупо на стену. И от этого, в уме практикующих, какой то эффект "белой стены" может быть.
>  Где и в других местах, он несколько негативно об шинэ отзывался.
>  Так, что я думаю , это новодел от Нидала  В АП не акценировать внимание практикующих на шинэ.ИМХО конечно.
>  Поэтому в АП весьма плохо и знают, что такое шинэ.
>  Считаеться, что это если и нужно, то в последнюю очередь для практика.
> 
>  Я правда совершенно не понимаю, как в этом случае можно реально по-буддистки практиковать?


Я уже как-то упоминал на БФ где-то год назад, что Шамар Ринпоче рекомендовал Оле ввести в центрах АП регулярную медитацию шине. Результат известен...

----------


## Гьялцен

"Махамудра рассеивающая тьму неведения" Беру Кхьенце Римпоче.[/QUOTE]
9-го Кармапы Вангчуга Дордже с комментариями Беру Кенце.

----------

куру хунг (18.06.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> IMHO, точно пора закрывать. А то уже становится страшно за участников этого бурного обсуждения. Нельзя столько времени за компом просиживать - можно и заболеть.


Не нравится-не ешьте. 
Откройте какую-нибудь гламурную тему. А мы постучим на благо всех.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Что, по-Вашему, делать тем, кто получил только лунги на тантрические практики? Практиковать их и не считать себя практиком Ваджраяны?  
>                   .


Надоело повторяться, но без посвящения нет практики тантры. 
Что делать тем, кто? Стремиться получить посвящение в любой класс тантр от квалифицированного гуру.

----------

Fat (18.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009), Норбу (18.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

В КК АП разве есть проблемы с получением классических вангов?

----------


## Гьялцен

И да и нет. 
Рассмотрим гипотетическую ситуацию  российского практикующего АП откуда-нибудь из глубинки. Получил Прибежище от Оле, стал делать нендро. выбирается скажем раз в год на курс Оле. И если нет возможности (или желания, а зачем, если есть ОЛе) поехать в Индию или Европу на учения традиционных лам, то остается ждать такому практику приезда в Россию тибетского Ринпоче по приглашению АП, ибо на других лам ходить не рекомендовано. Так вот, от последнего приезда в РФ такого Ринпоче от АП (лама Чечу в 1999 г) до нового (Кармапа Тхае Дордже, год нынешний) прошло сколько? 10 лет. 
В Европе, и я уже писал об этом, ситуация другая, традиционные учителя (в том числе прошедшие 3-х летний ретрит европейцы) в центрах АП бывают круглогодично. Так что проблемы с получением вангов больше у нас в РФ.
Нужно добавить, что по моим наблюдениям некоторые практикующие АП не понимают важности принятия посвящений, потому что считают, что это "неформат".

----------

GROM (18.06.2009), Legba (18.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (16.09.2009)

----------


## GROM

> И да и нет. 
>  Так что проблемы с получением вангов больше у нас в РФ.


 :Smilie:  Вот вот!
Проблемы у *ВАС* !

----------

Гьялцен (18.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И да и нет. 
> Рассмотрим гипотетическую ситуацию  российского практикующего АП откуда-нибудь из глубинки. Получил Прибежище от Оле, стал делать нендро. выбирается скажем раз в год на курс Оле. И если нет возможности поехать в Индию или Европу на учения традиционных лам, то остается ждать такому практику приезда в Россию тибетского Ринпоче по приглашению АП, ибо на других лам ходить не рекомендовано. Так вот, от последнего приезда в РФ такого Ринпоче от АП (лама Чечу в 1999 г) до нового (Кармапа Тхае Дордже, год нынешний) прошло сколько? 10 лет. 
> В Европе, и я уже писал об этом, ситуация другая, традиционные учителя (в том числе прошедшие 3-х летний ретрит европейцы) в центрах АП бывают круглогодично. Так что проблемы с получением вангов больше у нас в РФ.


Сделает еще раза три нендро, подкопит денег на Индию или Европу...

+ имхо, долларов 700 в нашей стране можно заработать (было бы желание). А этого уже на Индию хватит.

----------

Иилья (18.06.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

Гром, Да я и не стремлюсь в АП ванги получать. 
Не надо о моих проблемах, ты их прекрасно знаешь.))))

----------


## PampKin Head

Это просто к тому, что 1) ванги получить все же возможность есть; 2) не совсем удобно, конечно, но проблемы при наличии желания решаемые.

----------


## Fritz

> И да и нет.
> Рассмотрим гипотетическую ситуацию российского практикующего АП откуда-нибудь из глубинки. Получил Прибежище от Оле, стал делать нендро. выбирается скажем раз в год на курс Оле. И если нет возможности (или желания, а зачем, если есть ОЛе) поехать в Индию или Европу на учения традиционных лам, то остается ждать такому практику приезда в Россию тибетского Ринпоче по приглашению АП, ибо на других лам ходить не рекомендовано. Так вот, от последнего приезда в РФ такого Ринпоче от АП (лама Чечу в 1999 г) до нового (Кармапа Тхае Дордже, год нынешний) прошло сколько? 10 лет.
> В Европе, и я уже писал об этом, ситуация другая, традиционные учителя (в том числе прошедшие 3-х летний ретрит европейцы) в центрах АП бывают круглогодично. Так что проблемы с получением вангов больше у нас в РФ.
> Нужно добавить, что по моим наблюдениям некоторые практикующие АП не понимают важности принятия посвящений, потому что считают, что это "неформат".


Получается, что ни Оле ни его АП и вовсе не нужны современному гражданину РФ-тантристу (тут мне тхеравадины подшёптывают - "доморощенному"))). Середина 90-х прошла и её не вернуть.

----------


## GROM

> Получается, что ни Оле ни его АП и вовсе не нужны современному гражданину РФ-тантристу (тут мне тхеравадины подшёптывают - "доморощенному"))). Середина 90-х прошла и её не вернуть.


Посещаемость лекций Оле Нидала говорит как раз обратное :Wink: 
Чего не скажешь о тхеравадинах "длинноязычных"

----------

PampKin Head (18.06.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Посещаемость лекций Оле Нидала говорит как раз обратное
> Чего не скажешь о тхеравадинах "длинноязычных"



У канала MTV (или МУЗ-TV) аудитория больше, чем у канала Культура -) У Бритни Спирс гораздо больше слушателей, чем у "Виртуозов Москвы" -)

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009), Норбу (18.06.2009)

----------


## Legba

> У канала MTV (или МУЗ-TV) аудитория больше, чем у канала Культура -) У Бритни Спирс гораздо больше слушателей, чем у "Виртуозов Москвы" -)


Так и хорошо! Но вот если Бритни начнет вдруг говорить своим фанатам, что она, собственно, и есть настоящий Рихтер - фанаты Рихтера начнут строчить на форумах возмущенные сообщения. "Лив Рихтер элоун!!!" :Cry:

----------

Asanga (18.06.2009), Джигме (26.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (18.06.2009), куру хунг (18.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> У канала MTV (или МУЗ-TV) аудитория больше, чем у канала Культура -) У Бритни Спирс гораздо больше слушателей, чем у "Виртуозов Москвы" -)


Египетское Управление Суэцкого Канала (Suez Canal Authority, SCA) сообщило, что по итогам 2003 через канал прошло 17224 корабля. Около 8 % мировых морских сообщений проходит через канал. Проход занимает от 11 до 16 часов.

----------


## GROM

> У канала MTV (или МУЗ-TV) аудитория больше, чем у канала Культура -) У Бритни Спирс гораздо больше слушателей, чем у "Виртуозов Москвы" -)


если отнестись к такой логике более серьёзно,то в 2002 году на учения Его Святейшество Далай Ламы в Бодхгаю собралось около 200 000 человек.ЕСДЛ тоже Бритни? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну, и что? Я говорила про отличие Махамудры от Дзогчена.
>                      Потому что отличия по-сути нет. Только в том, что в Дзогчене Путь является Плодом.
>                      Мне, если честно, неудобно обсуждать такие простые вещи на форуме. Оказалось, что самые ретивые гонители не знают простых вещей.
> Те, кто *знают*, выражают свое отношение, пусть и неодобрительное, гораздо сдержаннее.


Марица поскольку вы уже давно на пути (судя по вашим словам) то вы уже вся в плодах, поскольку (опять же судя по вашим словам) как сделал шажок на пути так это ужо и плод. Яблочко вы наше и ананасик. Не поделитесь плодами?

не про вас ли писалось: "Посмотрит - плодом подарит"

----------


## Fritz

Без рекламы ты перестаёшь быть популярным. Дюарс.

Я говорю чисто в практическом смысле -  какая польза от ОН? Книг и инфы всюду навалом, вангов ОН не даёт, учителей этой же традиции и других традиций навалом. Переживаний в других местах можно больше получить и дешевле. Скрипач уже не нужен. А всё почему, потому, что остановился в развитии. Остановился на одной справке от Шамара.

----------

Alert (19.06.2009), куру хунг (19.06.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Без рекламы ты перестаёшь быть популярным. Дюарс.
> 
> Я говорю чисто в практическом смысле -  какая польза от ОН? Книг и инфы всюду навалом, вангов ОН не даёт, учителей этой же традиции и других традиций навалом. Переживаний в других местах можно больше получить и дешевле. Скрипач уже не нужен. А всё почему, потому, что остановился в развитии. Остановился на одной справке от Шамара.


Я нигде и не настаивал что Оле следует воспринимать как ваджрного мастера.
У него совсем другая активность,как правило те кто хочет углубиться в практику находят других Учителей.
Оле прекрасно умеет общаться с новичками,с людьми которые первый раз встречаются с тибетским буддизмом.От тибетцев у светских людей интересующихся Дхармой как правило впечатление как от инопланетян.Или другая крайность-человеки пугаются пампезности тибетского буддизма.
Ещё Оле выполняет работу психолога,что тибетцам в принципе несвойственно.
Много ещё можно перечислять,но смысл?Если вы хотите увидеть  злодея,что вам до чьих то слов...

----------

Olga (29.03.2011), PampKin Head (19.06.2009), Tong Po (23.06.2009), Аньезка (19.06.2009), Гьялцен (19.06.2009), Дима Чабсунчин (19.06.2009), Иилья (19.06.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (16.09.2009)

----------


## Archer

> И для меня реальная практика началась только тогда, когда от агиток Нидала (когда-то зачитанных до дыр с полным доверием и благоговением) я перешёл к чтению серьёзной литературы по тибетскому буддизму. И сразу стало ясно, что почём. Но это совсем другая история.


Реальная практика - это уважать человека, который вас познакомил с Дхармой.

----------

GROM (19.06.2009), Olga (29.03.2011), Tsewang Zangmo (19.06.2009), Veronica (19.06.2009), Аньезка (19.06.2009), Иилья (19.06.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

От Оле то всю малину попортил местным организаторам "процесса". Иначе толпы буддистов 1) завалили бы книжками тюрьмы; 2) отстроили целые ретритные комплексы на месте, указанном Ело Ринпоче; 3) питерский дацан был бы вылизан, как операционная и за его забором стояла очередь до метро "Черная речка" из желающих чего-нить помыть или подмести.

А так...  ""Узок круг этих революционеров. Страшно далеки они от народа" (c) В. И. Ленин.

----------

andykh (19.06.2009), GROM (19.06.2009), Иилья (19.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Моё знакомство с Дхармой началось задолго до знакомства с Оле Нидалом и АП (с "ДХаммапады" в переводе В.Н.Топорова, со "Светоча уверенности" и книг Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, не говоря о куче литературы по чань-буддизму). Пусть это было знакомство теоретическое, но вряд ли нидаловский АП можно назвать практическим путём. Скорее, я напрасно потерял несколько лет.

Кстати, накануне принятия прибежища у Нидала и начала ретрита по пхове моей тогдашней любимой приснился очень дурной и странный сон, который нас слегка обескуражил - мы ждали каких-то воодушевляющих знаков, а получили конкретное предупреждение. И лишь через пять лет я понял смысл этого сна...

----------

Ser Tso Lhamo (19.06.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Кстати, накануне принятия прибежища у Нидала и начала ретрита по пхове моей тогдашней любимой приснился очень дурной и странный сон, который нас слегка обескуражил - мы ждали каких-то воодушевляющих знаков, а получили конкретное предупреждение. И лишь через пять лет я понял смысл этого сна...


Dreams are the shit of mind. (с) ... Rinpoche

----------

GROM (19.06.2009), Tsewang Donden (19.06.2009), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.02.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (19.06.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Далеко не всегда.

----------


## Аньезка

> Далеко не всегда.


Вероятность ошибиться крайне высока.

----------


## Fritz

> У него совсем другая активность


Ой, Гром, напешите ещё что-нибудь такое же интересное, побольше.




> с людьми которые первый раз встречаются с тибетским буддизмом.


Тоже вопрос - зачем козе баян. Постосоветской козе середины 90-х. Я вот никогда тиб. буддизм не советую никому - есть же ведь тхеравада, дзэн. Сложное это дело, тиб. буддизм, вон, споры о переводах среди взрослых людей так и  не утихают. И ещё у нас есть коренные народности типа калмык с бурятами. Скрипач не нужен.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вероятность ошибиться крайне высока.


У Ринпоче есть книга по йоге сновидения и описаны разные типы снов. Так сказать, руководство по отделению пшеницы от плевелов.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Asanga

Тему закрываю, пока. Воды здесь налили не мало, я отписался Терентьеву чтобы он почитал. Получил от него ответ, что пока серьезных замечаний на свою статью он не видит.

----------

Caddy (19.06.2009), Ser Tso Lhamo (19.06.2009), Tutare (13.07.2009), Дмитрий Певко (19.06.2009), Илия (19.06.2009)

----------

